# MidWest SawFest IA MO spring GTG



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok its official April 26 will be the date and will be held at the hoskey farm. We will have heads up can't races, door prizes, and much much more. 

We are combining hedgefest and oakfest this year for one biggie this spring. 

Plenty of room for camping and motels within 20 min of the cut site. 

Please convo myself, Ronald, or hoskvarna with any questions.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 29, 2013)

For those not close by, what is the nearest town/village/general store?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

Closest town with food and fuel is my town of Belle Plaine 15 min away. The bp station in Belle Plaine is one of our gtg sponsors of 2 years now. They are the local stihl dealer and too.

Closest bar is Chelsea 5 min away. 

Closest motel restaurant shopping center is Tama- Toledo 20 min away.

For the wives...... Tanger outlet mall is in Williamsburg 45 min away. 

Iowa City is right at an hour away. 

Marshalltown is 45 min as well in the opposite direction.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 29, 2013)

If we have a lot of campers on friday and saturday nite ,may have to get some generators,I have one.


----------



## mweba (Dec 29, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> If we have a lot of campers on friday and saturday nite ,may have to get some generators,I have one.



My Onan RV genset is up and running. Also, it appears that I will be able to stream the event this year (unlike last years Verizon fail).


----------



## struggle (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in for sure on staying overnight. No need for a generator in the tent cot though.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ill offer up my camper to someone. I will have room for 2 maybe 3.


----------



## ash man (Dec 29, 2013)

Sometimes living in Ohio and not further west sucks. This time is one of them. Sounds like a hoot.


----------



## moody (Dec 29, 2013)

mweba said:


> My Onan RV genset is up and running. Also, it appears that I will be able to stream the event this year (unlike last years Verizon fail).



Live saw racing would be pretty neat


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

ash man said:


> Sometimes living in Ohio and not further west sucks. This time is one of them. Sounds like a hoot.


Oh come on! Bring that 2260 n show us how itz done!!


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 29, 2013)

ill see if I can find a couple of guys to split the cost with and come on up. its a 13hr ride from here but when I show up theres a candy store along for the ride. ill have new saws bars ,chains etc etc


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 29, 2013)

My steady gig of a job that that I could plan time off of ifs now over, but I'll be there if I can. It would take a lot for me to miss it.

Glad you gave us the date early.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey mark, please bring some gear drives if you make it!


----------



## Adam Smith (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this NW Missouri or am I having a brain fart. Also could someone explain to me what all goes on at one of these events. I know HAHA, Ive never been to one and see alot of talk about them just curious and would like to try one if its close to home.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adam Smith said:


> Is this NW Missouri or am I having a brain fart. Also could someone explain to me what all goes on at one of these events. I know HAHA, Ive never been to one and see alot of talk about them just curious and would like to try one if its close to home.


Central Iowa north of I 80. 

We eat, BS, swap saws n parts, eat more, race saws, eat, settle grudge matches, eat more, meet some saw builders and run their work, eat more yet. 

Its all in all a good time and you will meet some of the coolest people in the world.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey mark, please bring some gear drives if you make it!


 
Ok, will do. I thought maybe Chris, Mark H and I were the only ones interested in those old junks.


----------



## Adam Smith (Dec 29, 2013)

sounds right up my alley. may have to try to come and check it out. Thanks for the reply


----------



## heimannm (Dec 29, 2013)

On the list of places to stay, Waterloo is roughly 40 minutes north for those coming from the cold. Dike is about 60 miles away for anyone that wants to see a bunch of old McCulloch saws coming or going.

I will do my best to have a healthy kart saw for this one, along with the usual stuff. I am not sure I will have the BP-399T hooked up to anything but perhaps I can rig a more sophisticated fuel tank to make sure the demo run does not end unexpectedly...

Mark


----------



## struggle (Dec 29, 2013)

Mark you up for 23K on the BP this round


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

struggle said:


> Mark you up for 23K on the BP this round


Maybe with H1R @ 40:1...........


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Central Iowa north of I 80.
> 
> We eat, BS, swap saws n parts, eat more, race saws, eat, settle grudge matches, eat more, meet some saw builders and run their work, eat more yet.
> 
> Its all in all a good time and you will meet some of the coolest people in the world.




Ya all that and we cut cookies,we will have 15 plus logs rangin from 12in to 40in.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> Ya all that and we cut cookies,we will have 15 plus logs rangin from 12in to 40in.


Maybe our suddern brudder can bring some yellow concrete logs up too........


----------



## awol (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like a can't miss event fer sure. If everything works out I'll bring some old yellow and maybe a kart saw as competition for Mr. Marks Macs.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

awol said:


> Sounds like a can't miss event fer sure. If everything works out I'll bring some old yellow and maybe a kart saw as competition for Mr. Marks Macs.


Sounds sweet!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Ok, will do. I thought maybe Chris, Mark H and I were the only ones interested in those old junks.


There will be sponsored cant races and I bet we can add geardrive class too!


----------



## awol (Dec 29, 2013)

Gear drives are great! I'll be sure to bring a few. Never have raced with one!


----------



## struggle (Dec 29, 2013)

I w


Homelite410 said:


> Maybe our suddern brudder can bring some yellow concrete logs up too........


I wouldn't mind taking a couple of splits of that to burn in my wood-stove to see how it does compared to these supposed hardwoods we have here in Iowa. That stuff I just down right mean on a saw


----------



## heimannm (Dec 29, 2013)

.......and a flak jacket, helmet with face shield, chaps with crotch protection, chain mail gloves, and ear plugs under my muffs.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think we so still have a box of ear plugs from a sponsor last year!


----------



## struggle (Dec 29, 2013)

heimannm said:


> .......and a flak jacket, helmet with face shield, chaps with crotch protection, chain mail gloves, and ear plugs under my muffs.
> 
> Mark




If you are taking it over 22K I will be standing at a fair distance away from it. Also note that it ran 22K on Amsoil Sabre and it still lives on. Could enough proof for me that the Amsoil is worthy of running in saws


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll bring some new tannerite this time so it's for sure to go boom. Who's got something to disintegrate.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 29, 2013)

Let me have the fuel/oil tank and choke lever off that Mini Mac before you blow it up this time. Oh yeah, I'll take the top handle as well if it's yellow.

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> There will be sponsored cant races and I bet we can add geardrive class too!



Race gear drives? Good lord, you birds will race anything wont you? 

Might as well setup a race for 2 man saws also..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 29, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> Ya all that and we cut cookies,we will have 15 plus logs rangin from 12in to 40in.



That sounds good, I just hope I don't find your nails this time in the big ones. 

If I can make it, I'll bring my metal detector this time if you want me too. I don't mean my Poulan either.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2013)

Subscribing.

Philbert


----------



## cobey (Dec 29, 2013)

marking down the date!! got to do some saw racing!!!


----------



## rheima (Dec 29, 2013)

I think my month of April is pretty open right now so count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to try to have a sharp chain on the 99 and tighten up the bar clamp so two man races sound fun!! Hope we can hear 22,000 + but without the deadly silence afterword. 



Ray


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Maybe our suddern brudder can bring some yellow concrete logs up too........





struggle said:


> I w
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking a couple of splits of that to burn in my wood-stove to see how it does compared to these supposed hardwoods we have here in Iowa. That stuff I just down right mean on a saw


You have got to control the air as it will get hooootttttttt. and pop like a firecracker when you open the door. I have about two cord cut split and stacked. I love it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You have got to control the air as it will get hooootttttttt. and pop like a firecracker when you open the door. I have about two cord cut split and stacked. I love it.


Hi Kenneth. Will you be joining the convoy north?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 29, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring some new tannerite this time so it's for sure to go boom. Who's got something to disintegrate.


Id love to blowup a homeowner stihl.......


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 29, 2013)

rheima said:


> I think my month of April is pretty open right now so count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to try to have a sharp chain on the 99 and tighten up the bar clamp so two man races sound fun!! Hope we can hear 22,000 + but without the deadly silence afterword.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


LOL, I was being sarcastic about the 2 man races.

That 99 cut surprisingly good last year, a sharp chain wont do nothing but help..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hi Kenneth. Will you be joining the convoy north?


Planning on it.


----------



## moody (Dec 29, 2013)

struggle said:


> I w
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking a couple of splits of that to burn in my wood-stove to see how it does compared to these supposed hardwoods we have here in Iowa. That stuff I just down right mean on a saw



It gets hot I've seen a few stoves glow because of hedge.


----------



## struggle (Dec 29, 2013)

moody said:


> It gets hot I've seen a few stoves glow because of hedge.


That wouldn't be good on a soapstone stove


----------



## moody (Dec 29, 2013)

struggle said:


> That wouldn't be good on a soapstone stove



Well since you're all fancy and stuffs. I've only seen the gas version of those. How do they do? I've got plenty of concrete stuff around


----------



## struggle (Dec 29, 2013)

We went from Vermont castings vigilant to a hearthstone Mansfield soapstone. I would never go back to a cast stove again. It burns 24/7 heating our home. Sift some coals out in the morning and put wood in it and off it goes. Long burn times. 

We use half the wood into his over the cast stove.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Just subbin' in...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 30, 2013)

I should be there. 


Gonna sponsor the event and the races. 


Lookin' like it's gonna be a kick @$$ time.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 30, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I will be there.
> 
> 
> Gonna sponsor the event and the races.
> ...


fixed it for ya


----------



## cobey (Dec 30, 2013)

need ya there chuck'r


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing all of you again!

All of you guys from far away, it is most definitely worth the 50 mile trip from the gtg site to marks wonderful collection of yellow mag!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Looking forward to seeing all of you again!
> 
> All of you guys from far away, it is most definitely worth the 50 mile trip from the gtg site to marks wonderful collection of yellow mag!


Every time I'm up around you guys I find myself lamenting over not contacting Mark to see the collection in person. I love running the big old yellow mag he usually brings!

Seems like I've seen a pic or two of the collection... I'm petitioning Mark to post a pic or two to show the long range drivers what they might miss if they don't stop by!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 30, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring some new tannerite this time so it's for sure to go boom. Who's got something to disintegrate.


yea shooting your rifle was fun but I wanted a big bang over the creek... And that mini mac is still sitting pretty sad in the weeds where we left it...



Homelite410 said:


> Id love to blowup a homeowner stihl.......


one of those 021 or 017's would be a good choice... anyone have a spare to blow up?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 30, 2013)

The Dodgegeeks are planning on making the trip!!! Look forward to eating with all of you again.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> The Dodgegeeks are planning on making the trip!!! Look forward to eating with all of you again.


Good deal, I need anew stool! 

Sara, will you be interested in doing t shirts for us?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Good deal, I need anew stool!
> 
> Sara, will you be interested in doing t shirts for us?


You beat me to the punch... I'll take that as a "yes" answer to the question i was going to ask..."need a shirt?"


Sent with my inside voice


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 30, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You beat me to the punch... I'll take that as a "yes" answer to the question i was going to ask..."need a shirt?"
> 
> 
> Sent with my inside voice


Same cow logo but new slogan. 

Lets hear them!

Midwest SawFest cant racing at its best!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll get to thinking.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 30, 2013)

Just one wall as an appetizer...




I have filled in some of the blank spots by now.

Mark


----------



## nstueve (Dec 30, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Just one wall as an appetizer...
> 
> View attachment 325024
> 
> ...



any chance you have any of these besides the 188/166?
http://macbobaust.com/saws69.html

I may have to own a dolly-mac some day!!!


----------



## heimannm (Dec 30, 2013)

I have the SP85 (133) in addition to the SP118 (166).

Not as interesting perhaps, but I also have the Titan 57 and Double Eagle 50 AKA Titan 50 models. Maybe I will get inspired and have both the Titan 50 and Double Eagle 50 running by then.

SP85/Dolmar 133






SP118/Dolmar 166






The SP118/Dolmar 166 is still lacking one of the starter "brake springs" PN 113 166 081 so the starter clatters just a bit when the saw is running.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 30, 2013)

heimannm said:


> I have the SP85 (133) in addition to the SP118 (166).
> 
> Not as interesting perhaps, but I also have the Titan 57 and Double Eagle 50 AKA Titan 50 models. Maybe I will get inspired and have both the Titan 50 and Double Eagle 50 running by then.
> 
> ...


Just bring all the ones that run and ill line up a trailer for you to display them on!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Maybe our suddern brudder can bring some yellow concrete logs up too........


I think I could handle that...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2013)

tallfarmboy said:


> Just subbin' in...


I'd say you should be ridin' up there in April...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd say you should be ridin' up there in April...


Yall need to find a party bus to come up in!


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Yall need to find a short bus to come up in!



fixed it for ya


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm hoping Doug will haul is ia boyz to wky gtg...........



Hint Hint


----------



## tallfarmboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd say you should be ridin' up there in April...


Man oh man.... This sounds like so much fun..... Problem is that it's smack in the middle of FFA contest season for me. Prom's, too.... (DJ business). 
Maybe I can find a way to go... Might try to drag deezelman up there, too. I've got a friend who is an engineer at John Deere and lives in Waterloo.


----------



## whitedogone (Dec 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Closest town with food and fuel is my town of Belle Plaine 15 min away. The bp station in Belle Plaine is one of our gtg sponsors of 2 years now. They are the local stihl dealer and too.
> 
> Closest bar is Chelsea 5 min away.
> 
> ...




Well, now you've done it. mapquest shows about 3 hours for me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Yall need to find a party bus to come up in!


Send Doug down to pick us up...


tree monkey said:


> fixed it for ya



We'll try and show up in force one way or another...
We'll be bringin' the southern heat too..
So bring your A game monkey man!!!!
You been layin low too long...
See you in February first???
Yes???


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Send Doug down to pick us up...
> 
> 
> We'll try and show up in force one way or another...
> ...


Hope so!!! Tell Levi get ready!

Sent with my inside voice


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hope so!!! Tell Levi get ready!
> 
> Sent with my inside voice


He's ready for Tdawgs already!!!
Warm up for the Iowa extravaganza!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Send Doug down to pick us up...
> 
> 
> We'll try and show up in force one way or another...
> ...


well beleaveit or not but i don't have any saws to run


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2013)

Can I come too?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> well beleaveit or not but i don't have any saws to run


We plan on it... So mark it down!!!


tree monkey said:


> well beleaveit or not but i don't have any saws to run


whaaaattt????
I got one you like running...
You can use it...
It's a 4 cube...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> well beleaveit or not but i don't have any saws to run



That just seems absurd. You can borrow one of mine. I have an 064 that seems to run pretty ok.


----------



## moody (Dec 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> well beleaveit or not but i don't have any saws to run



If I can't go I can send saws up for you to run.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Can I come too?



I don't think you have a choice as to coming or not. This is a MANDATORY GTG!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Can I come too?


We all assumed you wouldn't miss it for anything...
So you best be scheduling it now!!!
Bring fugly...
He likes me...


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2013)

i gots 1 of theese


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2013)

Fugly misses you.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 325136
> 
> i gots 1 of theese


I talked to Mike... 
There will be a class for those too...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 325136
> 
> i gots 1 of theese



Square ground?


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I talked to Mike...
> There will be a class for those too...


any tips on port work?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2013)

My favorite setup.....


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My favorite setup.....


i'll need a ham after all that


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2013)

You sleeving something again?


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 31, 2013)

ya, what bit do i use to remove the bone?


----------



## cobey (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Can I come too?


 heck ya!!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll be there if at all possible, complete with running stuff and broke down junk, I think the old commuter car/GTGmobile might have to get a trailer hitch this spring.


----------



## cobey (Dec 31, 2013)

kinda getting excited!!!!! woot!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

Man u guyz sure post a lot while I'm getting muh beauty sleep......

Cobey, take your 2159 cylinder to hedge before you bolt it back on, mention fruit.you WILL like what he will do. 

Randy, it'd be an honor for you to grace this great state of Iowa, just don't throw any poop unless its at Scott.

I cant wait to see Levi get beat by a girl! 

Andy, has Adam and Derrick seen the thread yet?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ill see if I can find a couple of guys to split the cost with and come on up. its a 13hr ride from here but when I show up theres a candy store along for the ride. ill have new saws bars ,chains etc etc


So Terry, don't suppose in your dealership you would have a Jonsered iron horse to bring would you??


----------



## longbowch (Dec 31, 2013)

Could I get some directions? Maybe we could get a short bus coming from eastern Iowa.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

longbowch said:


> Could I get some directions? Maybe we could get a short bus coming from eastern Iowa.


Drive west on hwy 30 to 21 south. 4 miles south turn right on v66. Follow v66 for 3-4 miles turn right on v Ave (will have gtg sign) first place on right at the top of the hill.
3705 v Ave Chelsea ia


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> any tips on port work?


Yes.. Start running now, and by April, you'll be in such great shape, lurch2 don't stand a chance with the old wright saw...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll be there if at all possible, complete with running stuff and broke down junk, I think the old commuter car/GTGmobile might have to get a trailer hitch this spring.


It might be a good place to unload a 5100 S without a cat muffler...
So you can get that new 6100 you been wanting...
I ran Kenneth's last night... It's a winner...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sammy said:


> Okay, You know which chain saw is the best, STIHL !


Will 562 give it a run??


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Will 562 give it a run??


Give what a run???


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Give what a run???


 Sorry I quoted the wrong post.

6100 I meant


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Sorry I quoted the wrong post.
> 
> 6100 I meant


562 would have a slight edge, but they very close... 6100 is a very nice saw.. 
Has an incredible air filter too.. 
Strato saw.. Time will tell if there's low hanging fruit there...
Oh, oiler is NOT stingy!!!
24" bar not a problem...


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

I would LOVE to run a 6100!!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 31, 2013)

I got a new carb for my Zip recently. Zip racing again, or don't we have all week?


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I got a new carb for my Zip recently. Zip racing again, or don't we have all week?


that's what the Wright and hand saws are for. 

The real question is, "who's bringing the bourbon from TN & KY???


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2013)

A long drive.....but we can do it.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm game. Have looked at these gtg's since I joined AS and always thought that it would be fun and I could learn some things from the pros too. I am only an hour and a half away and I don't have to leave the grate state of iowa to get the. Count me in.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> A long drive.....but we can do it.


I think randy just volunteered for the bourbon run... 

*SPRING GTG COMPETITION:*
For all you guys that don't know I think the competition this year is who can find the best chainsaw deal in route to the GTG. No pre-planned pickups either!

Idea is to stop at old dealers, CL ads, etc. and find the coolest or cheapest saw on your way to the GTG.


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I'm up for it again. For those who have not been to the Hosky GTG, it is a great location with hosts who are unparalleled in gracious and friendly furtherance of chainsaw geekery. The chainsaw knowledge and experience in attendance is only equaled at the Stihl factory in Germany.
Seriously if your into chainsaws you don't want to miss this. JR


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Any of you guys want another crack at the 023???

Cause I'll put new rings in it if ya do...


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I think randy just volunteered for the bourbon run...
> 
> *SPRING GTG COMPETITION:*
> For all you guys that don't know I think the competition this year is who can find the best chainsaw deal in route to the GTG. No pre-planned pickups either!
> ...



I don't drink, so I wouldn't be the right guy for that task....


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2013)

Why didn't I get banned for that thread I started?


----------



## hangfirew8 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Why didn't I get banned for that thread I started?



Is that one of those "I can't respect any forum that would allow me as a member" questions? 

HF


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't believe how cool this year will be!

We were just talking about gathering the troops to go to Western KY for a fall 2014 GTG and now we have a good group comping to us!

PS: where the heck is Chucker and when will we know if he is coming?

PSS: Doug will probably be there with with the 3120xp that just got finger ports and the other huskies. I haven't talked to about this GTG but don't think he'll miss it.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Drive west on hwy 30 to 21 south. 4 miles south turn right on v66. Follow v66 for 3-4 miles turn right on v Ave (will have gtg sign) first place on right at the top of the hill.
> 3705 v Ave Chelsea ia



its E66 mike,get ur roads rite,lol!


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the rep JR,we try to make it great.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> Thanks for the rep JR,we try to make it great.


You guys do an awesome job every year. It's the highlight of Spring for me!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 31, 2013)

That Kentucky/Tennessee stuff is fer sippin'

Some N.E. Indiana pie will hit cha' a bit slower, but hit you none the least!


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 31, 2013)

jra1100 said:


> The chainsaw knowledge and experience in attendance is only equaled at the Stihl factory in Germany. JR


 
I doubt that. I put my money on the GTG crew for real world knowledge and experience over German engineers any day.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 31, 2013)

I AGREE Hinerman,if those engineers knew as much as we do they would do things a little different.
dont ya think!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> That Kentucky/Tennessee stuff is fer sippin'
> 
> Some N.E. Indiana pie will hit cha' a bit slower, but hit you none the least!


Tell me you're gonna be there...
With a truckload of SD's!!!

Nate will be hangin' around your truck like a bear at the landfill...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Why didn't I get banned for that thread I started?


Make up call...
If one ref knows you got hosed with a bad call at one point, he'll give you a make up call or a pass on one he should have made...

Elementary actually....


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't drink, so I wouldn't be the right guy for that task....



Don't worry...
That's Wiggs' official duty...
If he don't make it, he has to mail it...


MOTIVATION


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Tell me you're gonna be there...
> With a truckload of SD's!!!
> 
> Nate will be hangin' around your truck like a bear at the landfill...


more like a fat kid at an all you can eat buffet!

Better be careful if you bring cool SD's... Some have been known to crawl into the smurf wagon by accident...

Sachsmo coming would truely make the Iowa GTG epic!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Can I come too?


 
Don't forget your cup...not your coffee cup, the one to protect your genitalia


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry...
> That's Wiggs' official duty...
> If he don't make it, he has to mail it...
> 
> MOTIVATION



Hmm... You want to join me on a bottle/glass of good stuff? Hint the Guiness glass contains a home made brew, I have several varieties and am running full mash now (no canned/powder malt)


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

nstueve said:


> more like a fat kid at an all you can eat buffet!
> 
> Better be careful if you bring cool SD's... Some have been known to crawl into the smurf wagon by accident...
> 
> Sachsmo coming would truely make the Iowa GTG epic!


The southern crew, Northern crew, eastern crew, would make it epic! 

Sorry don't know too many western guys..... oops Edwin, sorry!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

More in carboy as we speak.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> The southern crew, Northern crew, eastern crew, would make it epic!
> 
> Sorry don't know too many western guys..... oops Edwin, sorry!


correction ...more epic?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Why didn't I get banned for that thread I started?


We're kinda busy, and stuff.

Or frozen solid...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> The southern crew, Northern crew, eastern crew, would make it epic!
> 
> Sorry don't know too many western guys..... oops Edwin, sorry!


Yeah... Someone better let the wood doctor know...
So he can start plannin' now...


----------



## TALLGUY (Dec 31, 2013)

I have put this event on my calendar. Hope to make it. I will be packing some stihl parts saws to sell or trade. I will add one more state to the delegation.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

TALLGUY said:


> I have put this event on my calendar. Hope to make it. I will be packing some stihl parts saws to sell or trade. I will add one more state to the delegation.


 The 12 gtg, our second one, we had about 75 people from 9 different states. Let's see if we can top that this year!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> The 12 gtg, our second one, we had about 75 people from 9 different states. Let's see if we can top that this year!!


13 states last year... I lost count at 100... Not all AS members though..
This years in Iowa could be bigger yet!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... Someone better let the wood doctor know...
> So he can start plannin' now...


I will call him.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 31, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I would LOVE to run a 6100!!!!


One of these


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 31, 2013)

We may have a local logger bringin a skidder and cherry picker to run.All depends where is job is at the time,but a good possibility.
The local Dolmar dealer may be there also.


----------



## moody (Dec 31, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> One of theseView attachment 325269


How do you like it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 31, 2013)

moody said:


> How do you like it?


I haven't ran it more than 6 cuts and those were at Matt's last night. Seems very promising.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Why didn't I get banned for that thread I started?


After seeing that pic that Thomas post of you all the time, everyone felt bad for ya.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

I spoke with my local sawmill that donated the cants last spring and he is on board for 20 or so cants for the races! He also has a Lucas mill that he will demonstrate for us as well. 

I am hoping we can get a variety of log splitters for every one to try out!


----------



## moody (Dec 31, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I haven't ran it more than 6 cuts and those were at Matt's last night. Seems very promising.



Well when you get a shot at more than few cuts be ssure to let us know what you think


----------



## heimannm (Dec 31, 2013)

Perhaps we need to make this a multi-day event to be sure we all have a chance to talk with everyone and still run some saws and stuff.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Perhaps we need to make this a multi-day event to be sure we all have a chance to talk with everyone and still run some saws and stuff.
> 
> Mark


Yes i agree!


----------



## struggle (Dec 31, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> well beleaveit or not but i don't have any saws to run



Does this mean mine is on its way back to the motherland


----------



## struggle (Dec 31, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I think randy just volunteered for the bourbon run...
> 
> *SPRING GTG COMPETITION:*
> For all you guys that don't know I think the competition this year is who can find the best chainsaw deal in route to the GTG. No pre-planned pickups either!
> ...



Sum beech stole my idea at the fall gtg and don't have da nerve to own up to it.
Bastard if I ever saw one


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I spoke with my local sawmill that donated the cants last spring and he is on board for 20 or so cants for the races! He also has a Lucas mill that he will demonstrate for us as well.
> 
> I am hoping we can get a variety of log splitters for every one to try out!


 

I can bring a HD super split gas/electric Don't know if you would want the Bobcat TM splitter there.

Doug


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I can bring a HD super split gas/electric Don't know if you would want the Bobcat TM splitter there.
> 
> Doug


What ever you would like to display Doug!! I want this to be the baddest MidWest gtg we can muster up! 

So anyone know where we can get a swing the hammer, ring the bell game??


----------



## struggle (Dec 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What ever you would like to display Doug!! I want this to be the baddest MidWest gtg we can muster up!
> 
> So anyone know where we can get a swing the hammer, ring the bell game??



There goes all my dollar bills if you get one


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

struggle said:


> There goes all my dollar bills if you get one


I want yo see what mauls have the most power!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2014)

struggle said:


> Does this mean mine is on its way back to the motherland


it's done but not shiped
can i keep it till after all the racas?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I want yo see what mauls have the most power!


the 280 pounder


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

tree monkey said:


> the 280 pounder


R u gonna swing it?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone hear if lumberjack chef is coming? 

Sent using cookies


----------



## cobey (Jan 1, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Anyone hear if lumberjack chef is coming?
> 
> Sent using cookies


I told him yesterday,he lives about 12miles from me


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> R u gonna swing it?


i'm a wimp


----------



## struggle (Jan 1, 2014)

tree monkey said:


> it's done but not shiped
> can i keep it till after all the racas?


That's the only working saw I have you can't keep her. I'm curious as to how it responds to the treatment? There unfortunately is a sad back story to that saw but it lives again. Not my story but led to me getting it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll pick up the Wiggs and drag him along......whether he likes it or not.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'll pick up the Wiggs and drag him along......whether he likes it or not.


Couple saws too......


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2014)

Saws? I'm more interested in the food.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Saws? I'm more interested in the food.


I'll see if i can arrange a little bacon candy.....

Sent with my inside voice


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Saws? I'm more interested in the food.


Yup I hear u there! Sara is the best at cooking candy bacon!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 1, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'll see if i can arrange a little bacon candy.....
> 
> Sent with my inside voice


I will abduct Chad and Darick if need be...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I want yo see what mauls have the most power!


The one in my hands...
There you have it...


----------



## cobey (Jan 1, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> The one in my hands...
> There you have it...


 I would bet so!


----------



## TALLGUY (Jan 1, 2014)

struggle said:


> There goes all my dollar bills if you get one


Oh my, are we going to one of those places?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I spoke with my local sawmill that donated the cants last spring and he is on board for 20 or so cants for the races! He also has a Lucas mill that he will demonstrate for us as well.
> 
> I am hoping we can get a variety of log splitters for every one to try out!


I might be able to bring my oak series plitter from Allwoodlogsplitters down, if I can get it dug out of the shed and the table grate fixed by that time. Will have to see what when winter lets up, to get everything moved back around for summer in the shed.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 1, 2014)

TALLGUY said:


> Oh my, are we going to one of those places?



I'm in!


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Tell me you're gonna be there...
> With a truckload of SD's!!!
> 
> Nate will be hangin' around your truck like a bear at the landfill...




Don't know if'n I could swing driving da truck.

Betcha 8 or more would fit in me '95 Corolla though.

Dancin' girls,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,"A man has got to know his limitations, dem girls are profesisonals, a fool and his money are soon parted"

Ain't been to one of those fine establishments since I walked outta one at 3:00 AM and had to work a 12 hour shift (starting at 6:00 AM!)

Thinning I was down at least $200!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Don't know if'n I could swing driving da truck.
> 
> Betcha 8 or more would fit in me '95 Corolla though.
> 
> ...


Ya...... none them places round here. Cedar rapids has 3 I believe. 

Why go there when there is candy bacon, fried fish, taters n onions and meat candy, and some of the best guys n gals a chainsaw freak could ever have the pleasure of meeting!


----------



## Lurch2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Count me in.







Oh and Hedge swings like a girl.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Been a good 15 years since I have stepped foot into one o' them 'fine establishments'.

I am gettin' so old I would hate to see one of my Grand Daughters in there, ya know what I mean?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Been a good 15 years since I have stepped foot into one o' them 'fine establishments'.
> 
> I am gettin' so old I would hate to see one of my Grand Daughters in there, ya know what I mean?


Oh that's just wrong on every level........


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2014)

It happens?

Yup there was a fair lass at work, I had known her for many years, went ta see the girls dancin one night, saw her daughter on stage (I had known her since she was a little kid)

Let's just say we were both a little embarrassed?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> It happens?
> 
> Yup there was a fair lass at work, I had known her for many years, went ta see the girls dancin one night, saw her daughter on stage (I had known her since she was a little kid)
> 
> Let's just say we were both a little embarrassed?


I bet u were!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Saws? I'm more interested in the food.


There is always good food and good company at these things and good food .


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd hafta get a room, my snoring is louder than some O' them old Homelites!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 1, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> It happens?
> 
> Yup there was a fair lass at work, I had known her for many years, went ta see the girls dancin one night, saw her daughter on stage (I had known her since she was a little kid)
> 
> Let's just say we were both a little embarrassed?


OHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## cornfused (Jan 1, 2014)

If I can sneek it in between field work, planting & spraying I'll be there. Made it last year & was so impressed!! Great people - wonderfull hosts - learned more in a day than months of lurking on AS. Can't wait to see all you good folks again. Great time!!!
Jim


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

cornfused said:


> If I can sneek it in between field work, planting & spraying I'll be there. Made it last year & was so impressed!! Great people - wonderfull hosts - learned more in a day than months of lurking on AS. Can't wait to see all you good folks again. Great time!!!
> Jim


That would be sweet if you could make it over. Even sweeter to drive that power wagon in your avatar!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 1, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> We may have a local logger bringin a skidder and cherry picker to run.All depends where is job is at the time,but a good possibility.
> The local Dolmar dealer may be there also.



Let me know when you guys are cutting. I'll be happy to come out and help again.


----------



## cornfused (Jan 1, 2014)

I helped my cousin in Idaho restore that back in the '80s...don't think it's had a 1,000 miles on it since (parades & stuff). If I could get it it'd come along.
Jim


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 1, 2014)

cornfused said:


> I helped my cousin in Idaho restore that back in the '80s...don't think it's had a 1,000 miles on it since (parades & stuff). If I could get it it'd come along.
> Jim



that is my ultimate 4x4,like to find one someday


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> that is my ultimate 4x4,like to find one someday


With a 5.9 12V in it too!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> With a 5.9 12V in it too!!!!!!!!



that could be arranged also,would be sweet


----------



## heimannm (Jan 1, 2014)

I may be able to supply a loaner saw to anyone that is unable to brings one along. They will be heavy, slow, loud, and smoke a lot; in other words everything a chain saw should be!




Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

So Friday night pre gtg safety meeting...... fried fish, taters n onions, meat candy, cheeeeeeeeeeese and lienies?? 

Were still kicking around lunch ideas.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jan 1, 2014)

Are you Iowa boys getting this snow and wind,I just talked to the GF and she said they had it most of the day. She lives 3 miles N. of of the Mo. line on hwy, 169.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Are you Iowa boys getting this snow and wind,I just talked to the GF and she said they had it most of the day. She lives 3 miles N. of of the Mo. line on hwy, 169.


Light snow all day windy still prolly 15-20 spent the morning in the warm shop with mark n ron wrenching on sawz.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 2, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Are you Iowa boys getting this snow and wind,I just talked to the GF and she said they had it most of the day. She lives 3 miles N. of of the Mo. line on hwy, 169.


Yep....getting snow and cold and wind and cold etc......Supposed to be getting some temps below 0 in the next few days and then again early next week. Dont mind winter, but there is no good in the temps that are below 0 and with wind. Makes it hard on everything. You staying reasonably warm down there in the southern climes, Jim?

Ron


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

Freaking rotten snow and wind...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Freaking rotten snow and wind...


Its a whole 3 right now headed for -17 overnight!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Its a whole 3 right now headed for -17 overnight!



Forecast says -23 on Sunday. Hope everyone has plenty of wood and their propane tanks full.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> I'd hafta get a room, my snoring is louder than some O' them old Homelites!



thats what tents are for...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

Impressive air filters on the 6100...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Impressive air filters on the 6100...
> 
> View attachment 325560


Fram??


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

Yep I do like the filtration on them. Some things I've been mulling over on a 6100...

1.) How are the factory carb settings, anyone put a tach on one yet?
2.) Has a builder tore into one of these?
3.) Dolmar finally put an unlimited coil on a saw (this saw)???
4.) Have we seen any porting advantages on strato saws yet?
5.) Muffler...???
6.) Any other improvements one could do to the 6100???

I kinda want to buy one and send it strait out for port work but don't know that i've seen much in the way of strato port jobs on here yet...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Yep I do like the filtration on them. Some things I've been mulling over on a 6100...
> 
> 1.) How are the factory carb settings, anyone put a tach on one yet? Dealer tuned this one for Kenneth. D shaped tool on H, reg screw on L
> 2.) Has a builder tore into one of these? No
> ...


.Hmmmm....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Fram??



...

Dunno...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

Pic of muffler..


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

Cat inside?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Cat inside?


Don't think so... but we didn't cut it open to see either..
Why would you need one on a strato saw?
Should pass emissions test without one...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Don't think so... but we didn't cut it open to see either..
> Why would you need one on a strato saw?
> Should pass emissions test without one...



curiosity... I don't own a strato and have not worked on one yet. So I don't know much about them. Does this tune just like are regular ol' saw with the three screws? I was more curious about the carburetion on this saw since the 5100 and 5105 had epoxied carbs and carbs coming way to lean from factory.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Cat inside?


Cant say but I bet mine will stay in the warm garage tonight with as cold as it's gonna get!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> curiosity... I don't own a strato and have not worked on one yet. So I don't know much about them. Does this tune just like are regular ol' saw with the three screws? I was more curious about the carburetion on this saw since the 5100 and 5105 had epoxied carbs and carbs coming way to lean from factory.


The low side is identical to any conventional... The high has an additional butterfly that opens for WOT fresh air only that routes around to the exhaust side. I'm guessing a similar porting approach as the 550 or 562 would work on these, but have not seen the guts, so that's pure speculation.


----------



## struggle (Jan 2, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Are you Iowa boys getting this snow and wind,I just talked to the GF and she said they had it most of the day. She lives 3 miles N. of of the Mo. line on hwy, 169.


Jim here is NW Iowa we send our snow over to N Il. 

We have just a dusting of it on the ground at best.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

struggle said:


> Jim here is NW Iowa we send our snow over to N Il.
> 
> We have just a dusting of it on the ground at best.


Give it to Chicago...
Maybe all those lemmings can get stranded on lakeshore drive again...


----------



## olyman (Jan 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Give it to Chicago...
> Maybe all those lemmings can get stranded on lakeshore drive again...


like the gw nuts,,stranded at anartica??


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

olyman said:


> like the gw nuts,,stranded at anartica??


Guess they found themselves an "Inconvenient truth" there eh???


----------



## struggle (Jan 2, 2014)

Al gore is running around in his house turning all the lights on and letting his jet idle to warm the atmosphere for little more job security


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> The low side is identical to any conventional... The high has an additional butterfly that opens for WOT fresh air only that routes around to the exhaust side. I'm guessing a similar porting approach as the 550 or 562 would work on these, but have not seen the guts, so that's pure speculation.


What kind of gains have the pros been seeing on these saws?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> What kind of gains have the pros been seeing on these saws?


Awesome .........


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> What kind of gains have the pros been seeing on these saws?


I've run one of Randy's 562's and own one of Terry's... 
They're very sporty..


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2014)

And I think Mitch has been makin a bunch of em for quite some time..


----------



## cobey (Jan 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I've run one of Randy's 562's and own one of Terry's...
> They're very sporty..


 I ran matts, oh goodness what a sweet monster it is!! if i get rich ill get one like it!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> And I think Mitch has been makin a bunch of em for quite some time..


He is gonna work his magic on my 2260!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

Not that there aren't lots of good 40-50cc saws but I have to wonder how sporty a redmax 4500 would be after porting. They are so light and power already...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

Good morning chainsaw freaks!  Stay warm today!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2014)

Balmy 7 degrees thismorning...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 3, 2014)

HA! 1*F here this morning.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 3, 2014)

Phuck. Just found out that I forgot to plug in my truck last night. Going to be late this morning.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2014)

Pine cookies burn hot... 
And smell bad...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 3, 2014)

I was thinking of things to put on a tshirt for the gtg last night. 

Spring 2014 Midwest Sawfest GTG
It's a chainsaw thing...you wouldn't understand.


The Iowa chainsaw massacre
With a picture of a pig sawing a corncob.

Then I thought of this one and Sarah liked it. With a picture of a yellow hedge log with 3 cookies cut off it and next to it a tomato cut into slices with the saying..
Ginsu sawchains...cuts up a hedge log and still Sharp enough to slice a tomato. 
Or same picture but the tomato shredded into pulp and the saying be. Ginsu sawchains, cuts up a hedge log and Sharp enough to obliterate a tomato. You can't slice tomatoes with a chainsaw!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 3, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking of things to put on a tshirt for the gtg last night.
> 
> Spring 2014 Midwest Sawfest GTG
> It's a chainsaw thing...you wouldn't understand.
> ...


I like the first one guite well.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> I like the first one guite well.


I like the first as well but lets shorten the title a bit.

MidWest SawFest '14 
Its a chainsaw thing...... You wouldn't understand.

I still like the cow logo from the gtg last spring too.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the first one too. 

another random thought... I was thinking of something clever to say like "Who needs (take your pick; Pinterest, Facebook, or Tweeting), I've got chainsaws!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 3, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I like the first one too.
> 
> another random thought... I was thinking of something clever to say like "Who needs (take your pick; Pinterest, Facebook, or Tweeting), I've got chainsaws!


What is Pinterest, Facebook and Tweeting?????????


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> What is Pinterest, Facebook and Tweeting?????????


Come on Ron.... I know that you know what those are!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Come on Ron.... I know that you know what those are!


Yea, was just trying to be funny.


----------



## struggle (Jan 3, 2014)

First saying is best one run with it before people get cornfused and wreck the idea


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 3, 2014)

First one is good. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2014)

What town / zip is this in....???


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 3, 2014)

Chelsea, IA


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Phuck. Just found out that I forgot to plug in my truck last night. Going to be late this morning.


Mine started, oh ya it's a Dodge


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 3, 2014)

The addy is 3507 v ave, Chelsea, Iowa. 52215


----------



## nstueve (Jan 3, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Mine started, oh ya it's a Dodge


This is when I need an "OH SNAP" emotiocon... hehehe...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Phuck. Just found out that I forgot to plug in my truck last night. Going to be late this morning.


No glow plugs?


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 3, 2014)

We have started our Dodges down to -14 F without plugging them in. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> We have started our Dodges down to -14 F without plugging them in.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


Yo olde 12v's really rattle that cold!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> No glow plugs?



I wasn't running any fuel conditioner either. It popped a few times but didn't want to kick off. After an hour with the block heater on it kicked off right away. I went straight to the fuel pump and put fuel conditioner in this time.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> I wasn't running any fuel conditioner either. It popped a few times but didn't want to kick off. After an hour with the block heater on it kicked off right away. I went straight to the fuel pump and put fuel conditioner in this time.


Whoops ..


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking of things to put on a tshirt for the gtg last night.
> 
> Spring 2014 Midwest Sawfest GTG
> It's a chainsaw thing...you wouldn't understand.
> ...



I been doing some experimenting Andy...


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2014)

325" or lp?


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 3, 2014)

Just tried some 404 but kept cutting the straps. Do I need a thinner grinding wheel? or maybe a not so new chain so I am grinding further back on the cutters. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I like the first as well but lets shorten the title a bit.
> 
> MidWest SawFest '14
> Its a chainsaw thing...... You wouldn't understand.
> ...


How about a picture of a log on a saw buck with a pig on one end and a cow on the other doin some racin?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> How about a picture of a log on a saw buck with a pig on one end and a cow on the other doin some racin?


Yes


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 3, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> How about a picture of a log on a saw buck with a pig on one end and a cow on the other doin some racin?



me likes that


----------



## struggle (Jan 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> I wasn't running any fuel conditioner either. It popped a few times but didn't want to kick off. After an hour with the block heater on it kicked off right away. I went straight to the fuel pump and put fuel conditioner in this time.



For some reason I find that odd with your background that you don't run any additive at all. 

I run stanadyne in our VW year round. Changed a couple of the dual filters on fords and they had what appeared to be ice crystals in the filters and one of them had more water. In it than diesel it appeared

The farm diesel mechanics around here suggested stanadyne as many of the other ones I guess use up 77% diesel in the mix and supposedly stanadyne doesn't .

Something tells me though as knowledgeable as you are Shawn you must know something more on this?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

struggle said:


> For some reason I find that odd with your background that you don't run any additive at all.
> 
> I run stanadyne in our VW year round. Changed a couple of the dual filters on fords and they had what appeared to be ice crystals in the filters and one of them had more water. In it than diesel it appeared
> 
> ...


Gasoline works too


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Gasoline works too


Especially that nasty ethanol stuff!!!!!!


----------



## struggle (Jan 3, 2014)

Didn't some of the old school diesel suggest blending a few gallons of gas in diesel during the below 0 weather. Me thinks if the high pressure pump went out on the V dub VW may not be so understanding about it being gassed

I guess since a lot of people that aren't used to driving diesels especially in small cars so they test the fuel on every system failure as warranty I guess is tough on that. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

struggle said:


> Didn't some of the old school diesel suggest blending a few gallons of gas in diesel during the below 0 weather. Me thinks if the high pressure pump went out on the V dub VW may not be so understanding about it being gassed
> 
> I guess since a lot of people that aren't used to driving diesels especially in small cars so they test the fuel on every system failure as warranty I guess is tough on that. Can't say I blame them.


That's what I was getting at! Heard old truckers n farmers tales of gasoline anti gel! But then again that was back when diesel actually had lubricity and sulfur in it!! 

On the valve cover if my friends D13000 power unit it states to not waste crank case drainings and to dump them right in the fuel tank. I bet them piezo injectors of a modern engine would love some dirty 15w40 on a 10 degree day!


----------



## struggle (Jan 3, 2014)

The old loosey gossey diesel they were a let o get away with it. Common rail hp 20,000 psi no likey for sure on that stuff. 

Them 12 valve dodges sure can burn just about anything.


----------



## moody (Jan 4, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> 325" or lp?



Looks like PS3


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 4, 2014)

struggle said:


> For some reason I find that odd with your background that you don't run any additive at all.
> 
> I run stanadyne in our VW year round. Changed a couple of the dual filters on fords and they had what appeared to be ice crystals in the filters and one of them had more water. In it than diesel it appeared
> 
> ...



Simple reason. I ran out. I use BG products. 

I have an air dog kit on it to take care of the water and the worst thing for injectors... air.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 4, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Simple reason. I ran out. I use BG products.
> 
> I have an air dog kit on it to take care of the water and the worst thing for injectors... air.


Another reason I have yet to give up my lil' f250 300-I6 5spd. May not get the job done fast but has always got it done.

Also ya'll might find this interesting... I rented that big old heavy case ditch witch from a construction rental co in DSM. They didn't even have trailer brakes!!!! I mean that's 6500lbs... What a bunch of morons.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 4, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Another reason I have yet to give up my lil' f250 300-I6 5spd. May not get the job done fast but has always got it done.
> 
> Also ya'll might find this interesting... I rented that big old heavy case ditch witch from a construction rental co in DSM. They didn't even have trailer brakes!!!! I mean that's 6500lbs... What a bunch of morons.




That engine Is a tough old design The 300 will out last the body's on most fords.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 4, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Simple reason. I ran out. I use BG products.
> 
> I have an air dog kit on it to take care of the water and the worst thing for injectors... air.



With air in it they just wont run till its removed. With water it will destroy injectors and never run again till fixed.

I had a water separator stick open after draining it years ago and my wallet learned that lesson.

On another note, for work, I have been driving a new Ford 6.7 power stroke for the last 2 months. No place to plug it in and so far it starts like a gas engine. We will see what happens Monday but so far I have been more then impressed with it.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 4, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That engine Is a tough old design The 300 will out last the body's on most fords.



Maybe 2 or 3 bodies


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 4, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Maybe 2 or 3 bodies


 True I can agree with that but good maintenance is a must


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 4, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking of things to put on a tshirt for the gtg last night.
> 
> Spring 2014 Midwest Sawfest GTG
> It's a chainsaw thing...you wouldn't understand.
> ...


Have saw. Got wood?
Will saw for wood!
Dunno why, but that just popped into my head this morning while trying to do forums catch up.


----------



## struggle (Jan 4, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Simple reason. I ran out. I use BG products.
> 
> I have an air dog kit on it to take care of the water and the worst thing for injectors... air.



That is more like it. I was getting worried as I figured you had something well beyond stock for it. I will have to look into BG products. Not heard of that brand.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 4, 2014)

Our new 2013 dodge came with snow plow package and no cord for block heater. Had the block heater but no cord to heater unless it was ordered with winter group.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 4, 2014)

My window decal.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 4, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Our new 2013 dodge came with snow plow package and no cord for block heater. Had the block heater but no cord to heater unless it was ordered with winter group.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


That seems kind of silly, but easier to plug in cord to heater than install heater after the fact, huh! How much they gonna charge a guy for the cord?

Ron


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 4, 2014)

Just saw this thread and you can count me in. Always a great time in Iowa (never thought ID say that) I'll have some work saws and play saws to run. I might have a stihl that's worthy of tannerite.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 4, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Just saw this thread and you can count me in. Always a great time in Iowa (never thought ID say that) I'll have some work saws and play saws to run. I might have a stihl that's worthy of tannerite.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Bout time, Dale.

Sent with my inside voice


----------



## struggle (Jan 4, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Our new 2013 dodge came with snow plow package and no cord for block heater. Had the block heater but no cord to heater unless it was ordered with winter group.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


My 2004.5 Dodge came that way. It had the snow plow package as well and a factory bock heater.It didn't come with the cord ether. Ordered one from the dealer


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 4, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Just saw this thread and you can count me in. Always a great time in Iowa (never thought ID say that) I'll have some work saws and play saws to run. I might have a stihl that's worthy of tannerite.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Hi Dale


----------



## olyman (Jan 4, 2014)

struggle said:


> My 2004.5 Dodge came that way. It had the snow plow package as well and a factory bock heater.It didn't come with the cord ether. Ordered one from the dealer


cripes mah nighty!! must have been the bean counters..i can tell you this..when the power cord on the 96 stroke died, Ford was nuts!!! napa had it for 18 smacks....


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mark ron Alex and I put up about a cord and a half today for Alex and I from the gtg cut site. All red oak I believe, Alex's bad azz splitter got a workout! Good day was had by all!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 4, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Our new 2013 dodge came with snow plow package and no cord for block heater. Had the block heater but no cord to heater unless it was ordered with winter group.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk



ya found out same thing Doug,they want 85$ for the cord! kinda stupid dont ya think


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 4, 2014)

Cords on Ebay are about $45. Dealer wanted $60 for cord. The block heater is behind the oil filter if interested. Guys had the truck up in Minneapolis when it was -20 a few weeks ago without the cord. Every two hours they would use the remote start to warm up the truck during the night.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Mark ron Alex and I put up about a cord and a half today for Alex and I from the gtg cut site. All red oak I believe, Alex's bad azz splitter got a workout! Good day was had by all!



Oh you mean that splitter that alex made for me

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 4, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Oh you mean that splitter that alex made for me
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Write the check or lay the bills!


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh I can lay some bills, probably not the ones alex is looking for though.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 5, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Oh I can lay some bills, probably not the ones alex is looking for though.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Bwahahaha!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 5, 2014)

struggle said:


> That is more like it. I was getting worried as I figured you had something well beyond stock for it. I will have to look into BG products. Not heard of that brand.


good stuff they sell!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 7, 2014)

I hear a cricket!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 8, 2014)

And?


----------



## nstueve (Jan 8, 2014)

And?


----------



## moody (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there a build off for this shin dig ?


----------



## nstueve (Jan 8, 2014)

Mike suggested a 9010 build... But I'd have to lend a few of mine out to others that wanted to participate.

I don't think we've done a 60cc shoot out in the Midwest yet...??? 

Yet if you think about it... We have plenty of saw build offs. From what I hear there is going to be chainsaw races. So what we need to know are the CC size brackets and rules.
I think the point of a saw build is to keep the buy in affordable for those that want to participate.


----------



## moody (Jan 9, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Mike suggested a 9010 build... But I'd have to lend a few of mine out to others that wanted to participate.
> 
> I don't think we've done a 60cc shoot out in the Midwest yet...???
> 
> ...




I was thinking that we should do a stock stock appearing class. Go as far as you see fit as long as it's still wearing stock plastic and using a muffler. 75cc and under would give folks plenty of options for a affordable build.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 9, 2014)

I've got a saw cc bracket built already from the races we do at county fairs... It works well, I can send you a copy out bring it with... 

Sent with my inside voice


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 9, 2014)

7


moody said:


> I was thinking that we should do a stock stock appearing class. Go as far as you see fit as long as it's still wearing stock plastic and using a muffler. 75cc and under would give folks plenty of options for a affordable build.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk



75 cc and under would class out a 372BB which is probably one of the most affordable to build.


----------



## moody (Jan 9, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> 7
> 
> 
> 75 cc and under would class out a 372BB which is probably one of the most affordable to build.



That was my thoughts. There's plenty of BB kits for the 61/272 series and 372's and 044. Plus stock appearing pump gas would leave it open for some fun racing. Ok so 80cc and under would work best


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2014)

im not going to wast time building a stock appearing pump gas saw. if you want to race stock appearing then run what you brung. whether its gas or alky. I also think if your going to do it you need to decide on a cubic in class and go with that. the races I race at generally have the following
0-3 cube
3-3.5 cube
3.51-4 cube
4.1-4.5 cube
4.51-5 cube
5.1-5.5 cube
5.51-6 cube
unlimited stock saw
unlimited hot saw


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2014)

there also no chain limitation,then you run your saw 2 or 3 cuts cold start or hot start over the wood


----------



## moody (Jan 9, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> im not going to wast time building a stock appearing pump gas saw. if you want to race stock appearing then run what you brung. whether its gas or alky. I also think if your going to do it you need to decide on a cubic in class and go with that. the races I race at generally have the following
> 0-3 cube
> 3-3.5 cube
> 3.51-4 cube
> ...



I'm just trying to come up with ideas glad to see you'll be there. Always thought an unlimited 3-3.5 cube would be fun. But I was trying to think of something affordable for guys to get in on which is why mentioned pump gas.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 9, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> there also no chain limitation,then you run your saw 2 or 3 cuts cold start or hot start over the wood


Saw must be idling at your feet... 3 cuts.. 4" or less of wood... That's how they roll up nort...
There's always been stock classes and mod classes of the same sizes..
45 and under
55 and under
65 and under
75 and under
85 and under
95 and under
Over 95
Vintage
Mike can fine tune classes if need be...
As far as chains go, run what ya brung...
The stock classes are always a hit, cause anyone feeling sporty about their saw can race...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Saw must be idling at your feet... 3 cuts.. 4" or less of wood... That's how they roll up nort...
> There's always been stock classes and mod classes of the same sizes..
> 45 and under
> 55 and under
> ...


Yeah this sounds good to me. What year are we starting vintage? The down up down 3-cut allows for user error so anyone has a shot at the title.

Think you forgot to add that cut-out ends is a forfeit...

You guys better watch out! The Smurfs are coming to win big!!! Might have a couple red headed step kids with too...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Yeah this sounds good to me. What year are we starting vintage? The down up down 3-cut allows for user error so anyone has a shot at the title.
> 
> Think you forgot to add that cut-out ends is a forfeit...
> 
> You guys better watch out! The Smurfs are coming to win big!!! Might have a couple red headed step kids with too...


Smurfs don't scare me..... neither does the operator......


----------



## nstueve (Jan 9, 2014)

How bout now?


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 9, 2014)

Bring it!





Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll be holding down the stock class mostly. I can't compete with the alky and highly modded saws. I have a few that are woods ported to do the cutting a bit quicker but other than that I don't have any HOT saws. 

Technically there should be 3 categories...
1.) complete stock
2.) woods ported
3.) hot saw


----------



## TALLGUY (Jan 9, 2014)

At the rate you are adding classes we need to start running them now to be done by April.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 9, 2014)

TALLGUY said:


> At the rate you are adding classes we need to start running them now to be done by April.


maybe we need to condense the categories to be 15cc size gaps instead of 10cc.

I was just making the point that someone that makes a 3 cut hot saw with a pipe that runs on alcohol has a definite advantage over a woods ported saw. Just like a woods ported saw has the advantage over a stock saw. I don't know what saw Raket posted above but it would probably beat the pants off anything I own. I think one could make the case that the woods ported saws and the stock saws are closer together than the woods ported and hot saws.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Bring it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I aint scared


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 9, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> I aint scared View attachment 326808
> View attachment 326809
> View attachment 326810


Will those things idle at your feet???
If so, I want one...


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't have the time or the money to burn to put a giant tilly on a saw. I'll just stick with gas saws that I can use.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2014)

all my race saws will idle just like any saw should.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> I don't have the time or the money to burn to put a giant tilly on a saw. I'll just stick with gas saws that I can use.


that's why I tell folks that i build two types of saws and no in between. either its a work saw to be used every day or its a full out race saw to be run seconds at a time.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

nstueve said:


> maybe we need to condense the categories to be 15cc size gaps instead of 10cc.
> 
> I was just making the point that someone that makes a 3 cut hot saw with a pipe that runs on alcohol has a definite advantage over a woods ported saw. Just like a woods ported saw has the advantage over a stock saw. I don't know what saw Raket posted above but it would probably beat the pants off anything I own. I think one could make the case that the woods ported saws and the stock saws are closer together than the woods ported and hot saws.


Technically............ Lets make the classes and run what you bring.... IF you want to win bad enough, you will do what it takes! 

15cc is too far because then your running 50cc's against 65's...... its just fun to race no matter what saw you have! 

By the way..... we will need all the help we can get to make this all work!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a lot of race talk. One of the reasons I enjoyed coming to Iowa was the diversity of the saws there. Old, new, big, small, common and rare. I also enjoyed the bit of racing that went on as well.

If the format is changing, please let us know ahead of time.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2014)

that's why when you go to a real race they race in cube classes and not cc the cube limits the cc. you can run anything in that particular cube class. some shows are 3,4,5,6,open cube classes with no in between stuff. its only fun to race if the saws are of similar build so there will be close competition. if on saw is running alky and built right it would have a clear advantage over a gas saw.


----------



## moody (Jan 9, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> This is a lot of race talk. One of the reasons I enjoyed coming to Iowa was the diversity of the saws there. Old, new, big, small, common and rare. I also enjoyed the bit of racing that went on as well.
> 
> If the format is changing, please let us know ahead of time.



I apologize for bringing up the race talk. I agree Iowa has always been a cool place for the old mag and odd ducks. You have any critters that you'll have this year?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> This is a lot of race talk. One of the reasons I enjoyed coming to Iowa was the diversity of the saws there. Old, new, big, small, common and rare. I also enjoyed the bit of racing that went on as well.
> 
> If the format is changing, please let us know ahead of time.


Does that mean you won't join us or bring different saws? 

We will be diverse with those who want to race will be racing and the others will do what they wish. We will have 15- 20 logs of various species set up to cut on as per the norm of the last 2 gig's, I want this to be the biggest baddest something for everyone here gtg!!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 9, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> This is a lot of race talk. One of the reasons I enjoyed coming to Iowa was the diversity of the saws there. Old, new, big, small, common and rare. I also enjoyed the bit of racing that went on as well.
> 
> If the format is changing, please let us know ahead of time.



We did a lot of races down at Hedgerows last spring, and from what I hear we are putting Hedgefest and Iowa Spring GTG together this year so we are blending both together. Also the reason we were talking about making the event longer this year. We have more and more guys (and saws) turning out every year so there is less time for us to do all that we want to do and socialize with everyone that comes. I think we were talking about Friday afternoon till sunday mid AM??? That is totally dependent on our gracious hosts though and what they have going on... I know some of us show up friday night to chat, have a few brews and sharpen some chain for the next day anyhow.

We'll have to leave the weekend format to the planners... Mike, Mark, or Ron might have something to correct or add...

I personally enjoy it all. Old mag, running a few old new and in-between saws, racing, and watching the races.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lets talk about important things like food, BSing and tannerite porting mini macs. I'll make the wife make something in a crock pot, I can bring some meet to candy if there is a fryer available, I'll buy fresh tannerite this time and I'll bring a bang stick to make it go boom. I'm fresh out of mini macs though... someone will have to supply that.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 9, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> I aint scared



How about an illustrated build thread, just to show us pedestrians what's going on under those covers.

Most of us will not be able to replicate those, but we can learn to understand and appreciate them.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Jan 9, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Lets talk about important things like food, BSing and tannerite porting mini macs. I'll make the wife make something in a crock pot, I can bring some meet to candy if there is a fryer available, I'll buy fresh tannerite this time and I'll bring a bang stick to make it go boom. I'm fresh out of mini macs though... someone will have to supply that.


I've got a 30-6 bang stick too that i've been wanting to try for a while now. Not in the southern two tiers of IA so don't get much chance to use it. left handed bolt action if you can believe it!

I can bring my smoker and we can start a turkey late friday night... or any other meat. Not a huge smoker (1 turkey is about limit) or 3 shelves of other smaller meat) I still have some of that pecan wood from hedgefest last year we can smoke with. Mmmm... More meat candy!

I will also save back some home brew...
Blueberry wheat
Strawberry kiwi wheat
Pualener hefe (clone recipe) 
Maybe something dark???
Maybe IPA/Bitter


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't want people to get discouraged about this event because were talking about racing. Its gonna be anything to do with a saw. Yes there will be high performance Alky saws and people will race head to head but there is plenty of old saws to go around. the way I see it " bring what ya got and enjoy yourself" were not too competitive up here its all about the good times. 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 9, 2014)

Also I have a ms180 awaiting tannerite. 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I don't want people to get discouraged about this event because were talking about racing. Its gonna be anything to do with a saw. Yes there will be high performance Alky saws and people will race head to head but there is plenty of old saws to go around. the way I see it " bring what ya got and enjoy yourself" were not too competitive up here its all about the good times.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Couldn't have said it better myself! 

Thanks Dale!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

Been thinking about lunch ....... some guys are gonna have to drive a long ways and its not east to bring food that far. Here is my thought. Everyone bring some breakfast item and us locals will have the means to cook it, for lunch I thought us locals could whip up a pot of something and pick up 20+ pizzas to bridge the gap.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 9, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> This is a lot of race talk. One of the reasons I enjoyed coming to Iowa was the diversity of the saws there. Old, new, big, small, common and rare. I also enjoyed the bit of racing that went on as well.
> 
> If the format is changing, please let us know ahead of time.



I agree Mark, the races dont thrill me much. I like the diverse collection also ,and just BSin with all. not into racin just wood cuttin. my 2cents!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2014)

If you want help with running the races me and Sarah can assist you. We helped put on races at 3 county fairs last summer and they all seemed to go pretty smooth. The brackets that Hedgerow posted are the ones we use. We aren't overly competitive up here we just like to have fun and do a little heckling each other. Its always fun to get some grudge matches going, Sarah and Levi seem to go at it pretty good. Win-lose...it just doesn't matter to me I just enjoy doing it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2014)

Then again I would be happy to just make a stool.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 9, 2014)

just for all who have been to our last 2 GTGs . grampa wont be there ,he passed on last friday,it was a blessing as his 92 yr old body was shuttin down.he will be missed but glad he is not in that state any longer.Now he and gma can reunite,he missed her alot!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> just for all who have been to our last 2 GTGs . grampa wont be there ,he passed on last friday,it was a blessing as his 92 yr old body was shuttin down.he will be missed but glad he is not in that state any longer.Now he and gma can reunite,he missed her alot!


Norman always made me laugh when id get to see him! He will be missed!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> just for all who have been to our last 2 GTGs . grampa wont be there ,he passed on last friday,it was a blessing as his 92 yr old body was shuttin down.he will be missed but glad he is not in that state any longer.Now he and gma can reunite,he missed her alot!



Sorry to hear of your loss but its nice to know he will be reunited with your Grandma.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> I agree Mark, the races dont thrill me much. I like the diverse collection also ,and just BSin with all. not into racin just wood cuttin. my 2cents!


Levi digs the racing...
But may like the 4 wheeler riding more...


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi digs the racing...
> But may like the 4 wheeler riding more...



Im sure Keaten could arrange that!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi digs the racing...
> But may like the 4 wheeler riding more...


Promise he will get to drive my buggy!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 9, 2014)

I was just askin!!

There are a couple reasons to ask as far as my feeble mind is concerned.

Remember the guy who had a GTG or two that went over pretty good, but then the last one he announced that everyone should bring there "fast" saws and that there would only be small cants there to race in?

I guess it didn't turn out quite like he planed and the saw racers around here seem to be a very small minority of the overall population so the turn out ended up being very small. He swore he would never do another GTG after that.

At least that's how I remember it being told since even though it was a short drive for me compared to this one, I didn't attend as I had no interest in a saw race only GTG.

I was just asking for this to be clarified that's all. I have no intention to drive 12+ hours round trip if it was turning into a mostly saw race GTG. Not that I mind a bit of saw racing but its not my main thing and I'm betting it wont be the majority of others either and I would hate to see one of the best GTG's ever go down that road and turn others away.

That said, if it works out I can attend again, I'll try to bring my AK475 to the GTG and let one of you racers run it for me while I'm messing around with the old junks!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> just for all who have been to our last 2 GTGs . grampa wont be there ,he passed on last friday,it was a blessing as his 92 yr old body was shuttin down.he will be missed but glad he is not in that state any longer.Now he and gma can reunite,he missed her alot!




Sorry to here that, went through the same thing with my Grandpa when he made it to 95 1/2. It was time and he went out like he wanted to, in his sleep.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Been thinking about lunch ....... some guys are gonna have to drive a long ways and its not east to bring food that far. Here is my thought. Everyone bring some breakfast item and us locals will have the means to cook it, for lunch I thought us locals could whip up a pot of something and pick up 20+ pizzas to bridge the gap.




How about I just pitch in with the cost and someone local do the shopping for me? I don't want to have to temperature control that kind of stuff on that drive.


----------



## struggle (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry about your grandpa, but I'm sure based off what you said he is in a better place none the less which being able to see that and understand it makes the pain of losing a family member not so bad. My grandpa/hero for our freedom WWII passed a couple of years ago and he was ready and in a better place for sure. 92 is a good run.

At this point I'm hoping I can hold out until I reach 50 and then reevaluate my physical well being and go from there

Mark it seems to me and I think you no this that the Iowa GTGs seem to be more about BSing then racing at least that is all I seem to get accomplished

You know it will be worth the drive


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 9, 2014)

struggle said:


> Mark it seems to me and I think you no this that the Iowa GTGs seem to be more about BSing then racing at least that is all I seem to get accomplished
> 
> You know it will be worth the drive



I know what it was! Just hoping it was going to stay that way.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 9, 2014)

Guys,
There will be the regular GTG logs and set up that we have had for the last couple of years. Racing is just another thing we are trying to add because there is interest in it also.
Any one can bring crocks of food, meat dishes, salads, etc., but trying to keep it all cool, warm or fresh can be difficult, so we were thinking we could order and pick up the pizzas here locally and then pass a hat to help out.

Ron


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 9, 2014)

The racin is Mikes baby. There will be logs for cuttin and way it sounds a few different splitters there to look and try.
As far as a 2 day deal ,we will be here settin up gettin ready on friday,if u want to come early and help and start tinkerin thats fine.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 9, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Guys,
> There will be the regular GTG logs and set up that we have had for the last couple of years. Racing is just another thing we are trying to add because there is interest in it also.
> Any one can bring crocks of food, meat dishes, salads, etc., but trying to keep it all cool, warm or fresh can be difficult, so we were thinking we could order and pick up the pizzas here locally and then pass a hat to help out.
> 
> Ron



let us know what ur thinkin ,were open for suggestions!
we are tryin to make it easy for u and us!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Does that mean you won't join us or bring different saws?
> 
> We will be diverse with those who want to race will be racing and the others will do what they wish. We will have 15- 20 logs of various species set up to cut on as per the norm of the last 2 gig's, I want this to be the biggest baddest something for everyone here gtg!!





Ronaldo said:


> Guys,
> There will be the regular GTG logs and set up that we have had for the last couple of years. Racing is just another thing we are trying to add because there is interest in it also.
> Any one can bring crocks of food, meat dishes, salads, etc., but trying to keep it all cool, warm or fresh can be difficult, so we were thinking we could order and pick up the pizzas here locally and then pass a hat to help out.
> 
> Ron


Yup


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll donate $50 to the cause

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 9, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> I know what it was! Just hoping it was going to stay that way.


Absolutely!!! I like it all... Racing is excellent.. But....
Without the older mag and hard to find saws, it's sorely lacking... I wanna run something I've never held before...
I trust you're up to the task...
We need to get sachsmo's butt over there too...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely!!! I like it all... Racing is excellent.. But....
> Without the older mag and hard to find saws, it's sorely lacking... I wanna run something I've never held before...
> I trust you're up to the task...
> We need to get sachsmo's butt over there too...


Exactly! I want to see someone bring a running sacs dolmar KMS4!


----------



## struggle (Jan 9, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> I know what it was! Just hoping it was going to stay that way.



Some if us are to laid back to race anything and maybe just to lazy at least I am

PLus I really don't at this time have anything greatly unusual to bring anyways. Maybe we can race 125s old school style for those of us that have them.


At the fall GTG I brought hardy anything for saws. I cut enough this summer with doing tree service and stump grinding to take the edge off for the fall GTG. 

If I can get motivated though I hope to have couple saws to bring though. I have a few more cold months to get something built.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Exactly! I want to see someone bring a running sacs dolmar KMS4!


Yup...
Just like the 2 man saws... I wanna see them actually run as good or better than they did back in the day...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 9, 2014)

And it's about time a Poulan won the vintage class...
Cause I know they're capable of it...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Exactly! I want to see someone bring a running sacs dolmar KMS4!



That would be great, I know a guy who has one don't know if he will show up though.

That aside would you settle for a Solo twin to see running?


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't have any old mag but I hope to have a couple of really cool, big works saws done by then. Well really cool to me but I guess its all relative. 

Maybe I can borrow the 2100 I built a month or so back. It was a good runner and it constitutes old mag... Kinda.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> And it's about time a Poulan won the vintage class...
> Cause I know they're capable of it...


You never know, it could happen.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 9, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> You never know, it could happen.



I have a p61 that could give it a try.


----------



## cobey (Jan 10, 2014)

what qualifys as vintage? reed valves? mag cases? manual oilers?


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea I'd really like to see a kms4 run in person. 

I have a few that aren't the rarest but they'll be there including a set of echo twin cylinder 610's and a Poulan 655BP; the other iowa guys sold theirs! 

Hell I'd like someone to bring one of those big old beast Remington's!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2014)

I gotta start workin on some old stuff. No shortage of not-really-rare-but different stuff that should be running by then.

My vacation schedule is weak, so I'm thinking you Friday nighters will see some headlights pull in at 0dark thirty, direct flight from work. Google maps says 4:21 from work, if I ain't there in 4 flat I'm losing my touch. I'm gonna do all I can to stay down there Sat night and cruise back Sunday though.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I'll donate $50 to the cause
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Well, that would certainly cover your share of the pizza......and mine, and........someone else!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> I gotta start workin on some old stuff. No shortage of not-really-rare-but different stuff that should be running by then.
> 
> My vacation schedule is weak, so I'm thinking you Friday nighters will see some headlights pull in at 0dark thirty, direct flight from work. Google maps says 4:21 from work, if I ain't there in 4 flat I'm losing my touch. I'm gonna do all I can to stay down there Sat night and cruise back Sunday though.


I have to wonder how many long distance groups will go back Sunday. It may not be a terrible idea to help pick up the cookies and head them to a bonfire ring?


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll try to get there Friday to help setup what's left. Figured ID give you guys a heads up what's gonna take the the vintage

. Sorry poulans....... modified mark I have a old can of poulan oil I will bring for ya, its cardboard.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I have to wonder how many long distance groups will go back Sunday. It may not be a terrible idea to help pick up the cookies and head them to a bonfire ring?


There are a couple tub grinders in our area.......... it'd be fun to make cookie mulch!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I'll try to get there Friday to help setup what's left. Figured ID give you guys a heads up what's gonna take the the vintageView attachment 326951
> View attachment 326952
> . Sorry poulans....... modified mark I have a old can of poulan oil I will bring for ya, its cardboard.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


 oh I don't know about that.........


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I'll try to get there Friday to help setup what's left. Figured ID give you guys a heads up what's gonna take the the vintageView attachment 326951


You done anything special to that 111S? Just curious if its stock... I almost had my hands on one some years back but some one snuck it out from under me a couple hours before I got there.  Always kinda wondered how they ran.

I'll be there Friday night and I bring a grinder or two for those that didn't sharpen their chain before hand. There are several that own Silvey's but who knows if one of those will show up for race chain sharpening.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> oh I don't know about that.........


That homie is a torque driven monster 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

That bar does look great on that saw... Oil seals done yet?



Homelite410 said:


> oh I don't know about that.........


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> You done anything special to that 111S? Just curious if its stock... I almost had my hands on one some years back but some one snuck it out from under me a couple hours before I got there.  Always kinda wondered how they ran.
> 
> I'll be there Friday night and I bring a grinder or two for those that didn't sharpen their chain before hand. There are several that own Silvey's but who knows if one of those will show up for race chain sharpening.


 
That's a bone stock one, they haul the mail for sure. Don't spin too fast but have the torque to compensate. Your more than welcome to run anything I bring as is anyone else.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

It'd kinda be cool to have a little saw auction to give everyone a chance at whatever shows up. I know I'll have a few things up for grabs.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> That's a bone stock one, they haul the mail for sure. Don't spin too fast but have the torque to compensate. Your more than welcome to run anything I bring as is anyone else.


I've run several nice 655BP's and my 076 the most of the 100cc-120cc class. I like the power and speed combo I get from the 655BP's but the torque through the old 076 is hard to beat with a 404 long bar... 

Should we just make a rule that anything with red tape on the handle is for sale? I can bring several rolls and people can mark whats for sale/trade?


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

That'd work good and maybe try to consolidate everything in one area for sale.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I've run several nice 655BP's and my 076 the most of the 100cc-120cc class. I like the power and speed combo I get from the 655BP's but the torque through the old 076 is hard to beat with a 404 long bar...
> 
> Should we just make a rule that anything with red tape on the handle is for sale? I can bring several rolls and people can mark whats for sale/trade?



Not a bad idea with the red tape.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Not a bad idea with the red tape.


Just figured it would be an easy way for people to see what's up for grabs. Heck you could mark $$$/obo on the red tape, and it takes less time than assembling all the "for sale saws" in one area. Plus you'd have to run down the owners, and everyone likes making their own camp by their vehicle anyway.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe even use the utility marking flags to really get some attention, plus they could wrap around any handlebar

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Maybe even use the utility marking flags to really get some attention, plus they could wrap around any handlebar
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds good maybe ill hunt down some flagging tape!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Sounds good maybe ill hunt down some flagging tape!


Well I was just thinking a strip of red duct tape wrapped around the handle so that there wouldn't be interference if you want to "trial run" a saw... 

PS: is anyone else kinda pissed that you can't "multi-quote" when traversing several pages anymore????


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jan 10, 2014)

Seeing Dales 111s, reminded me that Longbar had one at one of the Iowa GTG's along with a bunch of other nice saws. I checked and he hasn't been around since Oct. 2013. Anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

Hopefully he didn't get linkbucked

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 10, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> oh I don't know about that.........



I'm not so sure about the 111 taking all the marbles either. At least not in the size wood that will be there. I'm sure the 750 can probably take it. A PP655 might also. And yes I have ran a 111.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I'll try to get there Friday to help setup what's left. Figured ID give you guys a heads up what's gonna take the the vintageView attachment 326951
> View attachment 326952
> . Sorry poulans....... modified mark I have a old can of poulan oil I will bring for ya, its cardboard.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


Nice 111.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm not so sure about the 111 taking all the marbles either. At least not in the size wood that will be there. I'm sure the 750 can probably take it. A PP655 might also. And yes I have ran a 111.


I'm just razzing the Iowa crew, they handle it well. Don't really care if it wins or not.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I'm just razzing the Iowa crew, they handle it well. Don't really care if it wins or not.


I was about to boast that my 076 was going to beat your 111s, but we all know they aren't the cream of the crop in the 6 cube class. especially with 404 7pin and a carb that has yet to have the limiter blocked.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I'm just razzing the Iowa crew, they handle it well. Don't really care if it wins or not.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


 We are very happy to have you guys come join our fun!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I'm just razzing the Iowa crew, they handle it well. Don't really care if it wins or not.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


So was I.


Thanks for the offer of the Poulan oil. Should I mix it at 16-1?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Well I was just thinking a strip of red duct tape wrapped around the handle so that there wouldn't be interference if you want to "trial run" a saw...
> 
> PS: is anyone else kinda pissed that you can't "multi-quote" when traversing several pages anymore????



I have a bunch of wire-tied tags that might work better, room for a quick description on them, bright green too. If they'll work, I'll bring em.

On the PS - the only way I've found so far is to quote the ones you want on the first page you're on, highlight and cut from the reply box, go to the next page and repeat. It works, but it's a pain. I'll put up a post in Support and see if they can't come up with something better.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I was about to boast that my 076 was going to beat your 111s, but we all know they aren't the cream of the crop in the 6 cube class. especially with 404 7pin and a carb that has yet to have the limiter blocked.



Boast away, I can handle it.  in all honesty who knows what'll win, I know I'll enjoy watching.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Boast away, I can handle it.  in all honesty who knows what'll win, I know I'll enjoy watching.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2



That's the fun of the 3-cut race. You never know who will slide out the end of the log. Seems like operator capability has a lot to do with the times.

:0


----------



## whitedogone (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe this GTG will force me to finish this project.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bringing-a-vintage-homelite-7-21-back-to-life.145537/


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> I have a bunch of wire-tied tags that might work better, room for a quick description on them, bright green too. If they'll work, I'll bring em.
> 
> On the PS - the only way I've found so far is to quote the ones you want on the first page you're on, highlight and cut from the reply box, go to the next page and repeat. It works, but it's a pain. I'll put up a post in Support and see if they can't come up with something better.



my question is how do you chance the script under your user name under your avatar??? I see some have changed theirs and have been trying to figure it out...


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 10, 2014)

There were some guys last year that stayed over into Sunday and they helped pick up cookies-----much appreciated!!!!!
No way on the tub grinder for the cookies as they work great in the wood boiler, we could use some mulch, but save most of them to burn.
And yes , we will have a fire ring going to keep warm and of course for ambience.

Ron


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> There were some guys last year that stayed over into Sunday and they helped pick up cookies-----much appreciated!!!!!
> No way on the tub grinder for the cookies as they work great in the wood boiler, we could use some mulch, but save most of them to burn.
> And yes , we will have a fire ring going to keep warm and of course for ambience.
> 
> Ron





Ronaldo said:


> There were some guys last year that stayed over into Sunday and they helped pick up cookies-----much appreciated!!!!!
> No way on the tub grinder for the cookies as they work great in the wood boiler, we could use some mulch, but save most of them to burn.
> And yes , we will have a fire ring going to keep warm and of course for ambience.
> 
> Ron


You make this sound so romantic Ron... Then again I'm sure I've seen pics of Andy in bed with a chainsaw...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> my question is how do you chance the script under your user name under your avatar??? I see some have changed theirs and have been trying to figure it out...



Click on your username at the top right of the screen, then Personal Details. If you can't do it there, ask in Support.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Click on your username at the top right of the screen, then Personal Details. If you can't do it there, ask in Support.


got it!


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 10, 2014)

well guys i was all hyped up about coming up therein april and hauling a boat load of saws out but we have had a medical hiccup in the family. my wifes family has cancer in it really bad and her great grandma,grandma ,mother,aunt,grandpa,etc etc all died from it. I took her to the doctor on wed for a pea sized lump. she was called today to be let known she has cancer. my world revolves around my wife and kids and she is at the center of my universe. she is my coworker,my best friend,my wife. theres just not enough that I can say about how good of person she is. she makes up for every short coming that I have. I will be devoting my heart and sole entirely to getting her thru this. iwill still carry on daily as usual but anything like taking off to a gtg is off the table, saws can wait. I will catch up with you guys next time.


----------



## moody (Jan 10, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> well guys i was all hyped up about coming up therein april and hauling a boat load of saws out but we have had a medical hiccup in the family. my wifes family has cancer in it really bad and her great grandma,grandma ,mother,aunt,grandpa,etc etc all died from it. I took her to the doctor on wed for a pea sized lump. she was called today to be let known she has cancer. my world revolves around my wife and kids and she is at the center of my universe. she is my coworker,my best friend,my wife. theres just not enough that I can say about how good of person she is. she makes up for every short coming that I have. I will be devoting my heart and sole entirely to getting her thru this. iwill still carry on daily as usual but anything like taking off to a gtg is off the table, saws can wait. I will catch up with you guys next time.



Best wishes to and your family. I'm sorry to hear that anyone has to watch a loved one fight it. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 10, 2014)

Terry, best wishes, hopefully it was caught in time.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear of this Terry.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 10, 2014)

we go to the oncology doc Tuesday to set up surgery,find out what stage. she was told by doc #1 that thers nothing to worry about it looks like a non cancerous cyst. next day they are ringing to phone off the wall trying to get in touch with her. the nurse told her it was in fact cancerous and a good thing she had came in to get it checked. then we find ou the reason the first doc said it shouldn't be any biggie is becouse my wifes young and in good health. this is some rare sort of thing that doesn't happen in women her age.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> we go to the oncology doc Tuesday to set up surgery,find out what stage. she was told by doc #1 that thers nothing to worry about it looks like a non cancerous cyst. next day they are ringing to phone off the wall trying to get in touch with her. the nurse told her it was in fact cancerous and a good thing she had came in to get it checked. then we find ou the reason the first doc said it shouldn't be any biggie is becouse my wifes young and in good health. this is some rare sort of thing that doesn't happen in women her age.


Terry I will pray for you both. I had cancer and 11months of chemo my junior year of college. Luckily I was in desperate need of beer $$$ and went to give blood. That was the only reason mine was caught on time. I hope your wife's was caught on time to be treated as well. It is also very admirable they way youare handling the bad news.


----------



## cobey (Jan 10, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> well guys i was all hyped up about coming up therein april and hauling a boat load of saws out but we have had a medical hiccup in the family. my wifes family has cancer in it really bad and her great grandma,grandma ,mother,aunt,grandpa,etc etc all died from it. I took her to the doctor on wed for a pea sized lump. she was called today to be let known she has cancer. my world revolves around my wife and kids and she is at the center of my universe. she is my coworker,my best friend,my wife. theres just not enough that I can say about how good of person she is. she makes up for every short coming that I have. I will be devoting my heart and sole entirely to getting her thru this. iwill still carry on daily as usual but anything like taking off to a gtg is off the table, saws can wait. I will catch up with you guys next time.


 prayers from kansas for you, her, and your family


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2014)

Prayin it was caught early terry...
Take care of her...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 11, 2014)

Dang Terry so sorry to hear this Family is First You will be missed. Will keep you, your wife, and family in prayer.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 11, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> well guys i was all hyped up about coming up therein april and hauling a boat load of saws out but we have had a medical hiccup in the family. my wifes family has cancer in it really bad and her great grandma,grandma ,mother,aunt,grandpa,etc etc all died from it. I took her to the doctor on wed for a pea sized lump. she was called today to be let known she has cancer. my world revolves around my wife and kids and she is at the center of my universe. she is my coworker,my best friend,my wife. theres just not enough that I can say about how good of person she is. she makes up for every short coming that I have. I will be devoting my heart and sole entirely to getting her thru this. iwill still carry on daily as usual but anything like taking off to a gtg is off the table, saws can wait. I will catch up with you guys next time.



That is totally understandable!
Your wife and your family are in our prayers,hopfully is found early enuff to do something about!
keep us posted bud,GOD BLESS.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 11, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> That is totally understandable!
> Your wife and your family are in our prayers,hopfully is found early enuff to do something about!
> keep us posted bud,GOD BLESS.


Mark pretty much said what I was thinking. Amazing things that modern medicine can accomplish these days and great to see your dedication to family----they come first.

Ron


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 11, 2014)

nstueve said:


> You make this sound so romantic Ron... Then again I'm sure I've seen pics of Andy in bed with a chainsaw...


I dont know about romantic, but just try to keep people comfortable. Felt so stupid last year becaause as chilly as it was we would have benifitted greatly from a fire ring with cookies burning, none of us hosts even thought about it till it was too late.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 11, 2014)

Terry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, may this be caught in time and completely stopped! 
Were gonna sure miss you, I was really looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## hunter72 (Jan 11, 2014)

Prayers go up for your wife, you and family. Stay positive it can be beat.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stopped at the local truck n tire shop and have secured the second trailer for the cant races!


----------



## heimannm (Jan 11, 2014)

Praying for your wife and family Terry, always a shock to get that phone call. 

When you get everything back to normal for 2015 you can bring some Wicked McCulloch Worksaw T shirts.

Mark


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 11, 2014)

Terry, sorry to hear about your wife, she'll be prayed for. We'll catch you at another GTG.

I just got done sharpening a loop of 7/16" chain for the old Bolens - 106cc of pure noise. Anyone know where a guy can find one of the Skinner cartridge type air filters for one of these? They were used on quite a few old saws. No biggie if it doesn't get one, I'll just slap some screens in the openings and call it good for the few cuts it makes.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear the bad news Terry. Prayers sent that the doctors have caught it in time and she can have a speedy recovery.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Terry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, may this be caught in time and completely stopped!
> Were gonna sure miss you, I was really looking forward to meeting you!


Maybe we'll see terry in the Fall if we run the Iowa Pain Train out to the W-KY GTG. 


Ronaldo said:


> I dont know about romantic, but just try to keep people comfortable. Felt so stupid last year becaause as chilly as it was we would have benifitted greatly from a fire ring with cookies burning, none of us hosts even thought about it till it was too late.


I was just giving you a hard time. The only reason we had fire at the Fall GTG 2 years ago is because it was so dang cold! Well that and it helped clean up some of the cookies for me


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 14, 2014)

I think it should be a requirement to have a fire! Unless there is a fire ban. Great place to just hang out. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Jan 14, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I think it should be a requirement to have a fire! Unless there is a fire ban. Great place to just hang out.



My favorite part of Hedgefest was BS'ing with the rest of the guys around the fire late night and falling asleep there. I wonder what time Matt got to bed since I never woke him up...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2014)

nstueve said:


> My favorite part of Hedgefest was BS'ing with the rest of the guys around the fire late night and falling asleep there. I wonder what time Matt got to bed since I never woke him up...


Man, I had some serious sleep deprivation going on that weekend.... 
I think I stumbled into the house around 4 something...
That was a good time... Warm weather too... I sorta got a sunburn that weekend...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2014)

I was at the bank today and I thought I heard a Robin behind me! Sure enough there was, I think it's confused...


----------



## struggle (Jan 14, 2014)

Is that a Robin or a fat cardinal?


----------



## TALLGUY (Jan 14, 2014)

Wonderder how many of these I can get running by April. They are locked up.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2014)

struggle said:


> Is that a Robin or a fat cardinal?


That is a robin!


----------



## cobey (Jan 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Man, I had some serious sleep deprivation going on that weekend....
> I think I stumbled into the house around 4 something...
> That was a good time... Warm weather too... I sorta got a sunburn that weekend...


 the wife and my buddys girlfriend got sunburns at hedgefest , it was a great and warm day


----------



## struggle (Jan 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> That is a robin!



Depends on how much you have drank tonight? I see a Cardinal but when I blow the picture up it goes grainy


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> That is a robin!



That Robin is lost...
And gonna be a bird-cicle soon... He best go back south for a while...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 17, 2014)

Bump... just b/c I can...

Some of us are going out to buck for a local logger this weekend and should be fun. Sounds like 100,000 bdft of mostly soft wood/maple. Planning on exercising a 7900 ported by a Canuck. I took this one out last time and ended up breaking the pull rope thanks to a stiff amount of compression! Also taking the Carr-nage 9010 to keep things interesting... Sounds like nothing over 30-36in diameter so the 42in bars get to stay home. I'm kinda wishing I would have bought a roll of skip or semi skip. The logs were skidded and pretty dirty last time so the semi chisel is going to be packed this time (hopefully a little less sharpening). It's freaking -11* here right now and is suppose to be -5* with wind chill tomorrow. Guess the underarmor and insulated bibs will be coming out tomorrow!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 17, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Bump... just b/c I can...
> 
> Some of us are going out to buck for a local logger this weekend and should be fun. Sounds like 100,000 bdft of mostly soft wood/maple. Planning on exercising a 7900 ported by a Canuck. I took this one out last time and ended up breaking the pull rope thanks to a stiff amount of compression! Also taking the Carr-nage 9010 to keep things interesting... Sounds like nothing over 30-36in diameter so the 42in bars get to stay home. I'm kinda wishing I would have bought a roll of skip or semi skip. The logs were skidded and pretty dirty last time so the semi chisel is going to be packed this time (hopefully a little less sharpening). It's freaking -11* here right now and is suppose to be -5* with wind chill tomorrow. Guess the underarmor and insulated bibs will be coming out tomorrow!


I got 12 above here now, with some gusty winds. Morning temps are supposed to be around 0 to 10 above and should start warming quickly if its going to make close to 30.
The last time we bucked logs for him, I was surprised by how warm I stayed all day. the only thing that got a little cool were the feet. It requires more physical exertion to buck logs than I realized.
Most of these logs were probably skidded to the landing during cold and frozen conditions, so there shouldnt be too much dirt on them. We will be bringing the vise that slides into receiver hitch for sharpening of chains.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 17, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> I got 12 above here now, with some gusty winds. Morning temps are supposed to be around 0 to 10 above and should start warming quickly if its going to make close to 30.
> The last time we bucked logs for him, I was surprised by how warm I stayed all day. the only thing that got a little cool were the feet. It requires more physical exertion to buck logs than I realized.
> Most of these logs were probably skidded to the landing during cold and frozen conditions, so there shouldnt be too much dirt on them. We will be bringing the vise that slides into receiver hitch for sharpening of chains.


I told Mike I'd toss in a long bar and slice all the big logs if you guys wanted to run the shorter bars...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 17, 2014)

562/28", 550/18".. My options are getting limited..


----------



## nstueve (Jan 17, 2014)

I think someone needs to edit their signature... cough cough...



mx_racer428 said:


> 562/28", 550/18".. My options are getting limited..


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 17, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I think someone needs to edit their signature... cough cough...



Yeah yeah, been away for a lil while.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> We will be bringing the vise that slides into receiver hitch for sharpening of chains.


Well atleast the vise will be proven to work this time!


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 17, 2014)

I have cabin fever. Want to cut some wood. But it's cold. I did grind 12 stumps but no cutting. The cold is hard on equipment. Just installed new cutters and pockets 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 17, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I told Mike I'd toss in a long bar and slice all the big logs if you guys wanted to run the shorter bars...



im bringin the 2188 32incher,just because
560 hybrid 24in
372 24in
that is if i can see strait got a piece of steel in eye this mornin had to go to dr ,got it,still kind of blurry!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's the landing we cut today... 100k board feet!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 18, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Here's the landing we cut today... 100k board feet!
> View attachment 328507


It was a good day! I came home to make a fire and found this!




I don't think I can burn that one!


----------



## moody (Jan 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> It was a good day! I came home to make a fire and found this!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can burn that one!



You're a lucky man


----------



## nstueve (Jan 18, 2014)

Cut that cookie off and hang it in the shop...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 18, 2014)

A panoramic view of the site.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 18, 2014)

Is it me, or does the panoramic not show up?


----------



## jtracy1223 (Jan 18, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Is it me, or does the panoramic not show up?


same here. U using tapatalk? I have had to view without it to see a lot of pics in the last few weeks


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 18, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> A panoramic view of the site.


Not working for me either, bud.


----------



## cobey (Jan 18, 2014)

How sweet, sometimes wifey leaves me messages on stuff


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 18, 2014)

Let's try this.....


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 18, 2014)

File musta been a we bit to big.. Had a great day hanging out with a bunch of great people. Wish we could make it a monthly deal.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 18, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> File musta been a we bit to big.. Had a great day hanging out with a bunch of great people. Wish we could make it a monthly deal.


Lets let my shoulder heal please!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 18, 2014)

Next month is my place!


----------



## rheima (Jan 19, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> File musta been a we bit to big.. Had a great day hanging out with a bunch of great people. Wish we could make it a monthly deal.


 In your signature you want to trade a Wright blade saw for something. What color and model do you have? I forgot how pm, sorry.

Ray


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 19, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Lets let my shoulder heal please!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 19, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Next month is my place!


Give me a heads up and I might be able to come help. Just be sure to pick a nice warm day though. None of this windy, below 20 crap weather we been having!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 19, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Lets let my shoulder heal please!


What did you do???????????


----------



## nstueve (Jan 19, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What did you do???????????


 Actually feeling pretty good this morning. Went for a run last night and took some Tylenol. I do have to say my arms are a little sore from running the 9010 w/ 32in bar all day... Well out to the shop for some wood cuttin' and splittin'...


----------



## moody (Jan 19, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Actually feeling pretty good this morning. Went for a run last night and took some Tylenol. I do have to say my arms are a little sore from running the 9010 w/ 32in bar all day... Well out to the shop for some wood cuttin' and splittin'...



Too good to wait for little old me?


----------



## nstueve (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't worry we have a list 30+ items long to finish in a couple days.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 19, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What did you do???????????


I was practicing the "buck without wedges without getting pinched'' principal with my 2186. Logger Luke showed me that last time, and it works great. No need to stop and put in wedges.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 19, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I was practicing the "buck without wedges without getting pinched'' principal with my 2186. Logger Luke showed me that last time, and it works great. No need to stop and put in wedges.



Every man has his own way of doing things. There's more then one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 19, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I was practicing the "buck without wedges without getting pinched'' principal with my 2186. Logger Luke showed me that last time, and it works great. No need to stop and put in wedges.


I tried that method some this time and it worked pretty well, but am not totally convinced that its faster than popping in a wedge.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 19, 2014)

All that for the April gtg?

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 19, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> All that for the April gtg?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 3.



no ,we were buckin logs for the local logger.Gettin paid to go have fun!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 19, 2014)

Haha kk. I was going to say, that's super high expectations for the gtg or someone needs a lot of wood. I figured ya would need some good old Still power to help ya get through all of that. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 19, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Haha kk. I was going to say, that's super high expectations for the gtg or someone needs a lot of wood. I figured ya would need some good old Still power to help ya get through all of that.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


With the firewood processor, splitters, and fiskars coming to the gtg, we just may need that much!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 20, 2014)

Processor???


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 20, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Processor???


Yes sir!


----------



## chadihman (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll be flying into Des Moines then driving to Ames IOWA on the second week of April for Case IH training. I'll be so close but so far.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 20, 2014)

chadihman said:


> I'll be flying into Des Moines then driving to Ames IOWA on the second week of April for Case IH training. I'll be so close but so far.


Bout 70 miles straight East and you'd be here. Can ya sneak out early?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

So i might have been a fly on the wall, but I heard the Iowa GTG's might have a large cool piece of equipment to help out in the future...

You know who you are... Speak up...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> So i might have been a fly on the wall, but I heard the Iowa GTG's might have a large cool piece of equipment to help out in the future...
> 
> You know who you are... Speak up...


I'm glad you survived that cold day Mr. Fly!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> So i might have been a fly on the wall, but I heard the Iowa GTG's might have a large cool piece of equipment to help out in the future...
> 
> You know who you are... Speak up...


You wouldnt be thinking of a John Deere log skidder, would you? Those pesky flies have some good hearing!
We'll have to see what they are thinking for a price and weigh out our need verses want. Would be great to have------it is the same skidder Mark ran for several winters when he helped them log.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

What model skidder was it? Just curious what will be at the gtg...


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> What model skidder was it? Just curious what will be at the gtg...


440B, I think.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't know age, JD 440B, winch only no grapple, set of chains. It is well used but still functions well


----------



## nstueve (Jan 23, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Don't know age, JD 440B, winch only no grapple, set of chains. It is well used but still functions well


for the few hours you guys would put on it... Probably a great little skidder. would make deep ditch recovery easier, and would be smaller to run into the woods!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 23, 2014)

Be sweet if it comes to stay


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 25, 2014)

Mark, Ron, myself and Leroy, (in the tractor) pulled up a good jag of logs for the gtg today. The log on the carrier almost maxes it out to the point of steering with the brakes!






My new to me wood hauler got some exercise today too. Oh how I missed 4 wheel drive!





With the firewood processor coming this year I think we need twice the logs as normal or more! Good day was had by all!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2014)

Mike I will say the one thing on that old ford that will piss you off more than anything will be keeping your rear view mirrors adjusted. I still love mine though!


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 26, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Simple reason. I ran out. I use BG products.
> 
> I have an air dog kit on it to take care of the water and the worst thing for injectors... air.


 


Diesel gelling problems last week.

Found out our Dodge RAM 2013 Diesel trucks need a software update. The built in diesel fuel filter heaters will not activate because of a software problem. Thought our gelling problems were untreated fuel. When the temp got down to -8 our truck had to idle for an hour to be driven without gelling up. Even with it plugged in overnight. The other crew in Minneapolis could not get theirs to idle more than 3 minutes before turning off. But it was -20 in Minneapolis. They had to stay an extra day in Mn till the temps warmed up on Friday. More cold coming this week.

This is a problem with all 2013 diesels and some 2014 Ram diesel trucks


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 26, 2014)

So I shoved the stove full of ash oak and hackberry anticipating the on coming wind. Then we left for church..........




needless to say when I returned home I discovered that I left the draft door open a wee too far.............


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 26, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> So I shoved the stove full of ash oak and hackberry anticipating the on coming wind. Then we left for church..........
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say when I returned home I discovered that I left the draft door open a wee too far.............


Well, Mike I guess you have some heat banked for the cold and wind that is coming. Wait, for the cold and wind that is already here!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 26, 2014)

So what different brands of splitters are coming to this GTG??? Maybe a Super Split????


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 26, 2014)

maybe ,if doug will bring his super split.i want see one work,and split what they say they will?
dont know for sure what kind of splitters r comin,mine is a mtd 27ton with a honda instead of the briggs.
we also have a tractor powered 5x30in one,if u can lift up to the 7x7 tool bar it will split it.


----------



## struggle (Jan 26, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Diesel gelling problems last week.
> 
> Found out our Dodge RAM 2013 Diesel trucks need a software update. The built in diesel fuel filter heaters will not activate because of a software problem. Thought our gelling problems were untreated fuel. When the temp got down to -8 our truck had to idle for an hour to be driven without gelling up. Even with it plugged in overnight. The other crew in Minneapolis could not get theirs to idle more than 3 minutes before turning off. But it was -20 in Minneapolis. They had to stay an extra day in Mn till the temps warmed up on Friday. More cold coming this week.
> 
> This is a problem with all 2013 diesels and some 2014 Ram diesel trucks



I find this interesting. Are you saying no additive was added? I don't see how any diesel is going to run unless fully treated tank with additive. All the trucks we service at work and school busses have additive and started fine a week or so ago in -14 and the school buses all sit outside. 

If proper additive was in place there would be no need for filter heatersopcorn:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 26, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what different brands of splitters are coming to this GTG??? Maybe a Super Split????


Super split, I got a 22 ton brave, heard rumors of a more wood coming and the AE metal werx bad azz wood splitting machine! My neighbor's friend has the biggest one northern sells and will see if we can display it too. Also have an upside down on a amid steer too if ya really want it to be there.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes super split and TM pro splitter. I may need to bring some big nasty y's and round to show it off. Still trying to figure how to get all of it to the GTG. May need make two trips.

With the new smaller micron size diesel fuel filters Diesel treatment is not enough. Dodges Cummins have always had a heater in the fuel filter. But when it does not turn on the filter gelling is sooner. Fuel here is only treated to -10 F.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Yes super split and TM pro splitter. I may need to bring some big nasty y's and round to show it off. Still trying to figure how to get all of it to the GTG. May need make two trips.


I was planning on taking the Rav4 again but perhaps the truck would allow a single trip for both of us? 

I have a 5hp NT splitter but it's a pretty common, nothing special splitter. It has split everything I've needed it to so far... Even if I can't get a big knot to split I'll still be able to toss it in the boiler we plan on installing this spring. Anyhow, I don't see much point in towing it up, so that might make room for one or two of Doug's toys... 

Doug are you bringing the Camper or truck or ??? Maybe we can combine into two rigs that will cover all the toys???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 27, 2014)

I


sam-tip said:


> Yes super split and TM pro splitter. I may need to bring some big nasty y's and round to show it off. Still trying to figure how to get all of it to the GTG. May need make two trips.
> 
> With the new smaller micron size diesel fuel filters Diesel treatment is not enough. Dodges Cummins have always had a heater in the fuel filter. But when it does not turn on the filter gelling is sooner. Fuel here is only treated to -10 F.


 I have watched the u tube videos would like to see one up close. Would be great if you can swing it. If not that is fine to.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 27, 2014)

I could do it in one trip but don't know if RV will tow 17000 lbs up the hill to gtg. Loader is 10000, super split is 600 and trailer is 6300 lbs. Nathan you able to drive RV?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Jan 27, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> So I shoved the stove full of ash oak and hackberry anticipating the on coming wind. Then we left for church..........
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say when I returned home I discovered that I left the draft door open a wee too far.............


sauna!!!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I could do it in one trip but don't know if RV will tow 17000 lbs up the hill to gtg. Loader is 10000, super split is 600 and trailer is 6300 lbs. Nathan you able to drive RV?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


Depends... I used to drive and park all the 80' tractor trailers at TMC trucking, so yes I have the ability to drive it. The question is do I legally need a CDL or chauffeurs licence?


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 27, 2014)

RV's are exempt from CDL as long as used for personal/recreational use and not pulling a trailer that has GVWR over 10,000lbs. The enclosed trailer has a weight rating of 9998 lbs.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> RV's are exempt from CDL as long as used for personal/recreational use and not pulling a trailer that has GVWR over 10,000lbs. The enclosed trailer has a weight rating of 9998 lbs.


Perrrrfect! almost need the wife to drive the Jeep and Genie up too... LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 27, 2014)

Nathan, I just joined the forum! You've already got a job for me? I'm going to talk to a couple guys on here about setting up a charity cut. You in? I'll make cookies!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Nathan, I just joined the forum! You've already got a job for me? I'm going to talk to a couple guys on here about setting up a charity cut. You in? I'll make cookies!


I'm in! Cookies or not!! Brownies too please!!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mmm peanut butter cookies and coffee could get me through a morning of cutting in this cold.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mmm peanut butter cookies and coffee could get me through a morning of cutting in this cold.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mrs Sam, Approximately where do you in tend to have the charity cut? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 27, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Mrs Sam, Approximately where do you in tend to have the charity cut? Inquiring minds want to know.


Oliver, planning is in the very early stages. We'll for sure let you know when we get more details ironed out. I hope you can come!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Nathan, I just joined the forum! You've already got a job for me? I'm going to talk to a couple guys on here about setting up a charity cut. You in? I'll make cookies!


Heck ya I'll come and cut for charity!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Mmm peanut butter cookies and coffee could get me through a morning of cutting in this cold.


Back off! I got first dibbs on the PB cookies!!!

I already texted Doug a "pre-request" for Spring GTG PB cookies!!! LOL!!


----------



## TALLGUY (Jan 27, 2014)

Brownies? Sniff sniff I can smell them from here.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Nathan, I just joined the forum! You've already got a job for me? I'm going to talk to a couple guys on here about setting up a charity cut. You in? I'll make cookies!


Welcome, Mrs. Sam-Tip! Always good to see another saw-lady around!  

Sent with my inside voice


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Welcome, Mrs. Sam-Tip! Always good to see another saw-lady around!
> 
> Sent with my inside voice


Lets see her on that 3120 and Doug on the bar handle!!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 28, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Lets see her on that 3120 and Doug on the bar handle!!


Only if it has the 60in bar on it! 

NUTS... Doug asked me what Marcy's user name should be... I suggested "Mrs. Sam-Tip" when what I really meant was "Mrs. Rock-Chucker."   

Sorry Doug I couldn't resist!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 28, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Only if it has the 60in bar on it!
> 
> NUTS... Doug asked me what Marcy's user name should be... I suggested "Mrs. Sam-Tip" when what I really meant was "Mrs. Rock-Chucker."
> 
> Sorry Doug I couldn't resist!



You dropped the ball there!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 28, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> You dropped the ball there!


fo sho!

What they heck is up with your avatar sig???


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2014)

nstueve said:


> fo sho!
> 
> What they heck is up with your avatar sig???


Looks like a bad azz 288 to me!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 28, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Looks like a bad azz 288 to me!


I meant what's with the quote.... _*"We can't stop here, this is bat country"*_


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I meant what's with the quote.... _*"We can't stop here, this is bat country"*_


Oh...... cant see that on muh phone


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 28, 2014)

You could consider me more of the "treat-bringer" and "organizer". I think I'll leave the chainsawing to all you folks!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> You could consider me more of the "treat-bringer" and "organizer". I think I'll leave the chainsawing to all you folks!


Well some body has to bring the treats. and keep us bone heads lined out.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 28, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I meant what's with the quote.... _*"We can't stop here, this is bat country"*_



It's a pretty famous quote from _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 28, 2014)

Never seen that movie before...


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 28, 2014)

We were thinking of cutting and splitting these logs for charity. This late in the season it might be for next winter. Still lots to figure out to start a wood charity. The logs are at our acreage in Waukee Iowa.


















Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 28, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> We were thinking of cutting and splitting these logs for charity. This late in the season it might be for next winter. Still lots to figure out to start a wood charity. The logs are at our acreage in Waukee Iowa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm game! Keep us posted please


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 29, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> We were thinking of cutting and splitting these logs for charity. This late in the season it might be for next winter. Still lots to figure out to start a wood charity. The logs are at our acreage in Waukee Iowa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




opcorn:


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> We were thinking of cutting and splitting these logs for charity. This late in the season it might be for next winter. Still lots to figure out to start a wood charity. The logs are at our acreage in Waukee Iowa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Am I the only one that can't see the pics?


Also as far as the charity goes I'm sure there's people somewhere trying to get wood hauled in. Due to the LP prices I'm sure people are in need somewhere...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2014)

Huh, THat's weird... The log pics just popped up in my reply quote, but not on Doug's original post...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 29, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Huh, THat's weird... The log pics just popped up in my reply quote, but not on Doug's original post...


Lets get a charity going so we can cut them bad boys up!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll be happy to come help if the schedule allows. Looks like similar time/distance as it is to the GTG site, just slightly different scenery along the way.

PS - what's all that weird brown stuff the logs are sitting on?


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> PS - what's all that weird brown stuff the logs are sitting on?


Looks like grass to me?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like tough sledding to me!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2014)

it looks like a whole lot of heat for a house is what it looks like to me! 

Wish I had a log stack that size sitting at my place... God knows if I put in a boiler I'll be needing that much!


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 29, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll be happy to come help if the schedule allows. Looks like similar time/distance as it is to the GTG site, just slightly different scenery along the way.
> 
> PS - what's all that weird brown stuff the logs are sitting on?


 
Not much snow here. Just enough to make the roads slick. Lots of brown just west of us. The east side of the state has plenty of white stuff.

We are making contacts to find needy people who could use the wood. Getting wood to cut to size and split is easy. Tree services will drop dump trailer loads of wood off at my door if I call them.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 29, 2014)

Should I bring the Silvey pro sharp to the GTG?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a vintage Stihl 090 resting in my shop. Hasn't run in 6 years. Piston is locked. Now, just suppose that I got this big beast running a few days prior to April 26... What then should I do next?


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 30, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> I have a vintage Stihl 090 resting in my shop. Hasn't run in 6 years. Piston is locked. Now, just suppose that I got this big beast running a few days prior to April 26... What then should I do next?



leave it at home,LOL


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 30, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> leave it at home,LOL


Man that's harsh! I REALLY dislike stihl........... but I still respect an 090.......


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 30, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Man that's harsh! I REALLY dislike stihl........... but I still respect an 090.......



lighten up man ,i was givin Ed a hard time!
its all a matter of opinion,if its a chainsaw that cuts wood bring it.
He knows i didnt mean it,were here to have fun, cut wood,and raz each other about what we like or dont like!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 30, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> lighten up man ,i was givin Ed a hard time!
> its all a matter of opinion,if its a chainsaw that cuts wood bring it.
> He knows i didnt mean it,were here to have fun, cut wood,and raz each other about what we like or dont like!


Ha ha!! I do hope to see Edwin!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 30, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Should I bring the Silvey pro sharp to the GTG?



If you bring it, I'll bring it some work!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I just made what I hope will be a good trade!

Chainsaw I had $85 in for this wheeler. Also a case of beer for my buddy who is picking up and dropping this off for me! Should have it in an hour!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 30, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Well I just made what I hope will be a good trade!
> 
> Chainsaw I had $85 in for this wheeler. Also a case of beer for my buddy who is picking up and dropping this off for me! Should have it in an hour!
> View attachment 331086


----------



## nstueve (Jan 30, 2014)

All cleaned up!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 30, 2014)

looks like a good trade! that will help out on the acreage.


----------



## TALLGUY (Jan 30, 2014)

You suck!! Should make the trip from house to shop feel shorter.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 31, 2014)

TALLGUY said:


> You suck!! Should make the trip from house to shop feel shorter.


I like the the last line of your signature... I should probably have one that reads "More saws than I can ever count, 10 acres of protected forest reserve, and no a single wood burning apparatus in the house."


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I like the the last line of your signature... I should probably have one that reads "More saws than I can ever count, 10 acres of protected forest reserve, and no a single wood burning apparatus in the house."



not yet!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 31, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> not yet!


correct not yet. We're looking around for a boiler now!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 31, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I like the the last line of your signature... I should probably have one that reads "More saws than I can ever count, 10 acres of protected forest reserve, and no a single wood burning apparatus in the house."



What kind of tree hugging hippies lived there before you and what gives you the right to turn their garden shed in to a workplace of mass forest destruction instruments?


----------



## struggle (Jan 31, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Well I just made what I hope will be a good trade!
> 
> Chainsaw I had $85 in for this wheeler. Also a case of beer for my buddy who is picking up and dropping this off for me! Should have it in an hour!
> View attachment 331086



Clearly stolen. We will need serial numbers ASAP! If it is a good deal then it must be..............hope the AS legal department doesn't get a hold of you!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wonder what this is going into


----------



## nstueve (Jan 31, 2014)

struggle said:


> Clearly stolen. We will need serial numbers ASAP! If it is a good deal then it must be..............hope the AS legal department doesn't get a hold of you!


The wheeler has broken motor mounts, not battery, and currently doesn't run. I'm thinking its going to be $300-$400 to fix it all up. 

Already ran the tags and no it's not stolen. A lady by me had it... It was her daughters husbands, but they got divorced... He has the title but she was given the wheeler in the divorce settlement. You think if I call him and ask him to provide me a clean title after his x-wife sold it, he'll pony one up??? Not likely... Repair bill at the shop exceeded it's worth since they are charging $85/hr now. I have no idea how the chainsaw fits into it but that's what was traded for it.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2014)

This is what brother and I have been workin on. Have saws etc in ranger and get load of wood also.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2014)

I had the galvinized frames,put 2 together.the axle is from a dodge mini van,bolted on with angle irons.the hitch is off from a old burr mill.welded on the pipe for sides and frame strength.
used it today and it worked great.


----------



## struggle (Jan 31, 2014)

nstueve said:


> The wheeler has broken motor mounts, not battery, and currently doesn't run. I'm thinking its going to be $300-$400 to fix it all up.
> 
> Already ran the tags and no it's not stolen. A lady by me had it... It was her daughters husbands, but they got divorced... He has the title but she was given the wheeler in the divorce settlement. You think if I call him and ask him to provide me a clean title after his x-wife sold it, he'll pony one up??? Not likely... Repair bill at the shop exceeded it's worth since they are charging $85/hr now. I have no idea how the chainsaw fits into it but that's what was traded for it.



I bet there could be a pretty good chance you will get the title if you are up front with the guy. Worth a shot. Hope you get it up and running. It would seem like it would be very handy at your place.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 1, 2014)

Ron and I helped a buddy get some owb wood this mornin.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 1, 2014)

dont know why it posted twice.
He thought that would last him 3 weeks.
just after i took the dumpin pic the cyclinder gave way ,box came crashin down.Put the cyclinder up thru the floor not good!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 1, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Ron and I helped a buddy get some owb wood this mornin. Looks more fun than what I did!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Feb 1, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Ron and I helped a buddy get some owb wood this mornin. View attachment 331542
> View attachment 331543
> View attachment 331544


 I wish you were my buddy, I like that dump wagon.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone have one of these to bring to the gtg?



I really want to play with one!!!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 1, 2014)

Ya Mike bring that jonny over well play,LOL.
Dont we wish.


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 1, 2014)

Got a Vermeer I hope to bring.














Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 1, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Got a Vermeer I hope to bring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I drive??


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Can I drive??




I better not drive...


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 1, 2014)

It's small but it's a beast. Lots of power. Great in mud and lawns.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## labdad (Feb 1, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Got a Vermeer I hope to bring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that beats the sh*t out of my log peavy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 1, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Got a Vermeer I hope to bring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we hope you bring it, too!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 1, 2014)

Seems like we may have to make 2 trips from DSM... Might as well throw the toolcat in too!

What is on the "to bring" list now?


----------



## nstueve (Feb 1, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok 2day gtg, one for racing cutting and eating and the other playing with toys in the timber!!


----------



## cobey (Feb 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok 2day gtg, one for racing cutting and eating and the other playing with toys in the timber!!


 what day will the racing and cutting be? do you got saw classes figured out yet?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 2, 2014)

cobey said:


> what day will the racing and cutting be? do you got saw classes figured out yet?


I was just joking cobey, no classes yet, we are still getting logs out!!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 2, 2014)

Might need to go get the 30-60cup church perk pots to keep up with coffee demand this year...


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Seems like we may have to make 2 trips from DSM... Might as well throw the toolcat in too!
> 
> What is on the "to bring" list now?



Bring list Nathan

Nathan drive camper
Camper and trailer
Vermeer 800tx with branch manager log grapple
Maybe Bobcat 2200D four wheeler if we have room or Toolcat.
Super Split
generator 6500is
A few saws plus Nathans stuff

Doug drive truck with big dump trailer
Bobcat A300 with TM pro splitter 24"
Few nasty big rounds


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 2, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Bring list Nathan
> 
> Nathan drive camper
> Camper and trailer
> ...




Umm... Forgot the most important thing.. Brownies and cookies!!! You can just ship them to me and I'll bring em....


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 2, 2014)

I did forget the food. Ok the food list.

Peanut butter cookies
Brownies
Oatmeal raisin cookies
Baked beans with some bacon.
Cheese dip with chips.


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 2, 2014)

Today's logs I winched out of a back yard ditch.











Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 2, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Today's logs I winched out of a back yard ditch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like fun! Some good wood , too.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 2, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Today's logs I winched out of a back yard ditch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf!?!? Why didn't I get to come have fun? LOL...


----------



## cobey (Feb 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I was just joking cobey, no classes yet, we are still getting logs out!!


 cool im all kinda
excited about more races, even though Im not gonna be much of a contender


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 3, 2014)

cobey said:


> cool im all kinda
> excited about more races, even though Im not gonna be much of a contender




You and me both buddy!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 3, 2014)

cobey said:


> cool im all kinda
> excited about more races, even though Im not gonna be much of a contender




You and me both buddy!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 3, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> You and me both buddy!!



You're welcome to operate any of my saws in the races.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> You're welcome to operate any of my saws in the races.


You sub-textually admitting you're not a good race saw operator?


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 3, 2014)

nstueve said:


> You sub-textually admitting you're not a good race saw operator?



I'll openly admit that I'm better at building them then racing them.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll openly admit that I'm better at building them then racing them.



Want to hear something sad... I haven't even had time to open that package that you say brings me to the "dark side."


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> You're welcome to operate any of my saws in the races.




More then likely will take you up on that but there's still time to scrap something together.


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 3, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Want to hear something sad... I haven't even had time to open that package that you say brings me to the "dark side."



Then what was the point of me rushing those out before my snowmobile trip then?



mx_racer428 said:


> More then likely will take you up on that but there's still time to scrap something together.



Maybe you can race the new 395. It was around 2.5 seconds faster in this cut than my old 394.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Then what was the point of me rushing those out before my snowmobile trip then?


You rushed me the mandrels I was talking about the grinder... Trust me I've used the mandrels.

Time to learn how to port chainsaws now! 

PS: you got a BBK under the hood of that 395?


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 3, 2014)

nstueve said:


> You rushed me the mandrels I was talking about the grinder... Trust me I've used the mandrels.
> 
> Time to learn how to port chainsaws now!
> 
> PS: you got a BBK under the hood of that 395?



Bust out that foredom already. 

Nope, that's an OEM cylinder.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Bust out that foredom already.
> 
> Nope, that's an OEM cylinder.


I'd rather be working on saws. Currently working on methanol flare tests. Need to design a new review sheet. Here is the EPA method below. First one to solve for HT wins! *GO!*

http://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/40/63.11#b


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 3, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I'd rather be working on saws. Currently working on methanol flare tests. Need to design a new review sheet. Here is the EPA method below. First one to solve for HT wins! *GO!*
> 
> http://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/40/63.11#b




I don't see whats so complicated about that.





K is a constant, Ci and Hi are measured quantities from you samples. 

Try this, the derivative of phi sub q, q dot has an error or two in it... can you find it?


----------



## heimannm (Feb 3, 2014)

Exactly what I was thinking...

Mark


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 3, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 3, 2014)

When did they start putting letters with it............


----------



## nstueve (Feb 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> I don't see whats so complicated about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well duh! The problem is figuring out which number of 1000 #'s are the correct sample quantities...


----------



## nstueve (Feb 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> I don't see whats so complicated about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well duh! The problem is figuring out which number of 1000 #'s are the correct sample quantities...


----------



## cobey (Feb 3, 2014)

hu huh numbers......


----------



## cobey (Feb 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> You're welcome to operate any of my saws in the races.


SWEET!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 5, 2014)

Is every one surviving the storm.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 5, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is every one surviving the storm.



looks like we got or 3-5,they post poned work 2hrs.
goin out in it now to start the mighty Dodge!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 5, 2014)

The bike ride into work today was miserable! Love the snow though!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 5, 2014)

There is a tow ban from Demoines to iowacity on I80


----------



## Philbert (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 5, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> The bike ride into work today was miserable! Love the snow though!!


Are you yanking our chain? Did you really ride the bicycle in today, bud?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 5, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Are you yanking our chain? Did you really ride the bicycle in today, bud?



Of course, haven't driven to work for months! The ride home for lunch was much better, few soft spots but I'll take that over 4-5" everywhere. I was a hurting unit by the time I got to work! It's a short ride but dang. Made me work for it.


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 6, 2014)

What kind of bike do you ride to work. I don't even like riding my bike in the rain. Afraid of ruining my bike.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 6, 2014)

He ment his tricycle. Lol


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry bud couldn't resist


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 6, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> He ment his tricycle. Lol



Tricycle would be awesome! Could haul my chit home that way!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 6, 2014)

Surviving yes, but getting damn tired of it around here.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is every one surviving the storm.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 6, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Surviving yes, but getting damn tired of it around here.


The woos pile is getting smaller fast that's for sure!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 6, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> The woos pile is getting smaller fast that's for sure!


 know that's right!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been trying to talk myself into going out and scoop a path out to the highway, but I think I will just go take a nap. It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow anyway.


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 6, 2014)

Funny Im in South Dakota and I have drifts. Drifts of leaves. I might have to mow just to pick up the leaves.


----------



## labdad (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know if its an age thing but I am d*mn tired of winter and I getting tired of carrying wood in the house.


----------



## struggle (Feb 6, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


>



Platform pedals and you call yourself a rider


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 6, 2014)

Good for a quick dismount! Ask Shaun how his step ins worked out...


----------



## struggle (Feb 6, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Good for a quick dismount! Ask Shaun how his step ins worked out...


I always felt more comfortable with spd-sl in place. Faster descents the falls can be spectacular though

I have some type of Rockhopper as well, 29r don't recall if it has some other designation. disk all the way around which me likes way more than traditional brakes.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 6, 2014)

struggle said:


> I always felt more comfortable with spd-sl in place. Faster descents the falls can be spectacular though
> 
> I have some type of Rockhopper as well, 29r don't recall if it has some other designation. disk all the way around which me likes way more than traditional brakes.




What forks do you have? Rockshox?


----------



## struggle (Feb 6, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> What forks do you have? Rockshox?


Rock Shox Recon with lockout. Bike shows Pro29 Rockhopper SL


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been looking for the air rockshoxs, with rebound adjustment.


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 6, 2014)

Could someone provide me with a link to the chainsaw gtg page. It looks like I ended up on the bicycle forum.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 6, 2014)

I actually would like to talk about tractors... 

Don't hate on the off topic convos!


----------



## struggle (Feb 6, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> I've been looking for the air rockshoxs, with rebound adjustment.


My previous bike had a mantiou that was adjustable but didn't have the lock out. Riding to trails with the lock out is really nice. Very happy with it. You still have to reach down to lock it as you know some have a cable to them but it seems overkill to me.

TallGuy haters going to hate I guess. Oh you want to talk chainsaw I looked at the Homie 360 tonight and someone put in a thread insert on spark plug which pushes the plug out to far and seems to possibly be damaging the bolt on coil. Now what to do? I put the one I had and still couldn't get fire on bottle feed to the saw. Maybe my coil is bad as well?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 6, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I actually would like to talk about tractors...
> 
> Don't hate on the off topic convos!



What ya need to know bout a tractor?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 7, 2014)

struggle said:


> My previous bike had a mantiou that was adjustable but didn't have the lock out. Riding to trails with the lock out is really nice. Very happy with it. You still have to reach down to lock it as you know some have a cable to them but it seems overkill to me.
> 
> TallGuy haters going to hate I guess. Oh you want to talk chainsaw I looked at the Homie 360 tonight and someone put in a thread insert on spark plug which pushes the plug out to far and seems to possibly be damaging the bolt on coil. Now what to do? I put the one I had and still couldn't get fire on bottle feed to the saw. Maybe my coil is bad as well?




Lock outs are as good as gold. Constantly locking and unlocking. Shaun and I had a pretty fun afternoon ride, I think we both had some time spent on the ground though.... Saws eh??? I have roughly 2.5 of them made in Sweden...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 7, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> What ya need to know bout a tractor?



If it ain't red.... It more then likely may start on fire


----------



## nstueve (Feb 7, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> If it ain't red.... It like then likely may start on fire


I was thinking yellow...


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 7, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I was thinking yellow...


Minneapolis Moline??


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 7, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I actually would like to talk about tractors...
> 
> Don't hate on the off topic convos!


 
Big ones?















or little ones?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 7, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Minneapolis Moline??



One of my favorite!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 7, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Minneapolis Moline??


No Case IH construction line... Been looking at the construction line so I can get a back hoe and a loader in one unit. The question I have is how are the 3pt back hoes? I'm guessing a 3pt would be more versitile with different attachments but I wanted to do a bunch of backhoe work so I though buying a construction unit like the Case 580 CK would be a good option.

Case 580-CK
http://www.tractordata.com/industrial-tractors/000/1/0/102-ji-case-580-ck.html



whitedogone said:


> Big ones?
> 
> or little ones?


\

I'd love to have that JD you have there. Something small to midsized would be good. I have a bunch of dirt work I need to do for drainage on the driveway. Clearing snow, moving pallets of wood, draging logs... I had looked at some of the older smaller stuff like the Ford 8n/9n...

I've only really used bigger tractors at the inlaws farm (JD 7810 & 8220). The only other small piece of equipment I used was a 4ft ditchwitch 4x4 with scraper blade. It's hard to know exactly what I want since I don't know what all I will do with it or what to expect from small to medium-small tractors. Also the budget is small since the mortgage is eating our expendable income.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 7, 2014)

I like my little blue one.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 7, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> I like my little blue one.


Looks real nice... I wish I had $5k-$8k to throw at a nice tractor set up for myself but it's just not in the budget right now. We bought our "forever house" young so we could enjoy it longer than a 10-20 year retirement before going to the old folks home. That being said we had to strech the cash thin to afford what we hope to enjoy for the next 40 years... I'm sure I'll find some ok implements in time. 

Is that 4wd mark?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 7, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Looks real nice... I wish I had $5k-$8k to throw at a nice tractor set up for myself but it's just not in the budget right now. We bought our "forever house" young so we could enjoy it longer than a 10-20 year retirement before going to the old folks home. That being said we had to strech the cash thin to afford what we hope to enjoy for the next 40 years... I'm sure I'll find some ok implements in time.
> 
> Is that 4wd mark?



Yes it is 4wd and hydro.

It's a handy little Jewell, and I don't know how I got along without it as long as I did.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 7, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes it is 4wd and hydro.
> 
> It's a handy little Jewell, and I don't know how I got along without it as long as I did.


Yea, I know the feeling. I just got my first hydralic log splitter this last year and can't believe how I did without it for so long. I'll probably try to get by with the new 4wheeler and a cart for as long as possible... But I foresee a tractor in the next couple of years if not sooner.


----------



## R DeLawter (Feb 7, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> I like my little blue one.View attachment 332464


 
Really looks nice with the sun shining on it. Super nice platform you have on the rear.


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 7, 2014)

The JD 4120 is real handy.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 7, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> The JD 4120 is real handy.


wish I had $20K for one of those...


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 7, 2014)

nstueve said:


> wish I had $20K for one of those...






this baby will move some logs!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is pics of wood trailer loaded,someone requested!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 7, 2014)

R DeLawter said:


> Really looks nice with the sun shining on it. Super nice platform you have on the rear.



Hi Richard! That's just a old metal pallet tub and I pick it up with some homemade forks on the 3pt. Makes it nice I can back it in the shop and set it down close to the stove.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 8, 2014)

the fiskars do break,didn't over reach either. Just sunk it into knotty oak!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2014)

That's worth a new X27!

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope so ,well see how good the warranty is!


----------



## heimannm (Feb 9, 2014)

That is a sad thing to see...

Mark


----------



## olyman (Feb 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> this baby will move some logs!!


USED to be one like it, [much bigger],,at antique acres north of cedar falls iowa..when back to the original owners, in nw iowa,and no longer in use....talk about horse pressure!!!! except it was pulling a 12 bottom!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> the fiskars do break,didn't over reach either. Just sunk it into knotty oak!


have to do it on line unless you can find some one local they replaced (Fiskars)no ??? asked had to send pictues of mine broken took about 10 days.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 9, 2014)

olyman said:


> USED to be one like it, [much bigger],,at antique acres north of cedar falls iowa..when back to the original owners, in nw iowa,and no longer in use....talk about horse pressure!!!! except it was pulling a 12 bottom!!!


Oly, that IS the one from antique acres now in Osage Iowa where it runs every year pulling 14 bottom plow. I go to that show in August every year!!


----------



## struggle (Feb 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> the fiskars do break,didn't over reach either. Just sunk it into knotty oak!


Is this the one that we thumped a few times at the fall GTG? We may have weakened it a little bit as I recall a couple of us over shot the log and rattled our hand a few times


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 9, 2014)

Ya that's it ,wasn't my fault at all. Lol


----------



## nstueve (Feb 10, 2014)

bump... *75 Days AWAY!!*!


----------



## struggle (Feb 10, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Ya that's it ,wasn't my fault at all. Lol


 As I recall you told us the handle couldn't be broken. Got any saws we can run next time


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 10, 2014)

I think he said you Struggle couldn't break it. I did however try it out as well. That is a lot of mass on the other end of the handle when I swing it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 11, 2014)

Taking orders now.....

I am now taking orders for the fancy new shirt for what's sure to be a phenomenal GTG! Here's a pic of the design for the front of the shirt: 






I am waiting for final cost, but it will be between $12 & &15 per shirt. I'll post pricing once I have a for sure.
If you wish to obtain one of these special edition shirts, please pm me or email me your requirements- 
1) how many
2) what size(s)
3) pick up or shipped.

If you want a shirt shipped to you, please provide your address as well. (shipping will be a minimum of $3, buy I will quote you indeed I have the other info)

Once I've captured your info, I will respond to you with a confirmation.

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 11, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Taking orders now.....
> 
> I am now taking orders for the fancy new shirt for what's sure to be a phenomenal GTG! Here's a pic of the design for the front of the shirt:
> 
> ...



I knew I forgot something... 
If you wish to obtain one of these special edition shirts, please pm me or email me your requirements- 
1) how many
2) what size(s)
3) color preference
4) pick up or shipped.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 12, 2014)

What would the color choices be.


----------



## olyman (Feb 12, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Oly, that IS the one from antique acres now in Osage Iowa where it runs every year pulling 14 bottom plow. I go to that show in August every year!!


wwwwwwell blow me down!! Id seen it plowing,,when it was at antique acres...friend of mine,,is on the board there,,and said it when into hibernation, but his memory...............


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 12, 2014)

olyman said:


> wwwwwwell blow me down!! Id seen it plowing,,when it was at antique acres...friend of mine,,is on the board there,,and said it when into hibernation, but his memory...............


Come up and see it oly, show is second weekend in August! I will be there.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 12, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What would the color choices be.


x2... 

I'll be picking mine up at the GTG but don't mind throwing a PayPal out to prepay for mine if that helps???? I know making the shirts for all of us costs money out of pocket, and we really like that you do it for us Sarah!!!!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 12, 2014)

IS anyone interested in *skip *or *semi skip *chain for their longer bars?

I am probably going to make a chain order before the GTG and would like to know if there is interest in me bringing some rolls to make loops for ya'll.

Right now it looks like 0.25-0.28 cents a link to spin them up. Same price as bailey's with no shipping cost. It might be cheaper too depending on the size of the order.


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 12, 2014)

404 063?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Feb 12, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> 404 063?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk



Maybe but more likely 3/8 050 or 3/8 063. More and more guys are running nothing but 3/8 and it's easier to sell a 100' rolll of 3/8 quicker.

I actually wanted to get 50ft of all three but they only come in 25' and 100'... 25' only make 3-4 long chains so it's almost worthless buying that unless it's just for me.


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok I already have rolls of 404 063 full skip. Full chisel and semi if I need to bring it to gtg

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 12, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What would the color choices be.


the color choices are pretty much wide open. I have done black, white, red, orange, pink, blue, green, brown, and any other number of colors. So ask for what you want, and if I can't do it I will let you know. Otherwise consider it wide open!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## nstueve (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll take a XXL in color 51... or will that make the pig disappear???


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 13, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I'll take a XXL in color 51... or will that make the pig disappear???
> 
> Don't get much Gehyer than that.


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 13, 2014)

Color 51 will go good will the 3/4 throttle berry bar

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Feb 13, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Color 51 will go good will the 3/4 throttle berry bar
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


shush you... don't give away my wardrobe plans to match my saws... 

Besides the bar is Frosty Berry, not Heliconia...


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 13, 2014)

nstueve said:


> shush you... don't give away my wardrobe plans to match my saws...
> 
> Besides the bar is Frosty Berry, not Heliconia...



I think it's a good match.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 13, 2014)

Silence!!!
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=lS70SE_WhVnL15vQDUIn8A&bvm=bv.61190604,d.aWc


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 13, 2014)

The shirts are awesome, Sarah!  

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 13, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I'll take a XXL in color 51... or will that make the pig disappear???


The pig may vanish on that color... Have you considered the aesthetics that can be achieved using shades within the same color palate? Consider color 55 instead...?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 14, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The pig may vanish on that color... Have you considered the aesthetics that can be achieved using shades within the same color palate? Consider color 55 instead...?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


 

 Typical woman  Bet you don't see that posted here on AS often.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 14, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> Typical woman  Bet you don't see that posted here on AS often.


Sarah is far from typical... I've seen pics of her and Andy cuddling their chainsaws in bed (gasp)!!! Not to mention she'd beat my pants off at a saw race... 

Besides all that I'm pretty sure I've heard Shaun saying similar stuff...  (hehehe...)


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 14, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Sarah is far from typical... I've seen pics of her and Andy cuddling their chainsaws in bed (gasp)!!! Not to mention she'd beat my pants off at a saw race...
> 
> Besides all that I'm pretty sure I've heard Shaun saying similar stuff...


I do believe those of us who really love chainsaws are in fact far from typical!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I do believe those of us who really love chainsaws are in fact far from typical!!


I'm just an average ole' firewood hack...


With too many chainsaws is all...


----------



## Oliver1655 (Feb 14, 2014)

Too many saws???  Say it isn't so!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 14, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Too many saws???  Say it isn't so!


Actually, I finally sold the 460 I think...
So things are looking less cluttered...


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm just an average ole' firewood hack...
> 
> 
> With too many chainsaws is all...



Aint nothin rong wit that.


----------



## struggle (Feb 14, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Not to mention she'd beat my pants off at a saw race...
> 
> Besides all that I'm pretty sure I've heard Shaun saying similar stuff...  (hehehe...)



Notice no one is arguing that


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 15, 2014)

our haul this morning


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 15, 2014)

I just had to post this again. Frosty Berry bar.






Nathan nstueve


Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 15, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> our haul this morning



Looks like I missed out yet again. Couldn't pass up on the snow though..


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 15, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Looks like I missed out yet again. Couldn't pass up on the snow though..


You missed out on a little action, but there will be more.
Cut and pulled standing dead Oak and Elm for firewood and some will be used for the upcoming GTG. Dont know what is causing the Oak to die, maybe some Oak wilt? The oak is in various stages of season..........some is ready to burn and some is quite wet.
Used all 3 saws today and they worked great! I like the new Total Super bars that I put on the 371 and 359, too.
Thank You to Mike for coming over and braving the snowfall to help fell, trim and pull. We did reward him with a pickup load of nice Oak.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> You missed out on a little action, but there will be more.
> Cut and pulled standing dead Oak and Elm for firewood and some will be used for the upcoming GTG. Dont know what is causing the Oak to die, maybe some Oak wilt? The oak is in various stages of season..........some is ready to burn and some is quite wet.
> Used all 3 saws today and they worked great! I like the new Total Super bars that I put on the 371 and 359, too.
> Thank You to Mike for coming over and braving the snowfall to help fell, trim and pull. We did reward him with a pickup load of nice Oak.


I did enjoy the day in the sticks in the snow and with some good company! We had so much fun that it was a tire chains AND 4 wheel drive kind of day.... I enjoyed the absolute smoothness of the 2260 and watched in amazement how Ron can slide a tree sideways to the gate, saw the log in half, and then re hook the cable and not touch the posts! I was impressed!! Came home to supper on the table and now looking forward to a stay in date tonight!!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like I missed out on some fun too... My dad came over today and we spent the majority of the day tearing down the top end of his camry motor to put in new seals. I have to say its nice to have company in the shop! 

Maybe I can stop and help here next weekend or the next. Got another item I want to pick up off CL out north of CR...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 15, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Looks like I missed out on some fun too... My dad came over today and we spent the majority of the day tearing down the top end of his camry motor to put in new seals. I have to say its nice to have company in the shop!
> 
> Maybe I can stop and help here next weekend or the next. Got another item I want to pick up off CL out north of CR...


What cha get now? Spill the beans.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 15, 2014)

Nothing yet... Giggidy, giggidy, Awwll right...


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 16, 2014)

How does this sound for a date for the Charity Cut? Saturday, May 17th at our place in Waukee, IA. ?? We hope lots of you can come! There will be food & yummy baked goods!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> How does this sound for a date for the Charity Cut? Saturday, May 17th at our place in Waukee, IA. ?? We hope lots of you can come! There will be food & yummy baked goods!!!!!


I would suggest that you make a new thread so its easier to keep track of people. Just a suggestion and I will converts with the wife and see about may 17! Thank you for all that you do!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 16, 2014)

Good idea, Homelite! I started a thread for the charity cut called "CHARITY CUT - Waukee, Iowa".
THANKS!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Good idea, Homelite! I started a thread for the charity cut called "CHARITY CUT - Waukee, Iowa".
> THANKS!


Post up the link please?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's the link to the thread about the CHARITY CUT - Waukee, Iowa

Hope you all can come! We're looking for cutters, splitters, stackers and EATERS!!!!! 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/charity-cut-waukee-iowa.252536/


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 16, 2014)

There's a color chart that got put into the other site... Seems like a good way to pick colors for folks - I'll put the colors down according to what you ask for - and I'll send that same chart to the shirt guy. He'll match em as close as he can.

Seems like it works just as good for folks to put their requests in the thread directly - but you can also send me a PM if you want. Here's who's ordered so far:
Dodgegeeks
Sam Tip
Struggle
Mastermind
Cobey
Hoskvarna
Black Dog Chainsaw


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 16, 2014)

Mx_racer428: Med/#48, qty: 1 please


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 16, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Mx_racer428: Med/#48, qty: 1 please


Size L again?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 16, 2014)

Getting to enjoy the afternoon in my warm shop playing catch up! 4 chains to lengthen, 7 chains to sharpen, 3 saws to thaw out n clean.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 17, 2014)

Deere is gettin er done tonight.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 17, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Deere is gettin er done tonight.



Headlight on the snowthrower makes it look like more fun! (Wonder if we can get some colored LEDs in there?)

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 17, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Headlight on the snowthrower makes it look like more fun! (Wonder if we can get some colored LEDs in there?)
> 
> Philbert


3 26 watt and 2 55 watt floods forward make it simple at night!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 17, 2014)

Better views


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 18, 2014)

Come on slackers


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 20, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Here's who's ordered so far:
> Dodgegeeks
> Sam Tip
> Struggle
> ...



Well, don't have much action on this, so thought I'd post this pic I just got from the shirt provider that has the wording & is in color... Looks great!






Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Sarah! I'm not sure if Doug (Sam-Tip) ordered for me, but I want a XXL in whatever color Doug chose, please. They look GREAT!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 22, 2014)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Hi Sarah! I'm not sure if Doug (Sam-Tip) ordered for me, but I want a XXL in whatever color Doug chose, please. They look GREAT!


I gotchya on the list!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2014)

Official sawfest music video?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 22, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Official sawfest music video?



How loud can I say no?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> How loud can I say no?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Lol!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 22, 2014)

Much more better.... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## moody (Feb 22, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Much more better....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8




+1


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 22, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Much more better....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8





Here I thought that was a woman singer! Boy was I disappointed!


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 22, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Here I thought that was a woman singer! Boy was I disappointed!


Hey, I thought the same thing when I saw the pic.
Not at all what I expected.


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 22, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Official sawfest music video?




What the hell was that?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 23, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> What the hell was that?



I think that's the "band" Woodchuckr is in!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 23, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> What the hell was that?


They are a Christian rock band!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Feb 23, 2014)

REALLY?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 23, 2014)

Family force 5 look them up...


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 23, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Much more better....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8




NOT!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 23, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> NOT!!!!


At least they use Jonsered saws!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi All! Here's the link on Facebook to our Charity Cut on May 17th in Waukee, IA! Hope to see you!
https://www.facebook.com/CharityFirewoodCut


----------



## rheima (Feb 25, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Well, don't have much action on this, so thought I'd post this pic I just got from the shirt provider that has the wording & is in color... Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sarah--------I forgot how to PM so please put me down for a 3x in orange please! Pay for them at the GTG? Thanks!!!!!!!!!

Ray


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 26, 2014)

Bump.

Here's who's ordered so far:
Dodgegeeks
Sam Tips
Struggle
Mastermind
Cobey
Hoskvarna
Black Dog Chainsaw
MX_racer428
Tallguy
Rheima

View attachment 333955



Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Oliver1655 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sarah please add me to the list for the T-shirts. XL

Thanks!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 26, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Sarah please add me to the list for the T-shirts. XL
> 
> Thanks!


Color?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Oliver1655 (Feb 26, 2014)

The orange in the sample photo looks good.


----------



## cobey (Feb 26, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Much more better....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


 I saw them in concert when I was a young man


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning folks, this thread is getting about as much action as I am. I wish Mother Nature would get this crazy weather out of her system get temps back to normal for this time of year. I think she has a bad case of PMS. Later Jim


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning Jim! Yup snow and cold here in Iowa also. I got about a months worth of dry wood left then I'm off to scrounge!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 1, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, this thread is getting about as much action as I am. I wish Mother Nature would get this crazy weather out of her system get temps back to normal for this time of year. I think she has a bad case of PMS. Later Jim



Heard a radio ad yesterday that said she's going through menopause - guess that would explain cranking the thermostat way down on us.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning Jim! Yup snow and cold here in Iowa also. I got about a months worth of dry wood left then I'm off to scrounge!


A months worth should about do it. I'm sure it will be beautiful and warm in April!


----------



## cobey (Mar 2, 2014)

ready for nice weather


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2014)

cobey said:


> ready for nice weather



amen to that!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 3, 2014)

I was off playing this last weekend. I couldn't have asked for a better time. No power, no reception, no people. Was a little could but I'll take it. As for spring...... I think I'm ready for winter to be over. My wood supply isn't doing all that well.


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 3, 2014)

Im ready for april 27th anyday now.......

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Im ready for april 27th anyday now.......
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


The day after??


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh I mean the 25th lol, itching to shoot the chit. Maybe run a saw too.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone like Jonsereds? I'm working on one that most of you have not seen before and hope to have it done in time to bring if I can make it.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 3, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Anyone like Jonsereds? I'm working on one that most of you have not seen before and hope to have it done in time to bring if I can make it.




Might that be a XA?????


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 3, 2014)

Bill G said:


> Might that be a XA?????



That would be nice if it was, but sadly its not...


----------



## Bill G (Mar 3, 2014)

They are interesting saws. I need to get mine running


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 3, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Anyone like Jonsereds? I'm working on one that most of you have not seen before and hope to have it done in time to bring if I can make it.


Xd or xg?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Anyone like Jonsereds? I'm working on one that most of you have not seen before and hope to have it done in time to bring if I can make it.


Me too!!! No one has ever seen this one run either.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2014)

That ain't no jonsered?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> That ain't no jonsered?


The fluorescent light makes it orange. It is Jonsered.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2014)

Oops


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Me too!!! No one has ever seen this one run either.



That's because it hasn't run yet.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> That's because it hasn't run yet.


Oh......I think it'll run.......


----------



## cobey (Mar 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Oh......I think it'll run.......


 hotrod 45 cc?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

cobey said:


> hotrod 45 cc?


We'll...... The tag is 45cc....


----------



## cobey (Mar 3, 2014)

oh I see!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

cobey said:


> oh I see!!!!


Well tag, tank, top cover and chassis is 45cc...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Well tag, tank, top cover and chassis is 45cc...



Arrowhead got 70cc out of a 46cc Poulan. Just sayin...


----------



## cobey (Mar 3, 2014)

that should be light and have alot of poop!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Arrowhead got 70cc out of a 46cc Poulan. Just sayin...


This one is 72


----------



## cobey (Mar 3, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Arrowhead got 70cc out of a 46cc Poulan. Just sayin...


 I remember that build, never did hear how it ran


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

cobey said:


> I remember that build, never did hear how it ran


Yeah... About that?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> This one is 72



Come on..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Yeah... About that?



It run great! Ed was just worried about carb troubles since he had both screws out about 2 turns. I have since realized that those HDA 164 carbs actually need to be 2 turns out so I think he's right there.

I'm trying to get over to his place and get my hands on it myself.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Come on..


Its a 272 top end. 52mm x 34mm


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Its a 272 top end. 52mm x 34mm



Is it on schedule to be done in time for the GTG?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Is it on schedule to be done in time for the GTG?


So far yes sir. Might not have time for choke or muffler but it should run.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> So far yes sir. Might not have time for choke or muffler but it should run.



Got any estimates figured out for how long?

Seriously get it done, I want to see that thing.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Got any estimates figured out for how long?
> 
> Seriously get it done, I want to see that thing.


Just got the jug fit in case today. Hoping to grind crank on friday.
I'm thinking with a 16" b&c with .325 chisel and a 9 pin, it'll be a fantastic limb saw..........


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 7, 2014)

Our friend with the firewood processor has sold it.That is the bad news. The good news is----he has a new one ordered from Blockbuster in Mt Pleasant, Ia.
They told him it should be ready to go around the middle of April. He has informed them of our desire to use it at the GTG and they told him they would do their best to have it to him by that time. He informed Mark and me that he would keep some pressure on them, but can only do so much. Our GTG may be its maiden voyage. I sincerely hope we do have it to use.
Its not that far away and we still have A LOT of snow. A lot of gettin ready, too!


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 7, 2014)

The temps this next week should bring on the mud


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Our friend with the firewood processor has sold it.That is the bad news. The good news is----he has a new one ordered from Blockbuster in Mt Pleasant, Ia.
> They told him it should be ready to go around the middle of April. He has informed them of our desire to use it at the GTG and they told him they would do their best to have it to him by that time. He informed Mark and me that he would keep some pressure on them, but can only do so much. Our GTG may be its maiden voyage. I sincerely hope we do have it to use.
> Its not that far away and we still have A LOT of snow. A lot of gettin ready, too!


I'm not as worried about the processor as i am race cants!


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 7, 2014)

I got some chains just begging for 10x10 softwood.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 7, 2014)

Sarah,
Could you please add a couple of shirts to the list?
#58 Forest Green in 3xl
#18 Blue Dusk in xl 
Thank You!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 8, 2014)

Giving the shirts another bump... You do not need to pay in advance, but ordering in advance will ensure you get the shirt you want! I need to give the shirt guy enough time to get the shirts themselves on order, as well as complete the printing & ship to me before the GTG - which means we've only got a couple more weeks. Only 24 shirts have been ordered so far, here's the list of folks I've got an order for - If you're not on the list, I've missed your order!
Dodgegeeks - 4
Sam Tips - 3
Struggle - 1
Mastermoobs - 3
Cobey - 2
Hoskvarna - 5
Black Dog Chainsaw -1
MX_Racer428 - 1
Tallguy - 1
Rheima - 1
Ronaldo - 2


Here's the shirt color chart we've been working from - it's an 'I'll get you as close to this color as I can' chart, but at least gives you a frame of reference when making a selection:


----------



## Bill G (Mar 9, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Our friend with the firewood processor has sold it.That is the bad news. The good news is----he has a new one ordered from Blockbuster in Mt Pleasant, Ia.
> They told him it should be ready to go around the middle of April. He has informed them of our desire to use it at the GTG and they told him they would do their best to have it to him by that time. He informed Mark and me that he would keep some pressure on them, but can only do so much. Our GTG may be its maiden voyage. I sincerely hope we do have it to use.
> Its not that far away and we still have A LOT of snow. A lot of gettin ready, too!



Have your friend have the guys at Blockbuster grab a load of "off" logs from Batey's. They can be milled into some great cants. Blockbuster and Batey's are just across the road from each other on Kentucky Ave


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 9, 2014)

Bill G said:


> Have your friend have the guys at Blockbuster grab a load of "off" logs from Batey's. They can be milled into some great cants. Blockbuster and Batey's are just across the road from each other on Kentucky Ave


 
Morning Bill, your either up way early or way late, hope to see you at the GTG with some of your cool old iron. It's time for this old man to go back to bed.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 9, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Bill, your either up way early or way late, hope to see you at the GTG with some of your cool old iron. It's time for this old man to go back to bed.




I hope to get there but weather is the almighty factor. Could be done planting, in the middle, or still wearing hip waders


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 9, 2014)

FYI ,last year it had been in the 70's and we had green grass and no snow!


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 9, 2014)

if it wasn't an 8 hour drive I would be there


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 9, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> if it wasn't an 8 hour drive I would be there


So drive halfway the day before chukka is coming!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 9, 2014)

got skidder today


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 9, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> got skidder today


Well did you skid anything?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 9, 2014)

No , needs cable, few other things


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 9, 2014)

that's a cute little fella


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 9, 2014)

Ya , I used to run it yrs ago , needs some tlc but I think it will work fine.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarah, I'm hurt!  I didn't see my name on the list for t-shirts.

Oliver1655 said: ↑
“Sarah please add me to the list for the T-shirts. XL

Sarah replied, "Thanks!
Color?"

Sent from north of hwy 8

Oliver responded, "The orange in the sample photo looks good."

Seriously, please add me to the list. Sounds like is will be a great time. Thanks for all the work you are doing with the t-shirts.


----------



## jra1100 (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow this is really getting good. Sarah, put me down for a 2XL in Forest Green 58. Thanks JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well hi Jr. What'll 6 dozen of them sweet rolls cost us?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 12, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Sarah, I'm hurt!  I didn't see my name on the list for t-shirts.
> 
> Oliver1655 said: ↑
> “Sarah please add me to the list for the T-shirts. XL
> ...


D'oh!  Well, glad I posted the list - that's why I do it! Sorry! you're on there now!


----------



## nstueve (Mar 12, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


>



Should work about perfect for you guys. Pull tree from woods, remove limbs, push brush back into woods with blade, haul trunk to landing.  That Deere kinda corrupts the rest of the Massey herd doesn't it?!?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm sure they can get along


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Mar 12, 2014)

Do we need to assemble a crew for pullin GTG wood?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 12, 2014)

I think we have nuff pulled. Can't do anything till dry or frozen, prefer dry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 12, 2014)

Maybe I should bring my metal detector this year to scan those logs? Just sayin...


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 12, 2014)

None from sawmill this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Mar 12, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Maybe I should bring my metal detector this year to scan those logs? Just sayin...


Hoskey's pulled from the woods on their farm this year so I think we are pretty safe. Have we ever caught metal at a Hoskey GTG? Shaun had the unfortunate ability to find the piece of metal that was in some cotton wood pulled from someones back yard two falls ago. But it might be a good precaution; can your metal detector read through 18in of wood?

nuts...beat me to it... Someone's pretty swift on the iphone...

Either way I'm sure there will be a multitude of grinders there to help knock back some chain. Speaking of which I never really got an answer from too many people on whether there would be interest in me bringing skip or 1/2 skip chain and in what gauge... ???


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 12, 2014)

nstueve said:


> ; can your metal detector read through 18in of wood???



I don't know about that for sure if it will or not.

I might be up for a chain or two in 3/8's .050 skip...


----------



## nstueve (Mar 12, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> I don't know about that for sure if it will or not.
> I might be up for a chain or two in 3/8's .050 skip...



Pretty sure I have the following votes

050 skip - 1
058 semi - 1

I would use more 050 or 063 myself but we'll see. I have 6-7 rolls (all guages and pitches except 404) I can bring with for anyone that needs loops of chain.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 12, 2014)

I ended up with a couple long bars in .050 that I don't keep chains for, I'll have to figure out what DL counts are needed for them.

No one around here keeps skip chains..


----------



## jra1100 (Mar 12, 2014)

Either way I'm sure there will be a multitude of grinders there to help knock back some chain. Speaking of which I never really got an answer from too many people on whether there would be interest in me bringing skip or 1/2 skip chain and in what gauge... ???[/quote]

Heck for a while my plan was to just get bigger saws to handle regular chain. Since I had the back problem I have rethunk that idea. I'm better now, but the doc who fixed me asked, "if your working on something and your back starts to hurt, what do you do"? I told him I finish up the project. He said, "when your body tells you something, it might be smart to listen". I follow his advice now. JR


----------



## nstueve (Mar 12, 2014)

jra1100 said:


> Heck for a while my plan was to just get bigger saws to handle regular chain. Since I had the back problem I have rethunk that idea. I'm better now, but the doc who fixed me asked, "if your working on something and your back starts to hurt, what do you do"? I told him I finish up the project. He said, "when your body tells you something, it might be smart to listen". I follow his advice now. JR



I've had a herniated disk in my lower back for the last 3 months since me and the wife moved and didn't get much help from friends and family... I know how the back stuff can suck, and am still of your old philosophy... Mortgage needs to be paid and $$$ doesn't come in when you're on your back.


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 12, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I've had a herniated disk in my lower back for the last 3 months since me and the wife moved and didn't get much help from friends and family... I know how the back stuff can suck, and am still of your old philosophy... Mortgage needs to be paid and $$$ doesn't come in when you're on your back.



I think it matters what your occupation is.


----------



## moody (Mar 13, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I've had a herniated disk in my lower back for the last 3 months since me and the wife moved and didn't get much help from friends and family... I know how the back stuff can suck, and am still of your old philosophy... Mortgage needs to be paid and $$$ doesn't come in when you're on your back.



My help was minimal but I was there in spirit! The best treatment I've found for that is Epson salt and Tylenol once a day. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Mar 13, 2014)

moody said:


> My help was minimal but I was there in spirit! The best treatment I've found for that is Epson salt and Tylenol once a day.


nothing much helps on bad days. When you have to travel around the state in a tiny Honda with no back support it doesn't help. That and stitting up strait with proper posture like you're supposed to do doesn't happen since that sticks your head way up into the head liner where you can't see the road at all. 



srcarr52 said:


> I think* that depends on* what your occupation is.


ha ha ha...fixed that for you.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 13, 2014)

I was pulling in to unload the truck this evening and a big motor home pulling a enclosed trailer went by. I thought it was Doug at first, but I realized that his trailer was a different color and longer.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 13, 2014)

Up to 39 pages now, and about 6 weeks away, so I have to start taking this seriously and make arrangements.

3507 V Ave, Chelsea, IA 52215

Friday April 25th afternoon, till around Sunday April 27 mid-day?

Pre-event tour at Mark's House of McCulloch is ___________?

Bring food to share and money for pizza.

Room to park/camp on the premises, or do we need to go to a local campground?

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like you got it right plenty of room to camp if you wish!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 13, 2014)

heimannm said:


> Dike is about 60 miles away for anyone that wants to see a bunch of old McCulloch saws coming or going.



Mark,

Open around Friday noon for viewing?

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 13, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Mark,
> 
> Open around Friday noon for viewing?
> 
> ...




I'm going to try my best to see that yellow shrine this time.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 13, 2014)

Is it too early for me to start loading saws up??


----------



## struggle (Mar 13, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm going to try my best to see that yellow shrine this time.



Mark it will be worth your while

I think I have been there at least three times


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 13, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Is it too early for me to start loading saws up??


Nope!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 13, 2014)

struggle said:


> Mark it will be worth your while
> 
> I think I have been there at least three times



Marks a great guy and is worth the visit in itself. He has been here a couple times, so I would like to repay that visit.

We will see how the time goes, it is a bit out of the way..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Nope!!



Which ones of the old junks should I load? I'm thinking the ones that will start??


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know, I don't think I would want to have my saws packed away for 6 weeks. I'd go through withdrawal.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 14, 2014)

As time gets closer we will need a balllpark count on # comin so we can get enuff pizza ordered.
Bring camp chairs to set on!
plenty of room to camp,only 3-4 spots with electric.
Do have genset though.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 14, 2014)

1 - Like meat pizzas, not a big fan of veggy ones.
Plan to show up Fri.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pizzas will most likely be tofu and cheese!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 14, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> I don't know, I don't think I would want to have my saws packed away for 6 weeks. I'd go through withdrawal.



I'm not sure I could pack them all up, there will be some left, so no problems there.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bring the ones with gears in them mark!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Bring the ones with gears in them mark!


Only gears? How about some with chain drives?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2014)

Heck yeah! And the ones cast in sand!


----------



## nstueve (Mar 14, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Marks a great guy and is worth the visit in itself. He has been here a couple times, so I would like to repay that visit.
> We will see how the time goes, it is a bit out of the way..


I don't know what the convoy from Des Moines will look like, but if I drive my Rav4 we can squeeze 4-5 people in on friday afternoon to travel up to Mark's. Save some gas and trouble running several vehicles. We might even be able to throw a body in the cargo area if need be... I will admit I still have not been to see the McCulloch Museum of the Mid-West (or is it of the USA???). 



Modifiedmark said:


> Which ones of the old junks should I load? I'm thinking the ones that will start??


The problem is that the ones that start at home don't always start at the GTG and the ones you leave behind will most likely start as soon as you get home...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 14, 2014)

We should look around for some big daddy wood for the long bar guys... Just thinking out loud. I did a little looking when I was out there last weekend but didn't see much. Lots more ground to check out though.. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2014)

We can always get big wood from the sawmill.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 14, 2014)

Just so you know.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/o-t-just-so-yall-know.254158/

Is it April yet?


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 14, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> We should look around for some big daddy wood for the long bar guys... Just thinking out loud. I did a little looking when I was out there last weekend but didn't see much. Lots more ground to check out though..
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


We have one big Oak and a fairly good size Elm to cut. Will try to get them measured this weekend.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 16, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> We have one big Oak and a fairly good size Elm to cut. Will try to get them measured this weekend.


I got some of the bigger logs measured yesterday.
Got an Oak that is around 40inch diameter and several other Oaks and an Elm in the 24 to 27 inch bracket.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 16, 2014)

I was planning to bring a 60 inch X 60 inch maple for me to cut and splitt. Almost 4000lbs

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Mar 16, 2014)

I am taking the week of 21 April off as vacation time to I hope/plan/expect to be home the whole time getting things spiffed up. The long winter and my frequent absences has the garage and shop in some disarray.

I sent what was left of the 101AA out to California in the hopes Terry Ives can make it useable again. If that works out I will really be able to make some noise on the 26th.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2014)

heimannm said:


> The long winter and my frequent absences has the garage and shop in some disarray.



I am not sure, but I hope that some day my shop and garage may clean up to your level of 'disarray' . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 16, 2014)

Talked to the worship leader at our church and have secured a sound system for the races!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 17, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I was planning to bring a 60 inch X 60 inch maple for me to cut and splitt. Almost 4000lbs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


One of my favorite pics from a GTG is from last years' hedgefest, running that 3120.... I'd love to have another one cutting a huge chunk of wood! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## nstueve (Mar 17, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> One of my favorite pics from a GTG is from last years' hedgefest, running that 3120.... I'd love to have another one cutting a huge chunk of wood!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Doug's got a helper handle for that GIANT bar of his now... So hopefully no rock chucking this year...


----------



## moody (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning folks. I'm not sure what all I'm going to bring yet. But there should be a 550xp, ms 361 , 372 , 385 or 390 (depends on what I feel like grabbing)395xp an 044, maybe a couple of others. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 17, 2014)

If I only bring squeak squeak2 and 2260 I be happy!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 17, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> One of my favorite pics from a GTG is from last years' hedgefest, running that 3120.... I'd love to have another one cutting a huge chunk of wood!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8




Maybe I should bring both big pieces and not just one. Plus I sent the 3120 to Mastermind last fall and it runs even better now. Fingers! I would like to get a video the 3120 cutting these monsters. Almost rolled the truck loading these. Little snow and fresh pain made the deck slippery. The piece slid across the bed of the truck. Video is on Facebook.














Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey doug would you like me to charter a flight to Des Moines and drive something back for you?? I have class A cdl.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 17, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey doug would you like me to charter a flight to Des Moines and drive something back for you?? I have class A cdl.



If my other driver drops out I will. Class A CDL is required for truck and trailer. It will be about 38000 lbs total.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 18, 2014)

Sarah this picture.






Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 18, 2014)

After Sarah got done picture.





Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Mar 18, 2014)

Love that pic!!!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd need training wheels to run a bar that long!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 18, 2014)

There was a show on TV the other night cutting large red woods. 13 ft bar on a 3120xp cutting 2500 year old tree stump.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2014)

I have some 'out-of-date' chaps I can bring for a safety demo. We can see if I retired them too early, how they work with an electric saw, etc.

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 18, 2014)

U


sam-tip said:


> Sarah this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love that pic! That's the one! 
I have that one on my background screen at work... I get lots of "who's that?" comments, followed by looks of surprise when they hear the answer! 
I sent it to a high level executive at my work who happens to be a saw nut also, and when I visited our corporate offices, I saw that it was on his background screen, too! He says he loves to tell people about "that gal in Minnesota" (said in a really strong NE accent) 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone interested in long bars? I can get my hands on some 5 and 6' bars cheap. The shipping kills the deal. I think around $50 give or take.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 18, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> Anyone interested in long bars? I can get my hands on some 5 and 6' bars cheap. The shipping kills the deal. I think around $50 give or take.


Large husky mount??
Can you bring em' to the GTG?


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm planned on coming at this time. I'll have to check the LM husky's. I can get large stihl mounts for sure.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 19, 2014)

And I have adapters


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 19, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> I'm planned on coming at this time. I'll have to check the LM husky's. I can get large stihl mounts for sure.




Hard nose, sprocket nose or roller nose? Gauge?

I would want a 4-5' with a hard or roller nose in .063 with a groove deep enough to run 1/2" pitch chain.


----------



## R DeLawter (Mar 19, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> Anyone interested in long bars? I can get my hands on some 5 and 6' bars cheap. The shipping kills the deal. I think around $50 give or take.



You will be surprised how much interest there is in those bars.


----------



## TALLGUY (Mar 19, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Hard nose, sprocket nose or roller nose? Gauge?
> 
> I would want a 4-5' with a hard or roller nose in .063 with a groove deep enough to run 1/2" pitch chain.


 
I agree, who wouldn't? I would have to say you have a very marketable item if you have 4-5' bars for sale.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 19, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> I'm planned on coming at this time. I'll have to check the LM husky's. I can get large stihl mounts for sure.


Sent you a PM earlier this morning on the bars. I have several stihl large mounts that I would love to run a 41"+ bar. Hit me back and I can PayPal you some $$$ to help defer the shipping.


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 19, 2014)

Roller nose marked 404. But it looked like 3/8 would run as well.


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 19, 2014)

I think .58 and .63 depending on length.


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 19, 2014)

Some drilled for helper handles......Some not.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 19, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> Roller nose marked 404. But it looked like 3/8 would run as well.





whitedogone said:


> I think .58 and .63 depending on length.





whitedogone said:


> Some drilled for helper handles......Some not.



I'm game for it all... I have bulk chain in all gauges and can spin whatever DL counts we would need.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 19, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> Some drilled for helper handles......Some not.



Most the time hard nose are the ones drilled for helper handles.

Let me know for sure what you got.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 19, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I'm game for it all... I have bulk chain in all gauges and can spin whatever DL counts we would need.



How much 1/2" you got??


----------



## nstueve (Mar 19, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> How much 1/2" you got??


None... I have 3/8 and doug has some 404 if I need some or I can buy a roll. 

However, Shaun does have that nifty bar grove grinder and he could probably make some of your bars deeper to fit the 1/2 chain if you need to... Are you looking for 1/2in? there might be some at an old farm I know of that has chainsaw stuff sitting around in it. I never look at the big old chain just b/c I have nothing to run it.


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 19, 2014)

nstueve said:


> None... I have 3/8 and doug has some 404 if I need some or I can buy a roll.
> 
> However, Shaun does have that nifty bar grove grinder and he could probably make some of your bars deeper to fit the 1/2 chain if you need to... Are you looking for 1/2in? there might be some at an old farm I know of that has chainsaw stuff sitting around in it. I never look at the big old chain just b/c I have nothing to run it.



Yup, I can make um as deep as you want.


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 19, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Yup, I can make um as deep as you want.


How's that work at the roller nose?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 19, 2014)

Alright, folks... we're coming up on the deadline! I need your shirt order by the end of next week - March 28 - in order to get what you want brought to the GTG. I wouldn't count on a follow up order, you never know if it'll happen! 

Also, I just got word that long sleeve is available for an additional $2.50 per shirt, so if you're interested, let me know.

You do not need to pay in advance, just order in advance to get the shirt you want! I've got 30 shirts on my list, here's the list of folks I've got an order for - if you're not on this list, I've missed your order!

Dodgegeeks - 5
Sam Tips - 3
Struggle - 1
Mastermoobs - 3
Cobey - 2
Hoskvarna - 5
Black Dog Chainsaw -1
MX_Racer428 - 1
Tallguy - 1
Rheima - 1
Ronaldo - 2
Adam - 2
Moody - 1
Oliver1655 - 1
JRA1100 - 1


Here's the shirt color chart we've been working from - it's an 'I'll get you as close to this color as I can' chart, but at least gives you a frame of reference when making a selection:


----------



## nstueve (Mar 19, 2014)

whitedogone said:


> How's that work at the roller nose?


Might not...


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mark Ron and I cut the cotton wood today for the cants.







. 

2186 2188 2152 and wild thang.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 23, 2014)

Going to put the old 440 through her paces as we speak


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 23, 2014)

I checked on long bars today. Limited supp|y....but I'll bring a few. Also can get shorter bars 18,20,24,28,32,etc in Stihl and Husky mounts. Mostly nos GB and carton bars (no cheap laminated stuff here). Price may vary somewhat depending on length, 18"-20's would be $27


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh boy the skidder is hella sweet!!!!!







big big thank you to squires logging!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes sir that skidder is sweet
makes gettin gtg logs or firewood much easier.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 23, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes sir that skidder is sweet
> makes gettin gtg logs or firewood much easier.


Much much easier !


----------



## nstueve (Mar 24, 2014)

I take it the cabling got replaced and she's ready to work.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 24, 2014)

Ya buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 28, 2014)

Alright, folks... Time's up. 

Below is the list of folks for whom I'm bringing a shirt to the IA GTG. If I.mixed you in the thread, let me know. I ask placing this order tomorrow 1st thing in the morning. (got another shirt to work on!)

Dodgegeeks - 5
Sam Tips - 3
Struggle - 1
Mastermoobs - 3
Cobey - 2
Hoskvarna - 5
Black Dog Chainsaw -1
MX_Racer428 - 1
Tallguy - 1
Rheima - 1
Ronaldo - 2
Adam - 2
Moody - 1
Oliver1655 - 1
JRA1100 - 1
Homelite410 - 1
8433jeff -3
Olyman - 1
DSS - 1
Derrick - 3
Wendell - 2
Woodchucker - 3


Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 29, 2014)

Howdy folks, it's either a late good evening or early good morning. I sorted through some boxs of 298 and 2101 parts last night, should be able to assemble 2 complete saws, with parts left over. I will need some small nit picking parts though. Two saws with thin ring pistons, chain brakes and dual port mufflers, anyone interested in a 298 crankcase and handle? Later Jim


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 29, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Howdy folks, it's either a late good evening or early good morning. I sorted through some boxs of 298 and 2101 parts last night, should be able to assemble 2 complete saws, with parts left over. I will need some small nit picking parts though. Two saws with thin ring pistons, chain brakes and dual port mufflers, anyone interested in a 298 crankcase and handle? Later Jim


You burning a little midnight oil, Jim, or just cant sleep? Looking forward to seeing you in a month or so, bud.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey, folks. Had an inquiry on another thread about bringing a shirt I'm working on for the Landrums to this GTG (saving on shipping & such) so thought I'd put a link to that thread on here to see if there's going to be anyone else interested in this shirt @ this MWSF GTG, so I can get things going in time to bring both shirts... Follow the instructions on that thread to get things rolling! opcorn:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/t-shirt-proceeds-to-support-the-landrums.254919/page-1


----------



## moody (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone getting anxious for Iowa yet? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 30, 2014)

Im so ready for iowa, minus the 3 saws i want to finish.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Mar 30, 2014)

So if I take Friday off does that mean I can come up Thursday night??? LOL... In all seriousness though I can't wait and am getting excited!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 30, 2014)

nstueve said:


> So if I take Friday off does that mean I can come up Thursday night??? LOL... In all seriousness though I can't wait and am getting excited!


Sure Nate! I took Thursday and Friday off!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 30, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Sure Nate! I took Thursday and Friday off!


 Does that mean we can take that little road trip Thursday instead of FRiday?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 30, 2014)

Possibly


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 30, 2014)

Id come down thurs

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 31, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Id come down thurs
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Bring it!


----------



## nstueve (Mar 31, 2014)

Did anyone realize that it's Arbor Day on 4/25???

Kinda comical we're getting together on a day used to plant more trees... Maybe we should plant a few??? opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 31, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Did anyone realize that it's Arbor Day on 4/25???
> 
> Kinda comical we're getting together on a day used to plant more trees... Maybe we should plant a few??? opcorn:



Plant a couple Honey Locust trees, and they'll take it from there...


----------



## moody (Mar 31, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Plant a couple Honey Locust trees, and they'll take it from there...



I'll be happy to bring some Willow trees from the river banks. By next year there should be twice as many. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Mar 31, 2014)

how about some Mo hedge balls... At least that stuff burns good!


----------



## moody (Mar 31, 2014)

nstueve said:


> how about some Mo hedge balls... At least that stuff burns good!



I can get some of those too

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 31, 2014)

The hedge balls need to have been frozen outside in the cold to seed this year. That is what I read last fall. I have 15 sitting in the barn if you want a couple. You put them in water and make a slurry and pour the slurry in a trench.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 31, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Plant a couple Honey Locust trees, and they'll take it from there...


weve got plenty thanks


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 31, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> weve got plenty thanks


I wish all of them were split and stacked in my corn crib!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 31, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I wish all of them were split and stacked in my corn crib!


That would be a better location than in our pastures!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 1, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> That would be a better location than in our pastures!


Ain't they miserable things???


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 1, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Ain't they miserable things???


Yes, and they grow like weeds.


----------



## moody (Apr 1, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Yes, and they grow like weeds.



The best burning weed that I can think of 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, it looks like Bailey's won't be there: http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ngines-april-26th-demo-day-at-baileys.254835/

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 4, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Well, it looks like Bailey's won't be there: http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ngines-april-26th-demo-day-at-baileys.254835/
> 
> Philbert


Oh man, and I thought this would be the year for them to make it.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe we can still get all the guys East of the Rockies?

Philbert


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 7, 2014)

20 days and counting Morning folks.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 7, 2014)

U r up early Jim , too much java, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 7, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> 20 days and counting Morning folks.


Morning Jim. 20 days and I'm starting to get excited...sure hope this weather straightens out or we'll all be sitting in the shop around the corn boiler!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 7, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> U r up early Jim , too much java, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Haven't been to bed yet Ron, foot is dealing me fits tonight.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 7, 2014)

Morning Folks!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 7, 2014)

Morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good morning all! Tax appointment tonigh, got the neighbor lined up to load cottonwood logs Tuesday night, and hope to install new engine on mower on Wednesday!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 8, 2014)

First load of cottonwood is at the mill!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (Apr 9, 2014)

So... Just signed up to see how welcome a guy from another forum would be at this GTG. Don't want to get in trouble by saying the name of the forum in case anyone is touchy about that.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to A. S. 

(Everyone will assume that you are longtime member 'GrizzlyAdams86' - so there might be some confusion). 


Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 9, 2014)

Grizzly Adam said:


> So... Just signed up to see how welcome a guy from another forum would be at this GTG. Don't want to get in trouble by saying the name of the forum in case anyone is touchy about that.


Every one is welcome regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzly Adam (Apr 9, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A. S.
> 
> (Everyone will assume that you are longtime member 'GrizzlyAdams86' - so there might be some confusion).
> 
> ...


Thanks. That happens-- on the other forum they typically call me Grizz if that makes things any easier.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (Apr 9, 2014)

I make lots of videos under the name Sawbear Productions (see my avatar) and have been posting them on the other site. Would any one be offended if I set up camera and captured some of the festivities. 

Here is a link to my YouTube so you can see what kinds of videos I've done before you answer. Keep in mind that most are branded for the other forum, I hope that's OK. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/FirewoodHoardersTV


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2014)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Thanks. That happens-- on the other forum they typically call me Grizz if that makes things any easier.


That's what we call him here! Lol
And I haven't hear from him in a while!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2014)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I make lots of videos under the name Sawbear Productions (see my avatar) and have been posting them on the other site. Would any one be offended if I set up camera and captured some of the festivities.
> 
> Here is a link to my YouTube so you can see what kinds of videos I've done before you answer. Keep in mind that most are branded for the other forum, I hope that's OK.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/FirewoodHoardersTV


I think the boys over there would get a kick out of the stuff that goes on at the Iowa GTG...
Gonna be lotsa hot work saws and cool Magnesium there!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I think the boys over there would get a kick out of the stuff that goes on at the Iowa GTG...
> Gonna be lotsa hot work saws and cool Magnesium there!!


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Ain't that the truth!


And if he gets some vid of the racing, they may be wonderin' what's under the hoods of them there saws!!!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (Apr 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Ain't that the truth!


I concur. I think we only have four Iowans over there, one just down the road from me. I'm hoping he wants to go! Our GTG is in Ohio, and that's not a trip I will be making.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2014)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I concur. I think we only have four Iowans over there, one just down the road from me. I'm hoping he wants to go! Our GTG is in Ohio, and that's not a trip I will be making.


Where are ya from?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey by the way will the chainsaw carvers be attending?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (Apr 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Where are ya from?


I'm in Lakota, dead center longitudily speaking, 10 miles from the Minnesota border.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2014)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I'm in Lakota, dead center longitudily speaking, 10 miles from the Minnesota border.



You are close enough to follow these threads as well:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/minnesota-wisconsin-iowa-dakotas-gtgs-thread.231778/

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...faith-caregivers-of-burnett-county-wi.210227/

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey by the way will the chainsaw carvers be attending?


Chad and Darick are planning on it... But not positive...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2014)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I'm in Lakota, dead center longitudily speaking, 10 miles from the Minnesota border.


Man, we GTG all over the country...
From TN over to KS, down to AR, and as far up as Grantsburg WI...


----------



## Grizzly Adam (Apr 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Man, we GTG all over the country...
> From TN over to KS, down to AR, and as far up as Grantsburg WI...


Sounds like a good time. We need to get more regional get together, but our site is very young.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Chad and Darick are planning on it... But not positive...


Looking to line up carving wood for them!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 10, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Every one is welcome regardless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 Mark I have a 3 lb. can of Folgers Classic for the light weight coffee drinkers that I will bring for the GTG.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok Jim , will put that in the big pot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert (Apr 10, 2014)

I am planning on attending, and don't have any fancy saws, but plan to bring:

- *An outdated pair of chaps for a PPE demo/test*: to see if 1) 20+ year old chaps still provide any protection?, and 2) if they provide any protection against a battery or electric saw? Anyone interested in trying their saw(s) on the other leg are welcome.

- Anyone else got a pair of chaps ready to '_retire_' that they want to bring and '_test_'?

- A few *door prizes *that I collected over the past year just for such an event! Hopefully, we can do a drawing before Sunday noon so that those who have to hit the road to travel back can participate?

**_Anyone who has any 'Challenge Chain' candidates, or unloved 'safety chain', please bring it and I will post the results or repurpose them as appropriate.**_

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 10, 2014)

*GTG Items for Sale?
*
I have a few, large items that I don't want to ship, and only want to bring down to the GTG if somebody attending wants them, so I am posting them here instead of in the 'Trading Post'. Please send me a PM if interested, so that I know ahead of time whether or not to bring them and you know whether or not to bring cash.

*Peavy Manufacturing Timberjack* Never used. Beautiful ash handle. 42" overall length. (Special 'Philbert' edition!) *$50* I have one and don't need another.





*Tecomec Grinder* Never used. Self-centering vise. Includes all 3 wheels, etc. Has some minor scuffing and cosmetic imperfections. *$260* Again, I already have a similar grinder.






More info on each of these at their manufacturer's websites.

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 10, 2014)

I am interested in the timber jack, bring that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 10, 2014)

What else you got Philbert?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 10, 2014)

I have some NOS parts for MS210/230/250 saws I can bring: spur sprockets, clutch covers, fuel filters, and a few bars. These belong to my storm clean up group. 

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ain't got no use for stihl stuff.....


----------



## nstueve (Apr 10, 2014)

Philbert said:


> I have some NOS parts for MS210/230/250 saws I can bring: spur sprockets, clutch covers, fuel filters, and a few bars. These belong to my storm clean up group.
> 
> Philbert


I was just getting around to putting a couple 250's together if the bars are for that mount I'd be interested.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 10, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I was just getting around to putting a couple 250's together if the bars are for that mount I'd be interested.



Sorry - the bars are for MS210 and similar (3/8 low profile/Picco). Other stuff fits MS250.

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Apr 11, 2014)

bar mounts are the same for 021/025/250/200t/201t/018/017/180/170... small mount stihl. 

I'm interested...


----------



## Philbert (Apr 11, 2014)

nstueve said:


> bar mounts are the same for 021/025/250/200t/201t/018/017/180/170... small mount stihl.
> 
> I'm interested...



I will bring them. Most people run .325 on an MS250. 

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 11, 2014)

I want the peavy jack,bring please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2. Thanks philbert


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 11, 2014)

Uh oh






Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 11, 2014)

Adam, does that Jonny run as good as it looks?


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 11, 2014)

Dont know yet, tomorrow ill shove some alky down its throat. It should be a runner

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 11, 2014)

No chain brake?

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 11, 2014)

No

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 12, 2014)

Welding gloves or some other type of heat resistant glove? I wouldn't want to operate it with some type of hand protection.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 12, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> I want the peavy jack,bring please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2. Thanks philbert


I 've had one for several years they are handy


jonsered raket said:


> Uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fast What was it for it was molested.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 12, 2014)

111 I think Kenneth.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 12, 2014)

Its a 111s, dont worry i have a mint runner for show. They look great together.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 12, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Its a 111s, dont worry i have a mint runner for show. They look great together.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


sweet
did the alchy one run?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone else need one of the cutting cancer shirts? Bumpity bump! I'm trying to get a 1st run going in time for Midwest sawfest, will do another later if there's more interest...

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 13, 2014)

Morning folks, rained here last night and this morning, 63 degrees last night, going to 33 tonight with a chance of snow. 14 days and countinghope every one has a good day.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2014)

We got round 3in rain. 81 degrees Saturday , then 30 this am and grass all white ------ snow. Hope it's not this way in 2weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 14, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> We got round 3in rain. 81 degrees Saturday , then 30 this am and grass all white ------ snow. Hope it's not this way in 2weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 Morning Mark, it's same here, 30 and snow and 30 mph winds.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 15, 2014)

It's headed our way tonight... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone bringing a 020 076 090 to swap trade sell at the gtg. Are we still going to use red tags or ribbons for swap trade sell?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 15, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Anyone bringing a 020 076 090 to swap trade sell at the gtg. Are we still going to use red tags or ribbons for swap trade sell?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


 Doug, I have several 020's and parts, but I know I would have to go through the fuel systems as they have been stored forever. I have 30 days of work to get done in 9 days, before I head North.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Jim

I think my friend wants the old saws for display more than use. Sounds perfect.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 15, 2014)

Will there be anyone selling chainsaw oriented ball caps? I would be interested in purchasing some if they do. I would rather have the brand colored vs camo.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 15, 2014)

You folks have all been very busy and I have hardly been at home this year. I will be taking next week off to try and get my shop back in shape and maybe get a few saws ready. I have not heard back from Terry Ives for a while so I don't think the 101AA will be back. I will have to make due with the clapped out MAC40 once again.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

While I am thinking about it, I have an older low speed bench grinder, a couple of (stationary type) belt sanders and several old electric (washing machine type) motors if anyone is interested. Just let me know and I will bring them along. I have a few old (non McCulloch) saws and stuff for anyone looking for something a bit different to take home.

Lastly, if anyone have access to a plasma cutter, I have a number of pieces of 11 gauge SS about 12" x 18". All of the preceding bits (except for the Mac40 saw) are your for the taking.

Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 15, 2014)

well guys ,some bad news.
the blockbuster processor will not be at gtg.
it has had some backorders on parts and wont be done till middle of may
we tried but no go.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd be interested in a washing machine motor or 2!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 15, 2014)

heimannm said:


> You folks have all been very busy and I have hardly been at home this year. I will be taking next week off to try and get my shop back in shape and maybe get a few saws ready. I have not heard back from Terry Ives for a while so I don't think the 101AA will be back. I will have to make due with the clapped out MAC40 once again.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> 
> ...



I'm interested in the grinders and belt sanders. 
Could plasma cut some stuff or CNC it out in the mill.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 15, 2014)

I will plan on bringing the whole lot, whatever goes unclaimed becomes the property of the GTG sponsors...

Mark


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 16, 2014)

Cant wait for the warm iowa sun lol this snow is crushing our spirits up here!

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 16, 2014)

hey guys...I noticed on the first page it says the GTG is the weekend of April 26. I skimmed thru a bit, but 47 pages would take me all day, is it still scheduled for that weekend? If so, im S.O.L....my weekend to work


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> hey guys...I noticed on the first page it says the GTG is the weekend of April 26. I skimmed thru a bit, but 47 pages would take me all day, is it still scheduled for that weekend? If so, im S.O.L....my weekend to work


Yes it is April 26.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow its dead over here..... time to bump it up

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 17, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Wow its dead over here..... time to bump it up
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


 Your right Adam, not much action here considering the GTG is only 9 days away. I plan on being there thursday sometime. How much snow did you wind up getting, enough to make your last snowman for the year.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey hedgerow tell Levi my buggy is waiting for him this year!




hey Jim, the Deere is all washed and ready for you too!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 17, 2014)

I ended up with about 19 inches here. Soo sick of that crap, its melting fast though. I should be down there late thursday night.cant wait to see everyone.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2014)

Turning this into race cants on Saturday.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 17, 2014)

The ole truck is sitting a little low.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> The ole truck is sitting a little low.


Yes doug it is on the overloads! I bought that truck to use, it aint no show pony!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 17, 2014)

Did a little clean up at the GTG site today-----picked up some splits and dumped them on the wood pile and will clean up any small pieces tomorrow so we can mow it tight.
Gotta be getting things ready because April 25-26 will be here before we know it.
Oh, we also made some Swedish candles to light up on Fri night or whenever.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Did a little clean up at the GTG site today-----picked up some splits and dumped them on the wood pile and will clean up any small pieces tomorrow so we can mow it tight.
> Gotta be getting things ready because April 25-26 will be here before we know it.
> Oh, we also made some Swedish candles to light up on Fri night or whenever.


Sounds good Ron! We need to have a meeting sat when I bring the cants over!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrs sam-tip is asking me to find a good scotcheroos recipe. Does anyone have a good one. I had to look up what a scotcheroo was.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 17, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Mrs sam-tip is asking me to find a good scotcheroos recipe. Does anyone have a good one. I had to look up what a scotcheroo was.


I would need to look it up too, but if its a food I am pretty sure I can help EAT it!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Mrs sam-tip is asking me to find a good scotcheroos recipe. Does anyone have a good one. I had to look up what a scotcheroo was.


Peanut butter corn syrup rice krispies top with melted chocolate chips and butter scotch chips!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 17, 2014)

That says pound by the ounce!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 17, 2014)

How about we get a new list of who's coming and when? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2014)

OK.. Roll call!

Homelite410 Thursday to sunday


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 17, 2014)

OK.. Roll call!

Homelite410 Thursday to sunday
Mx_racer428 +2.5 fri-sat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 17, 2014)

Ronaldo---Thursday evening to Saturday night


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thursday evening to Saturday night or Sunday morning.


----------



## cobey (Apr 17, 2014)

Cobey and Tabby, friday mid day... untill sat night or sunday morning


----------



## cobey (Apr 17, 2014)

does the GTG site have an adress I can look up? we are gonna stay at the super 8


----------



## Philbert (Apr 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> OK.. Roll call!


Homelite410 - Thursday to sunday
Mx_racer428 +2.5 fri-sat
Ronaldo - Thursday evening to Saturday night
Oliver1655 -Thursday evening to Saturday night or Sunday morning
Cobey and Tabby, friday mid day... untill sat night or sunday morning
Philbert - Friday afternoon to Sunday noon


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 18, 2014)

Cobey: Here is some of the info posted in earlier threads:

Address for GPS: 3507 V Ave Chelsea, IA 52215

If you are coming from HWY 30, take 21 south. 4 miles south turn right on E66. Follow E66 for 3-4 miles turn right on V Ave (will have GTG sign) first place on right at the top of the hill.

Closest town with food and fuel is Belle Plaine 15 min away. The BP station in Belle Plaine has been one of our GTG sponsors of 2 years now. They are the local Stihl dealer too.

Closest bar is Chelsea 5 min away.

Closest motel restaurant shopping center is Tama- Toledo 20 min away.

For the wives...... Tanger outlet mall is in Williamsburg 45 min away.

Iowa City is right at an hour away.

Marshalltown is 45 min as well in the opposite direction.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Cobey: Here is some of the info posted in earlier threads:
> 
> Address for GPS: 3705 V Ave Chelsea, IA
> 
> ...


That's E66 my bad!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 18, 2014)

Updated. Thanks Homelite & good morning! Today started out at 42°F & will reach the 70's today. It will be very nice. 

Spring is nice but I like the warmer summer temperatures. opcorn:

Hope to see you is 6 or 7 days.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Cobey: Here is some of the info posted in earlier threads:
> 
> Address for GPS: 3705 V Ave Chelsea, IA
> 
> ...


ADDRESS IS ACTUALLY 3507 V Ave Chelsea , IA not 3705
All other info looks good and accurate.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 18, 2014)

Updated, Thanks Ronaldo!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 18, 2014)

I will be coming up from KC on I35. When I get to Des Moines, which is the better option, turnoff on 235 going around the lower right side of the city or just stay on I35/80?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't tell you that maybe nathan can chime in on that one however it is best to take 330 to Marshalltown then highway 30 over to the get together.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 18, 2014)

So that would be better than taking 80 across to 21 then north?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, in my opinion others may differ.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 18, 2014)

330 up to marshalltown is a diagonal, so it's a shorter distance. I35/80 is what I would stay on since you're already on I35, then look for the Marshalltown exit.....I think it's 65 north and that road turns into 330.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 18, 2014)

You can go around the south side of Des Moines on 5/65 which may be less traffic than I35/I80 round the north side. Continue on 65 to 330 if you want to go that way, or go east on I80; I doubt it makes 5 minutes worth of difference. 5/65/330/30 will be a bit more scenic. I80 carries a lot of traffic...

By the way, I plan to be home on Friday 25th in case anyone wants to stop by and see a few old Mac's, I will be in Chelsea on Saturday 26th.

Mark


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 18, 2014)

I believe there will be a few of us enjoying your hospitality on Friday. Thank you for being willing to share!


----------



## nstueve (Apr 18, 2014)

heimannm said:


> You can go around the south side of Des Moines on 5/65 which may be less traffic than I35/I80 round the north side. Continue on 65 to 330 if you want to go that way, or go east on I80; I doubt it makes 5 minutes worth of difference. 5/65/330/30 will be a bit more scenic. I80 carries a lot of traffic...
> 
> By the way, I plan to be home on Friday 25th in case anyone wants to stop by and see a few old Mac's, I will be in Chelsea on Saturday 26th.
> 
> Mark


IF you are hitting des moines between 6:30-8:30am or 3:30-6pm I would take 5/65 around the south end of DSM instead of I/80 for sure due to heavy traffic on the west/and north ends of DSM. But Mark is right it only makes a >4min difference as long as you aren't hitting rush hour traffic then it could be 10-15mins longer hitting I/80. That and they have been working on I/80 north of 5/65 forever now and will slow you down...

ALSO....

*Anyone got a 17-23HP 1" vertical shaft engine laying around they aren't using?*

Got a clean Cub Cadet but the Kohler Command 20hp is smoking. Not sure of the problem yet but thought if you're coming and have a spare engine laying around; I might need it...


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 18, 2014)

Im in need of 16" 3/8 .050 bars in large and small husky mount if anybody has some they want to sell.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 18, 2014)

I got a few small mount in 16"050 3/8 Lowes had them on clearance last fall and I have a few extra. I could not pass on the giveaway prices of clearance. Most are now 04? something.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 18, 2014)

Id take 2 of them if you could part with them

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm looking for a 16" A041 mount .050 3/8 bar for my 2139. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 18, 2014)

I got one i believe

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 18, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I got one i believe
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk




Bringer along please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 18, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Id take 2 of them if you could part with them
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk



I will put them in the truck

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Apr 19, 2014)

can I run a large mount husky bar, on a small mount saw, by useing bar stud adapters and re drilling the oil hole ?


----------



## cobey (Apr 19, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Cobey: Here is some of the info posted in earlier threads:
> 
> Address for GPS: 3507 V Ave Chelsea, IA 52215
> 
> ...


 thanks I have to go to hotel in toledo
friday first then out to the farm


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2014)

nstueve said:


> ALSO....
> 
> *Anyone got a 17-23HP 1" vertical shaft engine laying around they aren't using?*
> ..


There is a catalog printed in lincoln Nebraska that has courage engine for 519.00


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 19, 2014)

I love shopping at that store in Lincoln.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2014)

first cant of the day!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 19, 2014)

Getting logs set up on the blocks today. Ground is good and dry, so we thought this would be done and wouldnt tear things up if it rained.
Hope you guys like to cut OAK.............I guess it is Oakfest. Got lots of it. Also have some Red Elm, American Elm, Honey Locust, and Cottonwood.
Will try to get some pics posted this afternoon and get you all hankerin to cut some.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Getting logs set up on the blocks today. Ground is good and dry, so we thought this would be done and wouldnt tear things up if it rained.
> Hope you guys like to cut OAK.............I guess it is Oakfest. Got lots of it. Also have some Red Elm, American Elm, Honey Locust, and Cottonwood.
> Will try to get some pics posted this afternoon and get you all hankerin to cut some.


A great big thank you to the hoskey boyz for setting logs today. I wish I could be there but I'm at the mill making cants! Were halfway done with the 4 biggest logs left.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 19, 2014)

couple basswood for carvers and firewood logs for the splitters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 19, 2014)

logs set for cookies. If that gets cut up , got 6 more oaks we can set up, and some cottonwood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2014)

Cants are ready


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2014)

You all better bring fists if money for the dollar race. All of the proceeds will go to the Landrums.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> You all better bring fists if money for the dollar race. All of the proceeds will go to the Landrums.



?

Please explain for us green horns.

Philbert


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2014)

how much are class races per race?? vintage? stock? modified?


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2014)

how do dollar races work????


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 20, 2014)

Morning folks, checked the 10 day forecast and it looks like we might get wet thursday, 70% chance is good odds. Looks like I better buy a new tarp to cover things up. Have a good day and remember what Easter is all about.
Mark and Ron the log set up looks real good as usual. All you people with 65cc saws, better bring your A game if you want to beat my StumpBroke 2065.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 20, 2014)

All the hard work going into the setup/prep is appreciated!!!    
Extra thanks to the hosts!      

Homelite, I am intrigued with your photos of the saw mill. When are you going to have tours?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> All the hard work going into the setup/prep is appreciated!!!
> Extra thanks to the hosts!
> 
> Homelite, I am intrigued with your photos of the saw mill. When are you going to have tours?


I will talk to Virgil and see if we can set up a demonstration Friday night before the fish fry as i have invited him over to eat with us. 

Cobey, I believe the buy in is 5.00 per saw per class. 

Dollar races. Pay a dollar to race your saw in a timed race. Just for fun. 1.00= 1 cut. Any saw any size. You can cut one time with one saw, or 10 times with one saw, or one time with multiple saws. The money used to be shared between hosts and winner but I think it will do more good going to terry and his family!


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2014)

cool! I should be able to race all the saws I want to race


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 20, 2014)

cobey said:


> cool! I should be able to race all the saws I want to race




All i gots is a few work saws, might as well right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2014)

With a chain donor I should be able to run something


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 20, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> With a chain donor I should be able to run something


what ya mean ,u want someone to donate a chain for ur saw


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> what ya mean ,u want someone to donate a chain for ur saw


I found an as member who donated me a race chain to borrow!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 20, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I found an as member who donated me a race chain to borrow!


oh race chain


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 20, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I found an as member who donated me a race chain to borrow!




You gotta grinder and a file don't ya? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 20, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, checked the 10 day forecast and it looks like we might get wet thursday, 70% chance is good odds. Looks like I better buy a new tarp to cover things up. Have a good day and remember what Easter is all about.
> Mark and Ron the log set up looks real good as usual. All you people with 65cc saws, better bring your A game if you want to beat my StumpBroke 2065.


I got one that might take it down.....if i run it right lol


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I found an as member who donated me a race chain to borrow!


U gonna run squeak ?


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't wait to start heading south. Been getting ready all weekend, still have plenty to do... Ready to get out after this long horrible winter.. See you all soon..


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 20, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I got one that might take it down.....if i run it right lol


65cc class is going to get interesting


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2014)

I feel pretty good about the 40 V class . . . 

Philbert


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 20, 2014)

Derrick Johnson said:


> 65cc class is going to get interesting



So ah... Maybe I'll just watch... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 20, 2014)

No you gotta run alex, saws are only so fast. Operator is a bigger factor

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2014)

lots of fast modded 65cc saws


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 20, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I got one that might take it down.....if i run it right lol


 Bring it on Big Boy, looking forward to seeing you and your side kick Derrick. Have you got the bugs worked out of that piped saw?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 20, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> No you gotta run alex, saws are only so fast. Operator is a bigger factor
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Yeah.... Last time I've done the up down cut deal was last year hedgefest.... At least I'll be good entertainment!! Yeah buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2014)

Philbert said:


> I feel pretty good about the 40 V class . . .
> 
> Philbert


 whats 40 v class?


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 20, 2014)

What are the classes going to be anyway


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2014)

cobey said:


> whats 40 v class?


Lithium-Ion.

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 20, 2014)

Haha im just razzing ya jim that 65 is a beast. Should be down there thursday late. As fa as the alky 111 its questionable.itll come with and we will monkey with it. Alex im sure ill add some entertainment, not everyone can run saws like hedge can lol

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 20, 2014)

It's going to be a great time regardless and I can't wait, I may just take Friday off and show up early or even Thursday night? Who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 20, 2014)

I think ya should

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Apr 20, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Haha im just razzing ya jim that 65 is a beast. Should be down there thursday late. As fa as the alky 111 its questionable.itll come with and we will monkey with it. Alex im sure ill add some entertainment, not everyone can run saws like hedge can lol
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


 Matt can run the poop out of a saw!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 21, 2014)

cobey said:


> Matt can run the poop out of a saw!!


 His boy Levi is no slouch either and is getting better all the time, thats why he gets to race my 2065 at all the GTG's.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> You gotta grinder and a file don't ya?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Time is of the essence here. And...... Gotta keep momma happy too!


----------



## cobey (Apr 21, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> His boy Levi is no slouch either and is getting better all the time, thats why he gets to race my 2065 at all the GTG's.


 I dont forget Levi...he's a great saw racer


----------



## cobey (Apr 21, 2014)

saw racing is a blast... then BSing, trading, hanging out, being generally cool to
each other, and meating new friends...       cant wait to leave friday morning


----------



## cobey (Apr 21, 2014)

need a nice small mount 16" husky bar in 3/8 .050 60 driver if anyone has one for sale


----------



## struggle (Apr 21, 2014)

Looking to see if anyone has a clutch set up, oil pump, worm gear, bearing sleeve and air-filter for a stihl 044 that is coming to the GTG they would be interested in parting with. Not expecting it to be free


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2014)

Any special requests for Leinie's? I won't be able to attend-unless another 16" snowfall kills business next weekend. I'll be sending down a DOLMAR/JONNYRED care package and some adult beverages with the dodgegeeks.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 21, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> His boy Levi is no slouch either and is getting better all the time, thats why he gets to race my 2065 at all the GTG's.


I have a feeling my reign pig terror(izing) Levi is over! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2014)

WetGunPowder said:


> Any special requests for Leinie's? I won't be able to attend-unless another 16" snowfall kills business next weekend. I'll be sending down a DOLMAR/JONNYRED care package and some adult beverages with the dodgegeeks.


Orange shandy, or my favorite sunset wheat! 

Thanks Boyd!!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 21, 2014)

Non-camouflaged ball caps. Jonsered, Husqvarna, Stihl, ... I like the caps to show the brand's colors.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 21, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Non-camouflaged ball caps. Jonsered, Husqvarna, Stihl, ... I like the caps to show the brand's colors.



I second that, (husqvarna) that is... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, unless my work tries to blow it self up I have Friday off. What rough time do you MN boys plan to arrive Thursday night? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 21, 2014)

Going to be around 10pm as long as all goes well


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 21, 2014)

I still have 2 saws to build and coil springs to put in the car. Next 3 days will suck, but the 3 after them will be great

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 21, 2014)

WetGunPowder said:


> Any special requests for Leinie's? I won't be able to attend-unless another 16" snowfall kills business next weekend. I'll be sending down a DOLMAR/JONNYRED care package and some adult beverages with the dodgegeeks.



Do they make Creamy Dark anymore? I haven't been able to find it in stores anywhere.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, it's official-- I am not going to make it. Got a tree job that day.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2014)

I just talked to Virgil down at the sawmill and he said that we can come over for a tour maybe saw a log of anybody that wants to see it. I told him like after 4 pm Friday.
Mill is only 4 miles or so from cut site.


----------



## mweba (Apr 21, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Do they make Creamy Dark anymore? I haven't been able to find it in stores anywhere.


Yes. Faraway carries it as well as HyVee. Had my last snowdrift last week..


----------



## awol (Apr 21, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I just talked to Virgil down at the sawmill and he said that we can come over for a tour maybe saw a log of anybody that wants to see it. I told him like after 4 pm Friday.
> Mill is only 4 miles or so from cut site.


 My boys and I sure would like to see the mill. Will be there by 4pm Friday.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

awol said:


> My boys and I sure would like to see the mill. Will be there by 4pm Friday.


We should be there around noonish / 1:00


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I got one that might take it down.....if i run it right lol


The 65cc class is like murderer's row... And if wiggs shows up, add another one to the list...
I got 2 here that'll kill most 372's, there's yours, and Jim's is just nasty....


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 21, 2014)

I got 2 although there a 261 and a 630. Derrick has a 2065 and a 262. 65cc class will be a long one. Just cause im missing a few ccs dont count them out lol



Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I have a feeling my reign pig terror(izing) Levi is over!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Somehow I doubt that...

Bring the 420 and kick his butt with it....
Him and that silly little Stihl noise maker...


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 21, 2014)

it is thirsty


Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Do they make Creamy Dark anymore? I haven't been able to find it in stores anywhere.


Still available here-and still on tap at Ward's Bar!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I got 2 although there a 261 and a 630. Derrick has a 2065 and a 262. 65cc class will be a long one. Just cause im missing a few ccs dont count them out lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


I got an old Partner S65 of wiggs' I'll probably be running...
It's a fun one... It'll make yer fingers numb though...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> it is thirsty
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


CC's??


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 21, 2014)

61

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> 61
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Yup...
Murderer's row...


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 21, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> it is thirsty
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


 Whoa,................ that made me stutter step, Matt's right, murder's row, take no prisioners.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 21, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> The 65cc class is like murderer's row... And if wiggs shows up, add another one to the list...
> I got 2 here that'll kill most 372's, there's yours, and Jim's is just nasty....


 Matt did you say that you had a chain for the 2065, a stock chain isn't going to cut it with this group. It will boil down to the operater, a good chain and who gets the good end of the cant.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey jim ill loan you a chain. I dont mind a jonny winning.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 21, 2014)

awol, I would like to see some pictures of your saw mill. Can you bring some?

Hopefully I will be able to swing by & see it in person some day.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt did you say that you had a chain for the 2065, a stock chain isn't going to cut it with this group. It will boil down to the operater, a good chain and who gets the good end of the cant.


Levi has a bar and chain picked out for it, yes..
You got an 8 pin on er?


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 21, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi has a bar and chain picked out for it, yes..
> You got an 8 pin on er?


 I don't remember, if it don't, it will get one.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2014)

Am i understandin that u are bringin the buckin deck Oliver?
what time u figure u be here so we can get it set?
still got some shop cleanin to do ,but with all logs set will have time to geter done.
didnt get much rain today,prayin will be nice saturday!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

Is anyone from Nebraska invited to this GTG? Just curious.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2014)

U know the answer to that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> U know the answer to that
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I will be there if TallGuy will be there also. I have a "new" 046 that needs a beefy operator to handle it. And, my 660 is looking for another one.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2014)

Great big thank you to Alex for doing my transfers on squeak 2. It just might run this weekend!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 21, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I got 2 although there a 261 and a 630. Derrick has a 2065 and a 262. 65cc class will be a long one. Just cause im missing a few ccs dont count them out lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk



I have a 359 I was planning on entering.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Is anyone from Nebraska invited to this GTG? Just curious.


Uh, yeah...
You better get there Ed!!!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 21, 2014)

More the merrier!

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> I have a 359 I was planning on entering.


Absolutely...
They're pretty chippy buggers...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh Sarah???
Levi wanted me to post these...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 21, 2014)

562 here, about all I'm expecting is a few laughs and to make some noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> 562 here, about all I'm expecting is a few laughs and to make some noise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love em...
Bringing one of those for sure!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely...
> They're pretty chippy buggers...


 
It's the AM closed transfer (no covers) top end. They run pretty good.


----------



## cobey (Apr 22, 2014)

Im gonna run stock stuff  and a 540


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was planning to be there Thursday late afternoon. However state inspectors showed up this week for the annual inspection & depending on when they complete the survey will determine when.

The log bucking trailer is 14' with the tongue removed. It will need room on the one long side for loading logs. At charity cuts we can position 3-4 splitters around the other 3 sides.

Remember it wasn't built to enter into a beauty contest but sure makes it easier on backs processing logs.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 22, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> I was planning to be there Thursday late afternoon. However state inspectors showed up this week for the annual inspection & depending on when they complete the survey will determine when.
> 
> The log bucking trailer is 14' with the tongue removed. It will need room on the one long side for loading logs. At charity cuts we can position 3-4 splitters around the other 3 sides.
> 
> Remember it wasn't built to enter into a beauty contest but sure makes it easier on backs processing logs.



sounds good,see u then


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2014)

............ 4 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 22, 2014)

Counting? 

Good Morning!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 22, 2014)

What time was the visit to Dike scheduled for? I also would like to be able to visit Virgil's saw mill.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> What time was the visit to Dike scheduled for? I also would like to be able to visit Virgil's saw mill.


You guys are on your own for a trip to dike. I figured the sawmill visit would be around 4:30.


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> The 65cc class is like murderer's row... And if wiggs shows up, add another one to the list...
> I got 2 here that'll kill most 372's, there's yours, and Jim's is just nasty....


 I'm Ready!!!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2014)

Sam-tip/Doug, what's your estimated eta for this weekend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 22, 2014)

Is there somethin goin on this weekend?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Is there somethin goin on this weekend?


Lol...


----------



## Philbert (Apr 22, 2014)

Someone please summarize what we should each bring for meals, etc.? I can stop by a wholesale club on the way down, but we could end up with three meals of just potato chips, etc.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

Fri night we are cooking fish and taters and onions. I have 10 pounds of fish fillets 10 pounds potatoes and 5 pounds onions. I did grab come munchie stuffs for grazing too. 

Sat am rolls and biscuits n gravy for the overnighters. 

Sat noon we were going to get 25 pizzas and pass a hat to cover it. 

Sat evening will be leftovers. 

If you would like to bring something to fit into that that would be awesome. 

Please bring your camp chairs too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2014)

Derrick Johnson said:


> I'm Ready!!!!



Just bringin' a couple this year...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Fri night we are cooking fish and taters and onions. I have 10 pounds of fish fillets 10 pounds potatoes and 5 pounds onions. I did grab come munchie stuffs for grazing too.
> 
> Sat am rolls and biscuits n gravy for the overnighters.
> 
> ...


No meat candy...... All year I look forward to it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was just speaking for myself I think mark have some


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 22, 2014)

Will there be anything diet friendly?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Will there be anything diet friendly?


Yes...
There's a water hydrant out by the barn...
So we good Andy...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 22, 2014)

I gotcha covered Alex , it's tenderizin in the barn, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 22, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> I gotcha covered Alex , it's tenderizin in the barn, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2




I didn't get a deer this year so I done have any loins to bring. I can bring the other ingredients if you'd like.


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Just bringin' a couple this year...
> 
> View attachment 345971


 Me too I think I put 25 in the trailer last night, about 8 of them are Adams and still have to get another load from his place tonight


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll bring what'll start !


----------



## MarcS (Apr 22, 2014)

I was planning on driving down this weekend but the weather looks good so that means spring tillage and planting. Just a thought for some competitive action, around here I've tried to get some guys to have a wood splitting competition but there was no interest-too much like work... My idea was give each competitor a similiar sized piece of crotch oak, maple, elm, etc. and do a shotgun start to see who can noodle their piece into reasonable sized 16-18" long firewood. One rule for size I thought of was you have to be able to pick it up with one hand. Might be a way to put the larger saws to work a little more too.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 22, 2014)

I am ready for some racing, except my saws are all dull.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2014)

MarcS said:


> I was planning on driving down this weekend but the weather looks good so that means spring tillage and planting. Just a thought for some competitive action, around here I've tried to get some guys to have a wood splitting competition but there was no interest-too much like work... My idea was give each competitor a similiar sized piece of crotch oak, maple, elm, etc. and do a shotgun start to see who can noodle their piece into reasonable sized 16-18" long firewood. One rule for size I thought of was you have to be able to pick it up with one hand. Might be a way to put the larger saws to work a little more too.


Can I just use my splitter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcS (Apr 22, 2014)

Suit yourself Chief. It was just an idea.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am ready for some racing, except my saws are all dull.


Want me to sharpen them???


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2014)

MarcS said:


> Suit yourself Chief. It was just an idea.


A good idea, I think it sounds fun actually. Changes things up that's for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 22, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> I didn't get a deer this year so I done have any loins to bring. I can bring the other ingredients if you'd like.


That would be great Shaun. Put that on my list so remember to thaw meat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

MarcS said:


> I was planning on driving down this weekend but the weather looks good so that means spring tillage and planting. Just a thought for some competitive action, around here I've tried to get some guys to have a wood splitting competition but there was no interest-too much like work... My idea was give each competitor a similiar sized piece of crotch oak, maple, elm, etc. and do a shotgun start to see who can noodle their piece into reasonable sized 16-18" long firewood. One rule for size I thought of was you have to be able to pick it up with one hand. Might be a way to put the larger saws to work a little more too.


Sounds fun to me..


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

I like the noodling idea. One could also cut a hole in a piece of plywood and have to have all your pieces pass through it!


----------



## mweba (Apr 22, 2014)

I did some testing, the bandwidth is at a minimum but I'll still attempt to stream the races and more.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2014)

Mike suggested a pork loin cooked meat candy style, I'll be providing the loin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 22, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> That would be great Shaun. Put that on my list so remember to thaw meat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Ok, I'll bring salt/pepper, eggs, flour, bread crumbs, and pans to prep/serve with.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 22, 2014)

Did anyone count on me bringing the bar groove grinder? I'll grind a few bars for people but I'm not doing it all day like I was square grinding a few years ago.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Ok, I'll bring salt/pepper, eggs, flour, bread crumbs, and pans to prep/serve with.


Should try club crackers Shaun... Mmmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Apr 22, 2014)

I could probably throw the smoker in and throw in some chickens Friday AM...


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 22, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Should try club crackers Shaun... Mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You bring them, we'll try them.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> You bring them, we'll try them.


10-4 I can already taste it! Mmmmmm is it Friday yet? Man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe Philbert can bring us dessert for Friday night.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi has a bar and chain picked out for it, yes..
> You got an 8 pin on er?


 I checked out the 2065 this afternoon and we have been running a 7 pin, I replaced it with a 8 pin.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 22, 2014)

Jim just got back form Matt's he has some fast saws. Jim looks like he has a good chain picked out looks like they been cutting in the driveway with it.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mo Jim, recognize these cylinders?







I know you wanted a decomp put in one of those 2100 cylinders but I can't remember which one.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

Had a nice chat with ya tonight Kenneth, sure wish you could make it!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 22, 2014)

I changed oil and filter on the old truck late this evening, so it's ready to go. Cleaned most of the bark and wood chips out of the bed, so I can start loading tomorrow. Going to spend wed. night in Redding Ia. and head for Chelsa thur. morning. Been playing phone tag with Mike.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I could probably throw the smoker in and throw in some chickens Friday AM...


Please gut and remove the feathers.............


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 22, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Mo Jim, recognize these cylinders?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those look like a 5105 Dolmar and a 757 shinny. The 2100 cylinder was a B cyl. I think I gave you one A and one B cylinders. Send me a PM telling me what I owe you so I know whether I have to float a loan tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> I checked out the 2065 this afternoon and we have been running a 7 pin, I replaced it with a 8 pin.


She'll be fast Jim...
I told Levi I'll still kick his butt..
And stuff...


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> She'll be fast Jim...
> I told Levi I'll still kick his butt..
> And stuff...


 Only in your dreams, that young man has your number.


----------



## cobey (Apr 23, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am ready for some racing, except my saws are all dull.


Mine r Sharp but I is dull............


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Please gut and remove the feathers.............



Feathers & Guts = Extra Flavor!


----------



## cobey (Apr 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Please gut and remove the feathers.............


NEW GAME.... Chase a flaming chicken down with a chainsaw and noodle it into bite size nuggets


----------



## MarcS (Apr 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I like the noodling idea. One could also cut a hole in a piece of plywood and have to have all your pieces pass through it!


 
If you guys end up doing it I hope to see a video since I can't be there. It would make sense to use ugly crotch pieces since that is when you'd noodle in real world but to find similiar pieces might be tough-if you use nice straight grained rounds someone will freak about being able to split it faster with their grandma's cookstove kindling hatchet...missing the point of course. Maybe draw straws to see who picks from the pile first? I think it's got some potential, good luck and have fun.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like I should be there around noon Friday. State survey should finish tomorrow.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2014)

Sounds good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 23, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I could probably throw the smoker in and throw in some chickens Friday AM...


 sounds amazing


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Had a nice chat with ya tonight Kenneth, sure wish you could make it!


 Jim did you get the 2100 parts you need. Let me know I'll set ya up.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 23, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Did anyone count on me bringing the bar groove grinder? I'll grind a few bars for people but I'm not doing it all day like I was square grinding a few years ago.




I have a 4 inch section on a 36 inch bar that could use the groove ground out. Pinched it. I got it close to fixed. Just need a touch up. Grove is 058.

Plan to come up Saturday morning. 

Doug

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks to the dodgegeeks help new coil springs are in the car and trailer light wiring is as well! And i got my Iowa shirts. Lucky to know such great folks. Trailer is coming fully loaded, put another 12 of andys in last night.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 23, 2014)

This isn't a free for all but IF someone needs some welding (tig-mig) that you can't or your local shop can't do I may be willing to take a trip back to my place to get the job done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Thanks to the dodgegeeks help new coil springs are in the car and trailer light wiring is as well! And i got my Iowa shirts. Lucky to know such great folks. Trailer is coming fully loaded, put another 12 of andys in last night.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


I'm just amazed how quickly and well it all went. Thanks for hauling our saws.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey alex make me a pipe quick lol

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Hey alex make me a pipe quick lol
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


I've got an 028 with some seriously stupid #'s that would be a good candidate for a pipe if someone wants to slap one on there and see if it goes.. I can bring it, or not..


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Hey alex make me a pipe quick lol
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


 
Pipe for....... How about you leave me the saw and I'll get one made for ya...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's just plain GREAT!  The way members go out of their way to help each other out, it one big family!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Derrick Johnson said:


> Jim did you get the 2100 parts you need. Let me know I'll set ya up.


 I had to put the 2100's on hold for now, other things keep getting in the way, I'll talk to you at the GTG. Sounds like you and Adam are bringing enough saws for everybody.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> This isn't a free for all but IF someone needs some welding (tig-mig) that you can't or your local shop can't do I may be willing to take a trip back to my place to get the job done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mig welder, no tig. Steel only no luminum wire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll have a couple chain vises on display but I'm all sold out right now. I only have 14 mm bar adapters left too. I do have a couple g2 vises left if any one wants one.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 23, 2014)

OK, folks. I've got the shirts... There were a couple of colors the shirt guy couldn't find, so he did the best he could. (too dang many choices) 
It also looks like there may be a couple that didn't come in the requested sizes, so we'll have to work things out when we get there, but long story short, I'll have both the GTG and the Cutting Cancer shirts with me, please be sure to bring cash with you. 

Cutting Cancer shirts are $25 each
MWSF shirts are $12 each. It would be really helpful if you bring the exact amount, as my ability to make change will dwindle quickly with a bunch of $20's.  

Looking forward to seeing all y'all there- we'll be there Friday!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2014)

Bar covers also please, thanks, Sara


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Ill have a clean p55 and p100 up for grabs if anyone is interested

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

P100 say what......


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll have 3 receiver hitch vise mounts, ones going to Nathan and two are up for grabs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

A guy only needs 1 p100, i have 2. I wouldnt mind a vise mount alex

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> A guy only needs 1 p100, i have 2. I wouldnt mind a vise mount alex
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Ohic


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone looking for parts post what ya need too so i can gather everything. Mike i have all your flywheel covers and intake and filter

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yay


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> A guy only needs 1 p100, i have 2. I wouldnt mind a vise mount alex
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk



Roger that. P100.... That sounds fun. Mikes from the fall gtg? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Nope, im keepin that one. This one i found locally

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Nope, im keepin that one. This one i found locally



P100, How tempting... I need another 6cube like I need a hole in my head though...

Anyone bringing a Pioneer 650? I have one on the shelf that could be made to run but unsure if I want to spend my time if it's going to yeild lack luster results. Just want to run one...

Probably going to bring the following with.
7900 ported
9010 kita ported
9010 kita stock
655BP
P52 (if I fix the recoil rope by then)
153 Dolly
520i kita
401 kita (lightly tampered with, including rim sprocket conversion)
340 kita
6800i kita
084 (if I can find the parts to put it together)


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Ill have a 600 you can run

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Ill have a 600 you can run


cool

Anyone got an 084 clutch drum sitting around?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I'll have a couple chain vises on display but I'm all sold out right now. I only have 14 mm bar adapters left too. I do have a couple g2 vises left if any one wants one.


 I want 1 or 2 of the stihl bar adapters, they are the 14mm correct? If they are make it 2 for me.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes Andy!


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 23, 2014)

If anybody has any 600 series Jonsereds that need top ends I would be interested!!!! preferably 630 or 670


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Ill take any that dont need topends

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

Off work for the week! Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that's a gtg crapper!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy moly, andy would be in heaven!

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 23, 2014)

I was suppose to have a 4 day weekend, oh well. A 3 day will have to do.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Holy moly, andy would be in heaven!
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


I don't know...
Andy has always liked small confined, dark spaces to leave his surprises in... 
It's the stuff of children's nightmares...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been dieting for a little over a week, all I have eaten is vegetables and some chicken. My insides dont know what to do with this stuff. I'll say this, if you see me coming out of the outhouse this weekend you might wanna think twice before goin in!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess I'll have to install a 12 inch fan instead of an 8 inch fan..............


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2014)

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll just ban you from my outhouse then!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes Andy!


I'm not sure what I was thinkin', I need the 12mm adapters not the 14's. Sorry. 14mm is for like 075's and other big old stihls if I am thinking correct.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry Andy I'm fresh out of those...


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2014)

Toss in a 14mm for me and I'll play with oiling options for people with Stihl and Dolmar large mounts.


----------



## old guy (Apr 23, 2014)

I've got a pro mac 700 I don't need if anyone is interested I can bring it.

John


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Ill have a clean p55 and p100 up for grabs if anyone is interested
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk




Have any pics of the 55


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

I can get ya some not right now though. Ill get a video of it at gtg

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad to see you will make it john!

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm going to have a big head just from the knowledge I plan to gather this weekend!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

Tomorrows gonna be rough torching in the rain all day, as will finishing everything i need before i get to leave. It might be more like a midnight arrival time.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

..


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2014)

*Vintage and Odd Saw Requests*

The boys and I are going to do our best to make it. I will probably only bring vintage and oddball saws so is there anything in particular that someone wants to see. Post it up and I might be able to bring one

I know Modified Mark and CB Farmall are bringing some excellent vintage saws so I thought I might add a few also

Bill


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 346297
> ..


Those are winning size as long as the saw can keep the rpms.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Those are winning size as long as the saw can keep the rpms.



..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> ..


I think you have at least one that can run. Its the stihl right.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 346297
> ..




starting the mind games.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think you have at least one that can run. Its the stihl right.


...that came from an Autotune...


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 23, 2014)

I aint scared

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> starting the mind games.



Levi and I ran out of cottonwood cants in 20 minutes tonight....
There must be something to this age thing... The little **** was beating me to the cant 2 out of three times... 
So being officially washed up, I'm gonna focus on trash talk and BS'ing...
Oh, and Bill G.. 
I wanna run a 2 man saw this year...
My only request...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I ran out of cottonwood cants in 20 minutes tonight....
> There must be something to this age thing... The little **** was beating me to the cant 2 out of three times...
> So being officially washed up, I'm gonna focus on trash talk and BS'ing...
> Oh, and Bill G..
> ...


Stick shift please. I would like to run it this time!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

some day I'll have one..

Hey bill do you have a PTO side seal for homelite super 650?

A KMS4 would be sweet too Bill.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2014)

[QUOTE="Hedgerow, ................ Bill G..
I wanna run a 2 man saw this year...
My only request...[/QUOTE]

Well I normally bring a Mercury KB7 but I know when I talked with Mark M. last night he said Chris was bringing his so mine might stay home. I might bring a Wersus Faun B 2 man but I am not sure I can get here running.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> some day I'll have one..
> 
> Hey bill do you have a PTO side seal for homelite super 650?
> 
> A KMS4 would be sweet too Bill.



Looks like you already have a Stick Shift???


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2014)

I dug out the KMS4 tonight and fired it up. It will be making the trip


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

Levi's bringing the hurt to the 55 and under class in JD green...


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2014)

Late night snack for when it cools off tomorrow night or Friday night. Meaty chili!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Late night snack for when it cools off tomorrow night or Friday night. Meaty chili!
> View attachment 346330


looks good!
keep Andy away


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 23, 2014)

Forecast is for 2.5 inch of rain by Friday morning. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bill G said:


> Looks like you already have a Stick Shift???


Pic I found bill!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Forecast is for 2.5 inch of rain by Friday morning.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk



Good thing they on a hill!!!
Not a holler...


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> looks good!
> keep Andy away


This stuff is what my wife calls "butt fire chili"... LOL!
3 different bean
3 different peppers
2lbs of beef
Onion
Tomato 

Just enough to work Mike's out house really well. I made 1 batch and have 1 in reserve that I can throw together after the 1st disappears. (Matt it goes great with some buffalo trace :wink: )


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing they on a hill!!!
> Not a holler...


Hill or holler I'll be in a tent enjoying the whole weekend. Or maybe snuggling with Shaun in the VW, or maybe just pull a Matt and fall asleep by the fire...


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Pic I found bill!




Well I have a couple so I will bring one Stick Shift 770GS


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 23, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Hill or holler I'll be in a tent enjoying the whole weekend. Or maybe snuggling with Shaun in the VW, or maybe just pull a Matt and fall asleep by the fire...


Don't think the vw will be making the trip bud, we need to get a red neck tent camp set up..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Don't think the vw will be making the trip bud, we need to get a red neck tent camp set up..


I've got to find my tent(s) yet tomorrow...


----------



## cobey (Apr 24, 2014)

gonna get the big vise from kenneth so people can check it out!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 24, 2014)

Sitting here in Redding, Ia. catching up on the BS here. Hope to make Chelsea sometime before noon.


----------



## cobey (Apr 24, 2014)

cool jim be safe!!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 24, 2014)

My plan is to be home all day Friday if anyone wants to stop by Dike and see a few old Macs.

Mark


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mark, can you PM me your address. Thanks!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Sitting here in Redding, Ia. catching up on the BS here. Hope to make Chelsea sometime before noon.


Better just come to my house, I will need some help buddy!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

nstueve said:


> This stuff is what my wife calls "butt fire chili"... LOL!
> 3 different bean
> 3 different peppers
> 2lbs of beef
> ...


The outhouse is already on the trailer with the heater!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2014)

G4 will make it Mike.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

8 hours to go at work then 8+ in my shop then it's gtg time!!! Well over due! Come on 2:30!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2014)

fired up the corn furnace again last nite for the all nite shop campers.
it felt good in the house too at 44deg this mornin.
monday nite forcast low of 35,its dang nere may not november.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 24, 2014)

Pouring rain up here and im stuck outside for 9 more hours.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 24, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Pouring rain up here and im stuck outside for 9 more hours.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


 Tell those guys to get bent.... I'll pay for gas!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

Derrick and Adam, I need a Tilly carb for a husky 272 268 266.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

What number mike, I have two 296s and a few other ones I don't know the number of, we'll check at lunch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll look when I get home. No promises tho


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mitch will have to help me out here.


----------



## mweba (Apr 24, 2014)

Will look when I get home


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 24, 2014)

Still setting here in Redding, Ia. watching it rain and listening to the thunder. Mike are you working at your place today, there is no cell service here at the house, have to drive up to town to call out. Running on 3 hours sleep and slow getting around this morning, so it will at least 1:00 before I show up.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Still setting here in Redding, Ia. watching it rain and listening to the thunder. Mike are you working at your place today, there is no cell service here at the house, have to drive up to town to call out. Running on 3 hours sleep and slow getting around this morning, so it will at least 1:00 before I show up.


Yes Jim in the shop and loading stuff !


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 24, 2014)

Ready to leave.. This whole working thing is overrated...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

It just may run!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

That that a drywall screw I see?!?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> That that a drywall screw I see?!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Looks like one.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't they all come that way?


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks sweet


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> That that a drywall screw I see?!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any means necessary!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Any means necessary!


Said that right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Said that right!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The standoffs are quarter inch stainless brake line!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2014)

u bringin the motorcoach Doug? just wondered if u need ur spot saved.
might park u west of house on driveway if u bring it,gravel there instead of sod.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 24, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> u bringin the motorcoach Doug? just wondered if u need ur spot saved.
> might park u west of house on driveway if u bring it,gravel there instead of sod.




No I decided to leave it at home. Still planning Saturday morning. Just bringing dump truck and trailer. Just a few loaders a super split and saws. No silvey or chain tools.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 24, 2014)

Getting a couple new tires put on the van watching it pour like a beast!



gulley washing! We need some though....

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2014)

The weather channel for Chelsea, IA is saying 73 for a hi and 44 for a low on Friday with no rain and on Saturday 71/46 again with no rain. Then Sunday its supposed to start again and go until next Wednesday. I hope they are right, most weather men usually are.


----------



## mweba (Apr 24, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> u bringin the motorcoach Doug? just wondered if u need ur spot saved.
> might park u west of house on driveway if u bring it,gravel there instead of sod.



I'll be 53' long...........



Should I bring my smoker?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

Aw man...



this and



this don't go to well together..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2014)

WTH???
They stole your truck too??!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Getting a couple new tires put on the van watching it pour like a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chad, would you have room to haul a large saw back with you by chance?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> WTH???
> They stole your truck too??!!


Ha! No, I live pretty close to work and it's a pretty good way to wake up a guy in the am. Have t drive the truck to work going on 9 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 24, 2014)

But just think of the rooster tail you can make!


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 24, 2014)

hopin all of you have great time.sounds awesome. my first GTG will be next sat. stoked. i'm taking the log for the "big boy" saws.


it's bigger than it looks. 48" @small end and 83" @ the big end. best i could do with a ms361 and a 25" bar. have a great weekend from the right coast.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 24, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Chad, would you have room to haul a large saw back with you by chance?


Maybe how big? We can always strap it to the top of the van and redneck it back!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 24, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Bar covers also please, thanks, Sara
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Already in the trunk.  or maybe in the saw trailer... Either way, we for em!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Maybe how big? We can always strap it to the top of the van and redneck it back!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


6' or so?? An old 2 man saw..


----------



## Bill G (Apr 24, 2014)

Take her apart they pack well


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

Welp, it took me all week to round up all the saws and get them ready....







Man, the herd sure thinned down... Damn auto tunes....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Welp, it took me all week to round up all the saws and get them ready....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking fleet you have there!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 24, 2014)

A CS2139T?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Very nice looking fleet you have there!


Fleet??? Ummm.. Far from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> A CS2139T?


Yes sir, strictly work saw, my climbing saw, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarah has a selection of Leinies and a BIG bag of goodies in the Charger!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm too old & decrepit to climb but I love both my 2139T & 338xpt California. Sam-tip has a Snellerized Stihl 201T. We might need to do a side by side compare. Brad don't seem to think to highly of the 2139T or the 338xpt.

Sam are you going to bring your 201T? I would appreciate it if you could make me a 45 link loop of the 3/8 lp "race" chain & bring it along.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 24, 2014)

Andy got paid to sharpen chains today!





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 24, 2014)

WetGunPowder said:


> Sarah has a selection of Leinies and a BIG bag of goodies in the Charger!



No worries...they well get there untouched! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Welp, it took me all week to round up all the saws and get them ready....



(looks like that little red saw scared the orange ones!)

Philbert


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

three receiver hitch vise mounts done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2014)

Do u know how to weld. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> three receiver hitch vise mounts done.



They look very nice. If I had a hitch receiver I would definitely want one!

I will bring a 'display' of the stump/bar vises I posted in another thread. 

Philbert


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm not sure what I was thinkin', I need the 12mm adapters not the 14's. Sorry. 14mm is for like 075's and other big old stihls if I am thinking correct.


I have ONE 12mm adapter that I'll bring for you. A lot easier for me to grab another if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a large link chain off a hydraulic tractor chainsaw I will bring to have identified & sharpen on.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 24, 2014)

Bring any of those dreaded 'safety chains' anyone wants to dump/donate, and I will repurpose them for our storm clean up groups.

Also, any 'Challenge Chains' for that thread.

Philbert


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Those look like a 5105 Dolmar and a 757 shinny. The 2100 cylinder was a B cyl. I think I gave you one A and one B cylinders. Send me a PM telling me what I owe you so I know whether I have to float a loan tomorrow.



I hope this was the one you wanted a decomp put in. It looked the best to me.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 24, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Already in the trunk.  or maybe in the saw trailer... Either way, we for em!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Are we talking the old fire hose bar covers? If so any chance I could buy, barter, swindle, trade, steal, or swap for 4'-7' of hose?


----------



## Bill G (Apr 24, 2014)

Bill G said:


> Vintage and Odd Saw Requests
> Bill



Any other specific models someone wants to see. I have the 770GS (Stick Shift) and the Dolmar KMS4 Wankel on the list


----------



## nstueve (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Fleet??? Ummm.. Far from.


Um... Missing a 90cc in there...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Um... Missing a 90cc in there...



Someday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 24, 2014)

Headin out!






Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Do u know how to weld. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2




It has been a while, I will admit, I'm not all that happy with some of the welds.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> It has been a while, I will admit, I'm not all that happy with some of the welds.


Oh please. Your "ugly" welds put anything I weld to shame.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

BIG D said:


> Does anyone know what Dr. Alex Shigo's 90-3-90 rule means?


Mine too.....


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 24, 2014)

All packed up. Gonna sleep a couple hrs.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

90-30-90?? Huh??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Are we talking the old fire hose bar covers? If so any chance I could buy, barter, swindle, trade, steal, or swap for 4'-7' of hose?


I had a 25' piece that Sarah just cut up into shorter pieces, I will bring a bunch of various sizes and you can see if anything I have works for ya. Otherwise I can always get another chunk from work and have Sarah ship it to ya, she gets real good deals on shipping.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Headin out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all better get ready for the Minnesoootans, yaaaaaaaahhh dontcha know.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> 90-30-90?? Huh??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 please explain


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mo. Jim is hard at it trying to breathe life into the 1000 vl


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Mo. Jim is hard at it trying to breathe life into the 1000 vl


 Glad to see he made it


----------



## cobey (Apr 24, 2014)

nappin...and then heading out


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Mo. Jim is hard at it trying to breathe life into the 1000 vl


I'm still trying to figure out the pants? Chaps? Apron? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## struggle (Apr 25, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Headin out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you forgot to take the rest of the protective wrap off the roof of the car when you bought it


----------



## heimannm (Apr 25, 2014)

Philbert - if you remind me when you stop by I expect we can find all kinds of chain for you around here.

I have the shop almost presentable for anyone that cares to visit.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2014)

heimannm said:


> I have the shop almost presentable for anyone that cares to visit.



I plan on stopping by! It actually looks easier to get to the GTG site from Dike than from Waterloo (at least Google directions are clearer).

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 25, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the pants? Chaps? Apron?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is an apron with pant legs that jim had his lovely girlfriend cook up for him.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm calling this one off. Winter left me with too much to do, and not enough time to do it. Looks like Saturday is gonna be a prime day to get stuff done here and that's been a rather rare thing so far this year.

I will see some of you on the 17th at the Charity cut.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 25, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm calling this one off. Winter left me with too much to do, and not enough time to do it. Looks like Saturday is gonna be a prime day to get stuff done here and that's been a rather rare thing so far this year.
> 
> I will see some of you on the 17th at the Charity cut.


Oh bummer. We'll miss you, Steve.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2014)

Headed north..


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 25, 2014)

Right behind ya.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 25, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Glad to see he made it



Echo, as in plus one........................................................

Feed that man some cookies and cake. Will yah....................


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2014)

Lurch2 said:


> Right behind ya.


Boy.. The water treatment plant in KC is especially foul this morning..


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 25, 2014)

All stirred up eh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2014)

How's the field conditions up there..??
Mud?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 25, 2014)

Just saw Cobey about 40 minutes ago he is wound up.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm calling this one off.



You can't post stuff like this after they removed the 'unlike' button!

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 25, 2014)

Ya hedge , little muddy 1.3in. Hopefully soaks in,70 and sunny and breezy will make it ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks to be a good drying out day. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 25, 2014)

this is what ur lookin for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 25, 2014)

Rolling out, eta.... 55min


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 25, 2014)

Welp... The splitter can handle 95mph.. Not a wobble 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 25, 2014)

After putting in a 80 hour week, I moving slow. Will be leaving around 10:30a with close to a 5 hour drive hope to be there with the bucking trailer around 3:30p.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 25, 2014)

3.5 more hrs

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2014)

Dodgegeeks are on there way. See ya in about 5 hours. Nice looking day we got.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Apr 25, 2014)

ash man said:


> Sometimes living in Ohio and not further west sucks. This time is one of them. Sounds like a hoot.



Try living in NEW JERSEY!!


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 25, 2014)

struggle and I are on our way. the truck keeps getting fuller and fuller as we go. lots of fun finds.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok it's been 2hrs and 21 minutes since the last post. I know most of you have smarter phones.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2014)

Almost there!!!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 25, 2014)

Leaving at 6:30 for gtg

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 25, 2014)

Got lots of sweets to get rid of. Hope your hungry. Made by little olé church ladies. We can't eat it






Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 25, 2014)

Malia got a little saw action finally! You can't hang out round this group of folks too long before you will need to run one!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 25, 2014)

Got started on a little bear in basswood. Man this stuff is soft and smooth as silk!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2014)

Played until I was pooped......see u all tomorrow


----------



## Genius (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a question for all of you guys over there.

So AS is THE latest chainsaw and firewood forum. The owner collects a lot of $$$$ from this site.

Then there is also the "other" site S/H. The owner of that site (Chuck'r) is making no money from his site. He started it for fun, he takes only donation's to run it. And if more money comes in than what o operating costs are, he takes the donation button down. So he isn't making a penny off S/H


So, with that being said.

How were the saw races that Darrin sponsored VS the races that Chuck'r sponsored?

Oh Yea, that's right.

Darrin has more vacations to the Swiss Alps that he's saving up for.


----------



## sgrizz (Apr 26, 2014)

Sounds like the weather is going to be great at the gtg today !
Have fun and I will be checking in from time to time today from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2014)

sgrizz said:


> Sounds like the weather is going to be great at the gtg today !
> Have fun and I will be checking in from time to time today from Pennsylvania.


Yes, the weather report sounds great indeed. Rain supposed to move in tonight, but we'll be done by then!!!!!
It would be nice if the rain could hold off long enough for our tenters and campers to pack up in dry conditions.
Hope to have a fun and safe day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 26, 2014)

It is a beautiful day. Sunrise breath taking.


----------



## workshop (Apr 26, 2014)

Good morning everybody. Be sure and take lots of pictures, please. Hope everyone has lots of fun and play safe.


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 26, 2014)

Wish I was there instead of at work!! Maybe next time, sounds like great fun.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 26, 2014)

sgrizz said:


> Sounds like the weather is going to be great at the gtg today !
> Have fun and I will be checking in from time to time today from Pennsylvania.


 sgrizz,don't see ya on my list for the PA GTG.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 26, 2014)

PICS, we need PICS.


----------



## workshop (Apr 26, 2014)

Pics, pics, pics, pics, pics. Pleeeeease.


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks to everyone that once again makes these events go

Especially to the host family and all they do. and those local CAD bums that helped . Watching the portable mill, the firewood processing trailer and the various splitters. The super split was interesting to see it in person. 

I'm home now TallGuy is on his way home from here.

Food was great as always. Lots and lots of people go to a lot of work on this thank you!


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks again to all. These are alll the pics I took.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 26, 2014)

Good times






Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you, everyone, for the very nice sympathy card for me! My mom was a sassy lady & thought it was pretty neat that Doug was involved in this group. THANK YOU again. It means a lot to me that you thought of my family. It looks like you had a GREAT TIME today!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice pics fellas! Work sucks, rather be there! Hope you guys are enjoying the weekend!!


----------



## Bill G (Apr 26, 2014)

All I can say is WHAT A WONDERFUL DAY.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 26, 2014)

Two person saw video. Little short. If you go full screen it is in HD


----------



## heimannm (Apr 26, 2014)

Words cannot describe what a great day it was. Mark and Ron Hosky and Mike Manley put in a tremendous effort getting everything ready and get stuck with all of the clean up but they do it time and again, how can you beat that? I especially enjoyed meeting and getting to spend some time with AWOL and family. I have a wonderful new McBrother to work with.

I will put up some photos tomorrow afternoon.

Mark


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 26, 2014)

Stu running my big saw in some big wood.


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2014)

Good racing today  thanks to you all for making me and Tabby feel welcomed. Thanks to the Hoskeys and Mike and all who cooked food , hung out, and played with saws.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks to all there for a great time, especially the folks who spent all the time and effort to put it together. I really enjoyed the casual conversations and the "Hey, let's have fun!" attitudes at the GTG. It was my first, but not my last! My 910E didn't make it back here, it has a new home. So, now I can feed the CAD with a new color or size saw!
Thanks again!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope everyone made(s) it home and travels safely! Had a nasty storm go through last night, woke me up about 1:30am, and I was hoping that no one was still tent camping over night. Had a great time this weekend, and was good to meet such a diverse group of people. Finally to put some faces with screen names was good too, although I'm terrible with names, it's going to take a while to get them all down. Big thanks to the Hosky family and Mike for the hard work and hospitality! I know there's others, and thanks to you as well! I didn't take many pics but got some video that I'll work on trying to get uploaded, if time permits today at work.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2014)

Someone left orange and green camp chairs and a black cup. Me thinking hedge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm home & rested.

If they are Hedge's chairs and if they were to make it to the Waukee Charity Cut, Workshop or I could bring them back & return them to Hedge at the next Springfield, MO area Charity Cut.

Let me repeat: A GREAT BIG THANKS!!!!!  to the sponsoring family/group. You all did a great job! 

I believe every one had a fantastic time, didn't see a single frown or pout although I did see some huge smiles & a large variety of saws & methods of hauling them.

Pros of attending: 
- Meeting folks & being able to put names with faces.
- Gaining knowledge, learned the basics of square filing a chain, the need to hold the starting cord out while shutting off some of the older saws like Mac's & why.
- Being able to see different options for working with lumber & fire wood.
- Things to look for in a milling saw. 
- ......

Cons:


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Cons:
> *it was only 2 days (1 for those that showed up on Saturday), and not a week or longer
> *not getting around to meet everyone and visit (was probably more my fault)


I fit it.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

Just a few vids I took Friday when Mike took some of us to the sawmill near by. Thought I'd share. I have other vids of some of the cant races, they are uploading as I post. Will post once they are up and ready.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 27, 2014)

Getting ready to hit the road home. Great times!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 27, 2014)

got the sign done about 1am put a coat of urethane on this morning! Sweet! Thanks again for all the hospitality! Malia and I had an awesome time!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Apr 27, 2014)

sam-tip said:


>


Awe nuts. Anyone get a pic of me starting that cut over my head?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 27, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Awe nuts. Anyone get a pic of me starting that cut over my head?


That 2 man was excellent.. 
Thanks Chris, for bringing it!
I love watching that big 3/4" chain rolling mulch out the back...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2014)

. Wild thing VS tannerite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 27, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Awe nuts. Anyone get a pic of me starting that cut over my head?


Not sure but they got me ending the cut on my ass. Not sure what happened there, it felt like i was in slow motion.


----------



## old guy (Apr 27, 2014)

Cheryl and I left about 6:45 this morning, hit heavy rain and crosswind at Ames all the way to MPLS and got home at 12:20. We really enjoyed sawing and the people, was good to put faces to names on AS. Thanks to everyone that put this together.

John


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 27, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Not sure but they got me ending the cut on my ass. Not sure what happened there, it felt like i was in slow motion.


You should have taken your stool out there man!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I got some of the races. I would have like to gotten more, but well not having the right setup, I sure wasn't going to hold my phone up all day. Sorry I didn't get more, but if I saw the big 2 stroke pipe, I tried to record it. I had about 15 races or so, and just threw them together into 1 video with some quick editing, as well this is not my forte. 



I know there's other that have some video, as I seen them take some. Hope they can post em up as well.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 27, 2014)

Now there's something ya don't see everyday




and might have to be real lucky to ever see again! Thanks AWOL and Mark for racing those BP's!!! That was really cool to see. They sound sweet!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 27, 2014)

And who needs a gator when you have a croc? That thing is bad



to the bone mike!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's a couple saw pics...

AWOL & Andydodgegeek






Andydodgegeek & Bill G 






Modified Mark & Bill G






A little mentorship






Tallguy & the mighty mite






The Dodgegeeks running the bow saw (cool !)









Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 27, 2014)

Some more... 
Running this thing made the trip worth it by itself!









Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2014)

Swedish candle before tannerite, candle after. Found pieces 100+ yards out , wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, lumberjackchef! That sign turned out awesome!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2014)

nice vids Grimmy


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Write, lumberjackchef! That sign turned out awesome!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


It sure did! he does awesome work!


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 27, 2014)

givin me chills lookin at all those cool pics. can't wait till next sat. and my first GTG. i know ours won't be quite as awesome but we're gonna have fun. Sarahdodgegeek why weren't you on the business end of that two person saw?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's another pic I found on my phone. Now that's a bar!






Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 27, 2014)

Folks, I ended up with the following extra shirts, and I'd really like to find homes for them, as I sell them at my cost (no margin to cover any extras) 

If your interested, pleaser let me know:

XL - 2 orange, 5 black, 
2XL - 1 red, 
3XL - 1 black

I also have 1 3XL cutting cancer shirt left over of anyone's looking for one. 

Let me know, thanks!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Folks, I ended up with the following extra shirts, and I'd really like to find homes for them, as I sell them at my cost (no margin to cover any extras)
> 
> If your interested, pleaser let me know:
> 
> ...


Sent ya a PM for 2 XLS and the 2XL. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 27, 2014)

Finally get a break to post up so here goes. 

I want to thank all the attendees for coming and enjoying the day with us and for all of those that brought the equipment to enjoy and of course the bad a$$ rare saws. I feel bad that there were some if you I barley got more than a hi in, and was off to the next thing! We plan on next year already and have enough logs left over that we won't have to search too hard to get ready for next year! 

Big thanks to Boyd for all the goodies and all the wives that helped with the food Friday and Saturday!! 

Let me know if anyone is missing something and I will take it to Doug's charity cut the 17th of may and see if we can get it back to you! 

And finally woodchucker for sponsoring the pay outs for the cant races! It is really awesome that you can pony up the prize money out of your own pocket!! We really did miss you and wished that you could have been here!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2014)

A few more photos. Sam tip brought a big chuck that received a lot of attention during the morning.







Tall Guy started the whittling with the Mity Mite.




I found a decent log to initiate the new to me CP125. Thanks Chris (CBFarmall) for the nice additions to my collection. I will post up the Super 550 when I get it cleaned up a bit.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2014)

AWOL brought a nice trailer load of McCulloch saws as well as the whole family. Sadly, I did not keep track of all the boys names but I will say that Alan and Rebecca are as nice of people as you will ever meet.




I wonder why this little lad seems so happy?




I parked beside Nathan (Nstueve) who had some sort of rainbow saws.




I brought a few Mac's to play with and took home two additional saws...one that I left in Baraboo last August that Bill G rescued for me and one 1-10 with the McCulloch bullfrog carburetor to try and get going for Mark Hosky.




Mitch (Mewba) brought an empty truck, I guess he was anticipating taking a few more saws home.




Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 27, 2014)

Huge thank you to Sarah for the shirts and announcing the races!! We couldn't do it with out you!!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2014)

There was a bit a cooking cutting going on as well as some training for the younger enthusiasts.







Just wait 'till next year!




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2014)

The Hosky friend Virgil Vavra brought his Lucas swing mill to make some lumber. Very interesting to see this in operation.






The blade rotates 90° to produce some very nice pieces in just a couple of passes.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2014)

There was some friendly racing going on a well.











Mark


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

I forgot, but just uploaded the vids I have of Virgil running his Lucas Mill. I haven't even watched them myself, but they are in 1080. I found this very interesting to watch. I've never seen any mill work like this done. Thanks Virgil for bringing it and demoing it for us!!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 27, 2014)

Another Lucas Mill Video


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2014)

Mark thankyou for letting me run your BP! that was a blast!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Here's a couple saw pics...
> 
> AWOL & Andydodgegeek
> 
> ...




Sarah, just wondering if you ever seen a bow saw being raced before?  I think its a first for me.  It was Mikes idea, so I said I would try it. 

I'm glad you got to run one, since you said you never got the chance before, sorry the 744 decided to be moody yesterday but I found out today why. It had a leaking gasket between the carb and the reed valve adapter. I must have screwed it up the other day when I had the carb off of it. It's fixed now though. I'll bring a direct drive bow saw for you to run next time. ..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2014)

cobey said:


> Mark thankyou for letting me run your BP! that was a blast!!



It surely is a neat saw isn't it? 

I had the pleasure of getting to inspect and run it a year or so when we were privileged with a visit here at my house from Mark


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2014)

got to love it 
it was great to meet you Mark!


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> It surely is a neat saw isn't it?
> 
> I had the pleasure of getting to inspect and run it a year or so when we were privileged with a visit here at my house from Mark


 I wish I had been able to bring my poulans (245a and 3700) but I ran out of room


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 27, 2014)

cobey said:


> I wish I had been able to bring my poulans (245a and 3700) but I ran out of room



Now you had room in the back seat.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 27, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wow, lumberjackchef! That sign turned out awesome!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Thanks, I love doing those type of signs too. The oak slabs are heavy to work with but turn out above par ! Glad to be blessed with the opportunity to do it as well.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2014)

cobey said:


> I wish I had been able to bring my poulans (245a and 3700) but I ran out of room



I would have left something else.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 27, 2014)

Where the photos of the bear carving? It turned out great!


----------



## cobey (Apr 27, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Now you had room in the back seat.


 wife made me bring clothes and cooler and stuff  the car was already squatting pretty bad... gonna build a trailer


----------



## Philbert (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks to Homelite410 and the Hoskeys for organizing and hosting the GTG, and to everyone else who pitched in. We had beautiful weather on Saturday and I met a lot of guys I only knew on line. 

I will try and post some photos in a few days, especially if they are different from those others have posted.

Philbert


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 27, 2014)

Philbert, did you end up with a head count?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 28, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Philbert, did you end up with a head count?



I was tasked with getting people to sign in, but did not count, and do not have the official book.

Philbert


----------



## Bill G (Apr 28, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wow, lumberjackchef! That sign turned out awesome!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



That is a simply a TOP NOTCH piece of work. The skill and knowledge needed is amazing


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 28, 2014)

Lots of people to thank. Thanks to the Hoskey's, Mike and all else that put this together. A thanks to modified mark, cbfarmall, and Bill for letting me and Sarah run such a cool bunch of old saws. The two man was real cool, the solo twin was very cool (love the sound of that thing), the old poulan bow saws and that stick shift homelite were a real treat to not only see but make a few cuts with, that's the stuff that makes these GTG's great. Everyone was extremely friendly and I had a great time. I sure am glad I got involved with such a great group of people. Thanks again.


----------



## mweba (Apr 28, 2014)

Only vid I took. BP-1's racing .


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 28, 2014)

Bill G said:


> That is a simply a TOP NOTCH piece of work. The skill and knowledge needed is amazing


Thanks for the kind words Bill. It was truly a blessing that I did not know I possessed and give thanks to the Lord for endowing me with such a gift. And the best part is being able to share it with everyone! The other carver on my team, Darick, had a close call with the tornado that hit in SEK yesterday. His aunt and her neighbors however, were in the direct path and lost their homes in Baxter Springs, Ks. He called and asked if I was ready for a carve-a-thon to help raise some money for their immediate needs. We feel this is the reason that God brought us together because we both feel like the gift of carving that we have been given should be used, not for personal gain, but to use it to help out our brothers and sisters in their time of greatest need and share the love of God with everyone that we encounter. Have a blessed day everyone!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Apr 28, 2014)

we forgot to take a group pic... I think I have yet to be in a GTG group pic 

Had tons of fun, thanks to everyone!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 28, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Thanks for the kind words Bill. It was truly a blessing that I did not know I possessed and give thanks to the Lord for endowing me with such a gift. And the best part is being able to share it with everyone! The other carver on my team, Darick, had a close call with the tornado that hit in SEK yesterday. His aunt and her neighbors however, were in the direct path and lost their homes in Baxter Springs, Ks. He called and asked if I was ready for a carve-a-thon to help raise some money for their immediate needs. We feel this is the reason that God brought us together because we both feel like the gift of carving that we have been given should be used, not for personal gain, but to use it to help out our brothers and sisters in their time of greatest need and share the love of God with everyone that we encounter. Have a blessed day everyone!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


You truly are a top notch individual, i am glad i got to meet you. I wish we lived closer.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2014)

nstueve said:


> we forgot to take a group pic... I think I have yet to be in a GTG group pic
> 
> Had tons of fun, thanks to everyone!



We would have needed a super duper wide angle lens to do a group picture of everyone this time.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 28, 2014)

The numbers weren't what u was expected but I'm real happy with the turn out!


----------



## cobey (Apr 28, 2014)

I dont think everyone got wrote down maybe?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 28, 2014)

I counted like 29 members at least on the bear alone and I know everyone didn't get to sign it.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (Apr 28, 2014)

Remember only the members signed the log book. That doesn't include the family members, neighbors, & friends.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 28, 2014)

I want to thank Mark, Ron, and Mike for the time, effort and money that they expended to make this GTG possible. A lot of people don't realize the amount of work that goes into setting up one of these events. I also want to thank the other AS members and local folks who helped to make event possible. Kudos to Boyd, Wet Gun Powder for the Jonsered stuff he sent, I snagged a nice Sunday go to meeting cap. If I missed anyone, a big thanks to you also. I have attended seven Iowa GTG's in the last four years and enjoyed them all and the ( Lord willing and the Crick don't Rise) there will be many more.
I was glad to see the Indiana boys and Bill G, they always bring a lot of cool old saws to run, these guys bring chain saw history. The Mn. boys always bring a nice selection of the true Jonsered saws, pre Elux. I traded Adam/ aka Dale out of a P100 to go along with my PM 1000, a little TLC and it should be good to go.
I only brought home 8 extra saws this trip, 3 runners, 3 that need some tlc, and 2 parts saws, two years ago I brought home 17, I just can't turn down a deal. I was supposed to get a 660 Remmy from Struggle, but I forgot about it and he didn't remind me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2014)

nstueve said:


> we forgot to take a group pic... I think I have yet to be in a GTG group pic
> 
> Had tons of fun, thanks to everyone!









You been in one...


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 28, 2014)

K here are a couple of pics of the bear for Anne! I posted them in the WWS thread where she has been sharing her progress as a present from all of us at GTG!


















Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 28, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> K here are a couple of pics of the bear for Anne! I posted them in the WWS thread where she has been sharing her progress as a present from all of us at the gtg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You sir do very good work.. The bear looks amazing and the sign turned out awesome. Hope to see you again next year!!


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 28, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> K here are a couple of pics of the bear for Anne! I posted them in the WWS thread where she has been sharing her progress as a present from all of us at the gtg!


 

That is A1 awesome and a fantastic idea for a gift. You are a top shelf person with top shelf talent. Where is the 2-thumbs up emoticon when you need it?


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 28, 2014)

A lot of thanks are coming our way from you good folks and it is all much appreciated!!!! It is a lot of work, but Mike, Mark and I and our families really do enjoy hosting this event and it is not because of our work .............it is because so many of you are willing to drive the distances you do, share your knowledge, cool saws and fantastic personalities with others.We like seeing our chainsaw friends and making new ones.
There was so much going on that I didnt even get to take it all in. One thing I really wanted to see was the bucking trailer and splitters in action and I just didnt get over there in time. Maybe will see it at the next charity cut. I know I am sure thankful for the two days of nice weather in between rainy spells-----very nice to have sunshine on Friday and Saturday.
The carvings by Chad (lumberjackchef) truly are amazing and am very glad to see your talent being used to serve God! The plaque you did for my in-laws business is GREAT. They think it is spectacular and cant wait to hang it in front of their shop in the Black Hills. Father in law couldnt believe you did it while they were here! 
We all had a great time at the Midwest Sawfest GTG.

Ron


----------



## struggle (Apr 28, 2014)

nstueve said:


> we forgot to take a group pic... I think I have yet to be in a GTG group pic
> 
> Had tons of fun, thanks to everyone!


We saw enough of your ass no need to see anymore of you. You have taken over Wendel's job on that and succeeded him by a large crack margin


MoJim I will most likely not be getting rid of the Remmys anytime soon. When we left I looked around and didn't see you. You must have been working another deal else where in the crowd We left a little early as I get rather skittish around weather changing fast. Didn't want to risk driving into any stuff o the way home.


----------



## olyman (Apr 28, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> We would have needed a super duper wide angle lens to do a group picture of everyone this time.


when I was in auctioneer school, I seen the HUGE pics of the past classes. when they went to take ours, ah hah!!! they used a motor drive 35 m/m camera, with a motor driven base on a tripod!! the bleachers we stood on, were set up in circle, and as the camera turned, it kept clicking pics...they then joined them together, in the film lab, to make one solid pic,,like a "three foot" picture.. the antique ones........


----------



## rheima (Apr 28, 2014)

I too want to thank the Mark, Ron, Mike and all the others involved with the great GTG. I am always amazed at the different saws that show up and the amazing people that make the machines really work. Hope everyone made it home ok and see you next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ray


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 28, 2014)

As always, good food, good people, good times. Thanks to all who make it happen. 
I stuck around to see family Sun & came home today. Quite a bit of wind damage in southern IA from Sun nights storms. Hope everybodies ok.


----------



## cobey (Apr 28, 2014)

nasty weather last night for sure! me and chad went by several places that got hit before or after we went by


----------



## cobey (Apr 28, 2014)

BTW...AWOL is having chainsaw races the saturday the 10th of may in cabool for them that are close to him
i am gonna try but its four hours away from me


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 29, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> The numbers weren't what u was expected but I'm real happy with the turn out!


I just looked at the sign in book monday after work and there are 40 entries. Not all of them are forum people and I'm sure not everyone got signed in.
Sorry about the name tags guys, especially newbies, I know they are helpful to identify and sort out whos who. The thing is we had 100 of them, but none of us remembered to get them out and use em.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 29, 2014)

cobey said:


> nasty weather last night for sure! me and chad went by several places that got hit before or after we went by


For sure! North of Fort Scott 2 very large grain silos were thrown right on top of a BNSF train at the elevator in Hammond, Ks. Plus my carving buddy Darick's aunt lost her home in Baxter Springs, Ks .






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Philbert the volunteers need some training in Baxter too! When Darick was talking with the mayor last night about us setting up and doing a carve-a-thin down there to help raise money for immediate needs he was told that one volunteer took a ride up a 14' trunk of an oak the the rootball was still attached on. It was spring loaded and as he cut the trunk loose it took off, for some reason or another he held on to it and he had to have someone get him down! Another guy already cut off his hand with a chainsaw. Proof positive that buying a poulan at Walmart and showing up to help doesn't make you a professional tree trimmer! Ouch#$%!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry my phone made me double post that one!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 29, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Hey Philbert the volunteers need some training in Baxter too! When Darick was talking with the mayor last night about us setting up and doing a carve-a-thin down there to help raise money for immediate needs he was told that one volunteer took a ride up a 14' trunk of an oak the the rootball was still attached on. It was spring loaded and as he cut the trunk loose it took off, for some reason or another he held on to it and he had to have someone get him down! Another guy already cut off his hand with a chainsaw. Proof positive that buying a poulan at Walmart and showing up to help doesn't make you a professional tree trimmer! Ouch#$%!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Let me know if there is anything I can do to assist.. You know what I got available here..


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 29, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Let me know if there is anything I can do to assist.. You know what I got available here..


Will do! We got the ok from the mayor to go ahead we just gotta figure out where we are gonna set up. I will let you all know what all we can use when we get rolling.....

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 29, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Hey Philbert the volunteers need some training in Baxter too! When Darick was talking with the mayor last night about us setting up and doing a carve-a-thin down there to help raise money for immediate needs he was told that one volunteer took a ride up a 14' trunk of an oak the the rootball was still attached on. It was spring loaded and as he cut the trunk loose it took off, for some reason or another he held on to it and he had to have someone get him down! Another guy already cut off his hand with a chainsaw. Proof positive that buying a poulan at Walmart and showing up to help doesn't make you a professional tree trimmer!



Send me a PM with a contact name (real name, not screen name) and phone number, along with the location, and I will see if I can put you in touch with the right people. There are networks of trained, volunteer groups around the country, and the key is to find the right group. Some may have already headed down to Arkansas and those areas.

Philbert


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 29, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Send me a PM with a contact name (real name, not screen name) and phone number, along with the location, and I will see if I can put you in touch with the right people. There are networks of trained, volunteer groups around the country, and the key is to find the right group. Some may have already headed down to Arkansas and those areas.
> 
> Philbert


Pm sent! Thanks.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 29, 2014)

I finally got home awhile ago, I stayed in Redding Sunday night and last night. Calling for more rain tonight and tomorrow. We must have had some strong winds while I was gone, a few things got moved around from where they were when I left last Wedsday. It's 60 degrees in the house, so I need to go out and start a fire. Later Jim.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 29, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> I finally got home awhile ago, I stayed in Redding Sunday night and last night. Calling for more rain tonight and tomorrow. We must have had some strong winds while I was gone, a few things got moved around from where they were when I left last Wedsday. It's 60 degrees in the house, so I need to go out and start a fire. Later Jim.


Stay warm Jim, spring cant be too far away............I wouldnt think.


----------



## struggle (Apr 29, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Stay warm Jim, spring cant be too far away............I wouldnt think.



Didn't you get the memo? Summer is over fall is here.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 30, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Stay warm Jim, spring cant be too far away............I wouldnt think.


 I hope so, the weather heads are saying 38 degrees for tonight, wth it's almost the first of May. The bad part is I think some of those 85 and 90 degree days aren't far off.


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 30, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> those 85 and 90 degree days aren't far off.


 
dislike button


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

*Photos (Smiles)*

Finally got them off the phone. Will try to post some in batches that don't repeat - we all seem to take some of the same shots!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

*More Photos (Folks)*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

*Even More (Lookin' Sharp!)*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

*And More (Guys and Their Stuff)*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

*Sawin' 1*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

*Sawin' 2

Philbert







*


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

*Saws and Stuff*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

*Misc.*

Philbert


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for great pics Philbert.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 30, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Thanks for great pics Philbert.



+1..................You betcha..............................


----------



## nstueve (Apr 30, 2014)

Philbert said:


> *Saws and Stuff*View attachment 347680


For those that want to know...
116si
makita 9010
dolmar 9010
makita 9010
dolmar 7900
dolmar 166
poulan 6000s (dolmar 152/153 in green)
makita 6800i

there's a large jred 111s in the back but this was supposed to be a dolly log?!?!  

Hopefully next year we can have more... I'd like to get all the Dolmar colors in one log including Mark H's yellow dolly-mac 166 and a silver 112/119...


----------



## heimannm (Apr 30, 2014)

I did not see the chaps test, what was the outcome?

Mark


----------



## nstueve (Apr 30, 2014)

heimannm said:


> I did not see the chaps test, what was the outcome?
> 
> Mark


one nip with my saw and i was seeing chips from the log. 

the strings bound up my clutch after 2-3 hits...


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 30, 2014)

nstueve said:


> one nip with my saw and i was seeing chips from the log.
> 
> the strings bound up my clutch after 2-3 hits...


 what size saw?


----------



## nstueve (Apr 30, 2014)

tree monkey said:


> what size saw?


084 stihl with 404 skip

And let me clarify... it bound up the 084 and slowed it down but didn't bring it to a complete stop. I ran the 084 in several long cuts shortly there after. It was a PITA to remove all the strings later from the clutch drum to get that bearing back to struggle.

I'm sure there will be different results depending on saw size/power and chain type but i usually don't put chaps on until I hit the 28" bar size...


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2014)

heimannm said:


> I did not see the chaps test, what was the outcome?
> 
> Mark


The chaps won IMO.

These were older chaps (1985?) made to earlier standards - which is why I had limited confidence in them.

They stalled out the 40v saw without penetration, even though they are not rated for electric saws.

Then they stalled out Mark Lam's (screen name?) Husky 460 Rancher, running an 18 inch, 3/8" pitch bar, just piercing the inner layer.

_Then_, Nstueve blipped it, near the cuff, with his saw.

All on the same leg, and after the other fiber loss. So this was more of a demonstration than a controlled test. As Nstueve suggests, the chaps should be rated for the saw used (and maybe newer than 30 years old?)

One observer noted that a hard log is different than a soft leg, which probably would affect how deeply a chain would penetrate through the chaps.

As I cleaned the seized nose sprockets on the first two saws: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/nose-sprocket-rescue-illustrated.256640/
I realized that the jamming of the bar sprocket likely helps to stall the saw out, whereas, a hardnose bar would not. So there may actually be a small, additional margin of safety when running sprocket nose bars (with chaps).


Philbert


----------



## Icehouse (Apr 30, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> That is A1 awesome and a fantastic idea for a gift. You are a top shelf person with top shelf talent. Where is the 2-thumbs up emoticon when you need it?


----------



## Derrick Johnson (May 1, 2014)

Hey I ended up with a 1/2 inch drive craftsman ratchet and impact socket in the trailer when I got home. Think it came out of the tool box at the farm. If someone can pm me the mailing address I'll get it shipped to its home.

Thanks


----------



## hoskvarna (May 1, 2014)

Derrick Johnson said:


> Hey I ended up with a 1/2 inch drive craftsman ratchet and impact socket in the trailer when I got home. Think it came out of the tool box at the farm. If someone can pm me the mailing address I'll get it shipped to its home.
> 
> Thanks


i was goin to post i was missin that.
thanks.
mark hoskey
3507 v ave chelsea,ia 52215


----------



## Homelite410 (May 1, 2014)

Hmmmmmm I used one, thought I put it back??


----------



## cobey (May 2, 2014)

thanks for the pics philbert!! very nice!!!!


----------



## heimannm (May 2, 2014)

I came home with a new bar cover thanks to Sarah and Andy. 




Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (May 2, 2014)

I got 2 of them. Pretty sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cobey (May 2, 2014)

thanks Dodgegeeks for my bar cover


----------



## cobey (May 2, 2014)

............................................. GTG withdraw


----------



## Homelite410 (May 2, 2014)

cobey said:


> ............................................. GTG withdraw


Ha...... I'm still in recovery!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 2, 2014)

We'll be cuttin and splitting tomorrow about 9 for anybody that wants to help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (May 2, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> We'll be cuttin and splitting tomorrow about 9 for anybody that wants to help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Love to but Hailey has soccer and I better spend some time with my family.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 2, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> We'll be cuttin and splitting tomorrow about 9 for anybody that wants to help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I dont want to, but......................oh, just kidding, I'll be there!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 2, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> We'll be cuttin and splitting tomorrow about 9 for anybody that wants to help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Would love to, but I already signed up for work this weekend. Day shift on Saturday, double shift on Sunday.  So I'll be reading up on the forums


----------



## Ronaldo (May 2, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Would love to, but I already signed up for work this weekend. Day shift on Saturday, double shift on Sunday.  So I'll be reading up on the forums


We'll try ya again next time.


----------



## Derrick Johnson (May 2, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> i was goin to post i was missin that.
> thanks.
> mark hoskey
> 3507 v ave chelsea,ia 52215


 
I'll ship it out Monday!!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 2, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Would love to, but I already signed up for work this weekend. Day shift on Saturday, double shift on Sunday.  So I'll be reading up on the forums


If possible, let me know before Wednesday, and I'll have a better chance to make it. That's the latest I can sign up for OT for the weekend.


----------



## Philbert (May 2, 2014)

Pennsylvania GTG this weekend . . .

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Pennsylvania GTG this weekend . . .


----------



## Homelite410 (May 2, 2014)

just ain't the same without y'all here.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> just ain't the same without y'all here.....


GTG with drawl sucks.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 2, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> GTG with drawl sucks.


Its not the saws.............. Its the people!


----------



## Mo. Jim (May 2, 2014)

farmer steve said:


>


 Steve after tomorrow you will be hooked on GTG's, then you will be wanting a bigger and faster saw or three. Hope everything goes well, saw safe.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 3, 2014)

. Here's the wood pile after mxracer brought his splitter and using our splitter. Alex,Ron ,Jess ,Keaten and I cut and split in about 2hrs. Got that much more to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> . Here's the wood pile after mxracer brought his splitter and using our splitter. Alex,Ron ,Jess ,Keaten and I cut and split in about 2hrs. Got that much more to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


That's a good pile there. I was thinking about you guys while I was at work. I had to run my ass off, as I was pretty much the only one here, with 2 departments running everything and 2 other departments running parts. It was such a nice day for that too. Dam work! QQ


----------



## hoskvarna (May 4, 2014)

looked at the sign in sheet,had around 365 saws and 78 +or- people here[familys included]
the racing tally ,i could tell who won but not the money placers,let mike do that.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 4, 2014)

sorry i didnt get around and visit with everyone and be a better host.
i felt obligated to help virgil on the lucas mill being he was cuttin lumber for me.
i only run 1 saw,cbfarmalls solo twin.it sounds more like a crotch rocket than a chainsaw.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 4, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> sorry i didnt get around and visit with everyone and be a better host.
> i felt obligated to help virgil on the lucas mill being he was cuttin lumber for me.
> i only run 1 saw,cbfarmalls solo twin.it sounds more like a crotch rocket than a chainsaw.


Same here I don't think I even said hi to very many people! 

Maybe next year we will have to change some things up a bit and have some more people to help out. 

I did have fun tho and did you say mark, we had 40 some Friday night?


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 4, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> sorry i didnt get around and visit with everyone and be a better host.
> i felt obligated to help virgil on the lucas mill being he was cuttin lumber for me.
> i only run 1 saw,cbfarmalls solo twin.it sounds more like a crotch rocket than a chainsaw.



Well if you were only going to run one, I think you made a good choice of which one.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 4, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well if you were only going to run one, I think you made a good choice of which one.


Maybe Chris can bring it again next year!


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Maybe Chris can bring it again next year!



Because you missed out on your chance at it??


----------



## Homelite410 (May 4, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> Because you missed out on your chance at it??


Nope. Its just a bad a$$ saw.. 


And I love the variety of saws tat show up here in Iowa!


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> And I love the variety of saws tat show up here in Iowa!



You and me both.


----------



## cobey (May 4, 2014)

ya somereally sweet ones!!


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 5, 2014)

Malia got in a little cookie cutting time today on the MM 250!






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 6, 2014)

I'm waiting for the photos of Malia racing chainsaws. opcorn:


----------



## Homelite410 (May 6, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm waiting for the photos of Malia racing chainsaws. opcorn:


With chaps!!


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 6, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> With chaps!!


Yes! and that pic was after she was done cutting those cookies!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (May 6, 2014)

Andy won one of the vintage classes 80cc maybe? I got 60cc vintage. 
dont know about mod classes


----------



## Bill G (May 7, 2014)

cobey said:


> Andy won one of the vintage classes 80cc maybe? I got 60cc vintage.
> dont know about mod classes



Have there been times posted???? Is so I surely missed them which is par for the course


----------



## Homelite410 (May 7, 2014)

Bill G said:


> Have there been times posted???? Is so I surely missed them which is par for the course


I need to get the book from hoskeys then I'll post them up for you all!


----------



## jra1100 (May 7, 2014)

Wish I could have been there. Susan got word on the previous Friday that they needed all the lawyers to be in Portland on Thursday of that week. She said she could come home Friday or she could visit her father is Tucson. Her father is 95 and in excellent health, but he is 95. If she wasn't here, I couldn't go to the GTG, but I told her to go to Tucson. The best planning has a way of getting screwed up on occasion.

Looks like a wonderful time was had by all, and thanks to the pic's and the video I got to see some friends, and saw a lot of new faces. Oh well next year I guess. JR


----------



## hoskvarna (May 7, 2014)

We missed u and your sweet rolls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (May 7, 2014)

jra1100 said:


> Wish I could have been there. Susan got word on the previous Friday that they needed all the lawyers to be in Portland on Thursday of that week. She said she could come home Friday or she could visit her father is Tucson. Her father is 95 and in excellent health, but he is 95. If she wasn't here, I couldn't go to the GTG, but I told her to go to Tucson. The best planning has a way of getting screwed up on occasion.
> 
> Looks like a wonderful time was had by all, and thanks to the pic's and the video I got to see some friends, and saw a lot of new faces. Oh well next year I guess. JR


Come to the charity cut Jr! With sticky rolls please!!


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 7, 2014)

With all Marcy will be baking, sticky buns also? No-one will be able to work!


----------



## jra1100 (May 7, 2014)

Ha Ha, you guys didn't miss me at all, the sticky buns are what you missed!!!! Seriously I hated to miss it, but I figured with her dad being 95 it was a lot more important for to see him than for me to play with chainsaws. I had stuff to take care of, including the dogs. I thought about bringing them, and they are about half chainsaw smart, but so friendly that I was afraid of them walking up to greet someone with a running chainsaw. 

When is this charity cut. I'm tempted. JR


----------



## sam-tip (May 7, 2014)

May 17th in Waukee Iowa. Just west of Des Moines next to Interstate 80. Wonder what people would think if we set the bucking trailer next to the interstate. 

I am still thinking about sticky buns. Yum.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 7, 2014)

Redneck wood processor?


----------



## jra1100 (May 8, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> May 17th in Waukee Iowa. Just west of Des Moines next to Interstate 80. Wonder what people would think if we set the bucking trailer next to the interstate.
> 
> I am still thinking about sticky buns. Yum.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk




Address? I'll put it in my gps. JR


----------



## sam-tip (May 8, 2014)

Waukee Iowa Charity Cut
3340 Ashworth Rd
Waukee IA 50263


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 10, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I need to get the book from hoskeys then I'll post them up for you all!



opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## dl5205 (May 10, 2014)

I've really enjoyed all the pics!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 16, 2014)

My youngest daughter, Jessica, was trying to decide if she wanted to go to the charity cut with Mark and me, and she asked if it is a GTG or a charity cut. I said a charity cut, but have never been to one so am not completely sure how they differ etc., etc.
She said well the one we have here is kind of a charity cut if you consider the Hoskey family as the charity recipients, because they cut a lot of wood for us!
Then she said I have the new shirt slogan:Midwest GTG and Hoskey Hill Charity Cut--where YOU heat OUR homes!
I thought that was pretty clever and worth sharing.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 18, 2014)

I still think we should pull logs all winter and lay them out and mark them instead of cutting cookies, yall could cut our rounds!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 18, 2014)

Then you all could not have the pleasure of doing it all.

Cause I know how you like to run your stihls Mike.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 18, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cause I know how you like to run your stihls Mike.


Thems fighting words buddy... Your on!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Thems fighting words buddy... Your on!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 18, 2014)

I'd rather run my wild thing....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I'd rather run my wild thing....


You OWN a Wild thing.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 18, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You OWN a Wild thing.


I do.... It's ported and it will noodle 18" bar baby !

I BET with PS3 it would keep up with a farm boss!

It was free that went thru the flood of 2008 in cedar rapids.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 24, 2014)

. Luke finally got the processer. Watched it work today. Sweet!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (May 24, 2014)

Does it work good?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 24, 2014)

Video? opcorn:


----------



## hoskvarna (May 24, 2014)

Don't know how to do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 24, 2014)

Looks awfully shiney! Hopefully it runs as good as it looks. What does it have for a power plant?


----------



## hoskvarna (May 24, 2014)

4 cyl kubota diesel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (May 24, 2014)

Would Luke bring it to waukee to help us?


----------



## hoskvarna (May 24, 2014)

Have to ask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (May 25, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Does it work good?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


werent there that long ,but what i saw it worked sweet!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 25, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Don't know how to do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


ive got video on the phone,but dont know how to get from there to here.


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 25, 2014)

I just have a basic flip phone but someone here will have the answer.


----------



## sam-tip (May 25, 2014)

I up load to Facebook or youtube then post the link by adding media to AS.

Do you know what diameter log the processor would handle?


Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (May 25, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I up load to Facebook or youtube then post the link by adding media to AS.
> 
> Do you know what diameter log the processor would handle?
> 
> ...


He ordered it with an extra wide log bed to help facilitate feeding large and crooked logs....I think it is a 20in wide bed. He also had them upgrade to a 30in bar. He did a lot of research and asked plenty of questions.
Luke owned a smaller processer before this one and talked about how helpful that was because he then knew what worked and what didnt and knew exactly what he wanted.
From what we saw it looked to be a pretty amazing machine.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 25, 2014)

. Made my own pickaroon out my broken x27 handle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 25, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> . Made my own pickaroon out my broken x27 handle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I have one of these broken handles to what did you use for the collar. Looks great by the way.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 25, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have one of these broken handles to what did you use for the collar. Looks great by the way.


I used a 2in id collar,heated up with torch and squeezed it the vise to fit close. Had to file a little on each to fit, then welded 1/2in shaft and sharpened to a triangle. That's what oliver1655 files his. Works good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (May 25, 2014)

Send that to fiskars for them to market it!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 25, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> . Made my own pickaroon out my broken x27 handle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I used it today, Pretty sweet!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 26, 2014)

We could call it a FISKAROON!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 26, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> We could call it a FISKAROON!


That's pretty creative Ron! Did Jess come up with that??


----------



## Ronaldo (May 26, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> That's pretty creative Ron! Did Jess come up with that??


NO, actually that one popped into my little ol brain all on its own.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 26, 2014)

Pretty crafty fellas! Very simple design


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 26, 2014)

It will be a llittle bit easier to hold than the Timber Tuff ones.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 26, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> It will be a llittle bit easier to hold than the Timber Tuff ones.


I have a timbertuff one and really liked tat Grey one you had!


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 26, 2014)

So do I. I would like to find a couple of more like it. Unfortunately, it was our dad's & I don't have any idea what brand it is. So, we just keep watching for them at sales/auctions.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 26, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> So do I. I would like to find a couple of more like it. Unfortunately, it was our dad's & I don't have any idea what brand it is. So, we just keep watching for them at sales/auctions.



Love sales and Auctions


----------



## Homelite410 (May 26, 2014)

Hey john, what about an aluminum head with a carbide lathe threading bit for the point?


----------



## Oliver1655 (May 27, 2014)

I think I will stick to steel. I like the feel of steel with a wood handle.


----------



## sam-tip (May 27, 2014)

I liked my dixie pickaroon. Just ordered new hickory handles. PS. don't use as a pry bar.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 1, 2014)

. This is what Grimmy ,Wayne ,Alex , Jess , Ron,keaten and I did yesterday. Little warm but we gotter done. Didn't get pics of Alex's splitter. Got all gtg wood split, saved some logs that weren't cut on much for next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Jun 1, 2014)

Good work guys. Wish I could've made the trip!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 2, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> . This is what Grimmy ,Wayne ,Alex , Jess , Ron,keaten and I did yesterday. Little warm but we gotter done. Didn't get pics of Alex's splitter. Got all gtg wood split, saved some logs that weren't cut on much for next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yea, I didn't get one of Alex's splitter, nor the fan that he needed either. I got a few pics, that I'll try to get up later. Fun stuff though. Time to get back to work, and relax and recover!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jun 2, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Yea, I didn't get one of Alex's splitter, nor the fan that he needed either. I got a few pics, that I'll try to get up later. Fun stuff though. Time to get back to work, and relax and recover!!




The fan sure was nice, I don't know of anyone who drives around with a fan and gen in the vehicle. Here I was bit**** and moaning about the heat and few min later grimmy strolls up with a standing fan and a gen... It was AWESOME! Was a good day other then the heat. Get two splitters going and enough people you can get a lot done in a short amount of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 2, 2014)

You guys have inspired me


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 2, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> The fan sure was nice, I don't know of anyone who drives around with a fan and gen in the vehicle. Here I was bit**** and moaning about the heat and few min later grimmy strolls up with a standing fan and a gen... It was AWESOME! Was a good day other then the heat. Get two splitters going and enough people you can get a lot done in a short amount of time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could have joined you all but graduation called.. We took the families to the zoo and all in all had a great weekend! Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> You guys have inspired me


That's got me thinking even more, if the charging circuit was higher on my splitter (I think it's pretty low, but I'm having difficulties finding out it's capabilities) I could just put a small inverter, say 4-500 watt max, enough to run an electric motor that could power that squirrel cage. Dam you Mike, for making me think more. Now I'll want to tinker some more and something else will get pushed back.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's some of the other pics I got. About the same as already been posted. The last one, isn't what we did for the day, as there was a pretty good pile already there. You can see the second lump to the right of it, that's all new, and the pile to the left, was all done Saturday.

If you had to guess, think we did 5 cord worth? I know it felt like more. Need to find a conveyor!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 2, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> That's got me thinking even more, if the charging circuit was higher on my splitter (I think it's pretty low, but I'm having difficulties finding out it's capabilities) I could just put a small inverter, say 4-500 watt max, enough to run an electric motor that could power that squirrel cage. Dam you Mike, for making me think more. Now I'll want to tinker some more and something else will get pushed back.


Too bad you couldn't belt drive a 2 wire gm alternator from behind the love joy.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Too bad you couldn't belt drive a 2 wire gm alternator from behind the love joy.


let the splitter do the splittin ,and the gen set do the coolin if thats what u want.
my 2cents!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 2, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> let the splitter do the splittin ,and the gen set do the coolin if thats what u want.
> my 2cents!


Tuff crowd eh?


I think it'd be easier to just just split wood then its less than 60 degrees out.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 2, 2014)

Yup , that's what thinking too. But sometimes don't work that way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 2, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Yup , that's what thinking too. But sometimes don't work that way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I know I'm behind on wood so I'll be sweating too!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Tuff crowd eh?
> 
> 
> I think it'd be easier to just just split wood then its less than 60 degrees out.


While I do prefer that, sometimes ya gotta do whatcha gotta do. I don't like doing that stuff in the heat, and it really wasn't quite that bad till after lunch. The dam sun came out and it got a little brutal. As long as there's plenty of water, breaks, and some shade for some relief, I'm game. I'm looking at a little blower to throw in as well, that would be better than the fan I had. If I got room, I'll carry both of em.

The rest of the month is touch n go. End of the month I head out on my annual vacation which takes me to the second week in July. After that, I'm game for whatever. Heck even a campfire n grub night would be good for me. I want to watch one of them roman candles being made and lit. I thought that was pretty neat.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 2, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> While I do prefer that, sometimes ya gotta do whatcha gotta do. I don't like doing that stuff in the heat, and it really wasn't quite that bad till after lunch. The dam sun came out and it got a little brutal. As long as there's plenty of water, breaks, and some shade for some relief, I'm game. I'm looking at a little blower to throw in as well, that would be better than the fan I had. If I got room, I'll carry both of em.
> 
> The rest of the month is touch n go. End of the month I head out on my annual vacation which takes me to the second week in July. After that, I'm game for whatever. Heck even a campfire n grub night would be good for me. I want to watch one of them roman candles being made and lit. I thought that was pretty neat.


Do you mean Swedish Candle.......................or maybe I missed something?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 2, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Do you mean Swedish Candle.......................or maybe I missed something?


Maybe that's it. It's where you cut the center out of a chunk and have to cut a relief hole and such. You were talking about it on Saturday, I just don't remember exactly what ya called it.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 2, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Maybe that's it. It's where you cut the center out of a chunk and have to cut a relief hole and such. You were talking about it on Saturday, I just don't remember exactly what ya called it.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


Yup. Swedish or Scandinavian Candle. We have some in the shed, should have sent one home with you.


----------



## cobey (Jun 2, 2014)

BTW...... me and the wife are already planning for next year


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 3, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Yup. Swedish or Scandinavian Candle. We have some in the shed, should have sent one home with you.


Guess I'll just have to come down again. I'm almost afraid to say it, but I'm ready for another round.  Back is feeling pretty good today. I even looked at the forecast for Saturday and suppose to be low 70s, but had a chance of rain in it. OMG, I think it's contagious!! Maybe I should seek help! LOL


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 3, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Guess I'll just have to come down again. I'm almost afraid to say it, but I'm ready for another round.  Back is feeling pretty good today. I even looked at the forecast for Saturday and suppose to be low 70s, but had a chance of rain in it. OMG, I think it's contagious!! Maybe I should seek help! LOL


Its really contagious when you run a red and black or orange sweetish built high performance machine!  

Did ya get some good chain for the 660 yet?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Its really contagious when you run a red and black or orange sweetish built high performance machine!
> 
> Did ya get some good chain for the 660 yet?


It's too early in the morning to get started on that again! 

Alex said he either has some or is getting me some. I'm trying to get a different bar, a lighter one, on the way......if they'd ever answer their phone so I could get the order placed. If my supervisor would leave me alone, I could try to call this morning. ugggg!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 3, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> It's too early in the morning to get started on that again!
> 
> Alex said he either has some or is getting me some. I'm trying to get a different bar, a lighter one, on the way......if they'd ever answer their phone so I could get the order placed. If my supervisor would leave me alone, I could try to call this morning. ugggg!


Sugi hara?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 3, 2014)

Yup.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a 32 inch reduced weight if you want to try it.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jun 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a 32 inch reduced weight if you want to try it.


 Mike, I got the Homey XL geardrive running after we talked yesterday evening.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 3, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Guess I'll just have to come down again. I'm almost afraid to say it, but I'm ready for another round.  Back is feeling pretty good today. I even looked at the forecast for Saturday and suppose to be low 70s, but had a chance of rain in it. OMG, I think it's contagious!! Maybe I should seek help! LOL


 Come on down. We can help u,not sayin it will help to the good, might take ya over the edge. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 10, 2014)

Got some cut on Saturday, with 100% humidity!! UGGG, was nasty, but having the little generator powering a fan and a new blower fan, made a huge difference!! This was burr oak, and had a widow maker up in the tree that I got pulled down. Most all cut up, about 80% of it. Going to get the splitter out tonight and split away. The bar is 28". Was good to get the 660 in some big wood with a good chain. It ran pretty darn good (thanks Alex!) and went through like butter!!










After getting that pile made, rain was on the way in. I had the atv tandem trailer with me and wanted to get some camp fire wood, do headed out to get that filled. As I pulled out of the timber, it was raining, and I had 7 miles to go in the rain. Got home, soaking wet. So put everything away and went to soak in the hot tub with a few cold ones. Was down to the last can, and got the urge and an idea to split and stay dry. This is what I came up with.  Ain't a little rain stopping me. Just thought I'd share.







Blue tarp is what was added and needs the moisture dried from it. Brown is already dried and ready for the camp fire.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 10, 2014)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Got some cut on Saturday, with 100% humidity!! UGGG, was nasty, but having the little generator powering a fan and a new blower fan, made a huge difference!! This was burr oak, and had a widow maker up in the tree that I got pulled down. Most all cut up, about 80% of it. Going to get the splitter out tonight and split away. The bar is 28". Was good to get the 660 in some big wood with a good chain. It ran pretty darn good (thanks Alex!) and went through like butter!!
> 
> View attachment 354315
> 
> ...


 I only see 1 blue tarp, just a observation ? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 10, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> I only see 1 blue tarp, just a observation ? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Doh! I was in a hurry. It fixed now.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 10, 2014)

Gotta keep ya on ur toes bud!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 10, 2014)

That OAK was hard stuff, I'll bet!!!!!
Did ya get a new chain for the 28'' bar?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 11, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> That OAK was hard stuff, I'll bet!!!!!
> Did ya get a new chain for the 28'' bar?


Yes I did get a new chain, and omg what a difference that makes! I got my new bar, but I haven't done anything with it yet. I'll bring it with me next time I'm out and when the chain that I got now, starts getting dull, I'll change the bar and chain out (as they are different drive links, 91 and 93). Nice being able to just let the 660 sit there and feed itself and auger. I thought the chips were good, for the hard stuff I was cutting. It was very knotty and the grain is twisted and such too, which makes it tough to split. I actually sheared 2 bolts on the ram on my splitter on the second piece yesterday.  Had to run to town to get some replacement bolts and then was back to splitting.

Here's a quick pic I took about 730pm last night, right after we called it quits. Was hot, tired, and hungry!! Will go back out again today to try to finish what's cut, maybe get the rest cut, will have to see.


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 17, 2014)

Who's havin the fall gtg?


----------



## nstueve (Aug 17, 2014)

Good question...

Doug is having a charity split in a month or so... I had surmised that might be the fall iowa event. 5-6 of us are going to WKY this fall too.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Aug 17, 2014)

Hopefully its on a weekend im not working!!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 17, 2014)

Doug's charity cut is oct 11th I believe???


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Aug 17, 2014)

Oct 11th is the date!


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes October 11. If you want to just hang out and BS you are welcome to come.

Just painted the log stand this morning. Will start welding the next one on the weekend.







Yesterday I mowed the weeds in the wood lot and put down wood chips. I will have the garage cleaned out for sleepers and food tables. Plan to have lots of pie this fall.


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 17, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Yes October 11. If you want to just hang out and BS you are welcome to come.
> 
> Just painted the log stand this morning. Will start welding the next one on the weekend.
> 
> ...




what happened Doug its black?


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 17, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> what happened Doug its black?


John used all the ford blue in Iowa Missouri and Oklahoma.......[emoji6]


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 17, 2014)

Black is the base coat. Want to add some red and yellow. But dont know if I will get to doing the other colors. Had to get some paint on the stand so I could clear some shop space.


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 17, 2014)

Just wondered?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Aug 17, 2014)

Another stand??? Tell us more. opcorn:


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 18, 2014)

Why not another stand. Going to try using 2 x 2 square tubing this time. Always a work in progress. Plus Stu wants one. Wondering if I should make the angle and height of the table adjustable.

FYI I did change the name of the thread Charity Cut - Waukee to Iowa Fall GTG and Charity Cut - Waukee


----------



## Oliver1655 (Aug 18, 2014)

KISS:
- For height, ask some of the taller folks what would be good for them then you can have a removable platform for us vertically challenged folks to stand on.  (Mine is 22" ).

- Adjustable angle, use some blocks under the front or back legs until the angle gives you the desired log movement. Then you will have the angle for the next one you build. 

Mike, I only have 8 trailers & a few tractor implements painted blue. Then you add the white & red reflective tape & you have patriotic trailers ready for parades, well maybe.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok I added some color and lots of over spray.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Aug 18, 2014)

You will wear the over spray off in no time. Looks Good


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2014)

We need Hedgerow to come up and sign it!


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

Getting kinda jumpy up here


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 13, 2015)

Derrick Johnson said:


> Getting kinda jumpy up here


Weather??


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 13, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Weather??


Anxious??


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

Weather is great 65 and sunny


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 13, 2015)

Y'all on the right thread?


----------



## cobey (Apr 13, 2015)

This the old thread ?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 14, 2015)

cobey said:


> This the old thread ?



Yes. We b necroposting.


----------

